# Hope Tech V4



## sluette (1. September 2012)

wie im eurobike 2012 video zu sehen ist, wird die V2 demnächst durch die V4 abgelöst:


hier ein paar bessere Bilder von GoCycle.de:












und das schreibt Hope dazu:

V4 Brake

_New DH brake replacing the long serving V2 Caliper. It has increased caliper stiffness for improved efficiency as well as increased pad surface area for better heat management and pad life. The new V4 as a complete unit including rotor is lighter than the previous V2 model_

bin gespannt auf weitere news!


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. September 2012)

Bin ich auch mal gespannt . Nen anständiger Anker wäre nich übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (14. September 2012)

Wenn Gewicht identisch zur aktuellen Saint dann ein heißes Eisen!


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. September 2012)

Frag mich nur gerade ob die V4  nen noch härterer Anker is als die V2 ?? Aber da hilft nurn Test


----------



## Altiplano (1. Oktober 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Frag mich nur gerade ob die V4  nen noch härterer Anker is als die V2 ?? Aber da hilft nurn Test



Zwei 16 und zwei 18 Kolben, das ist schon recht ordentlich! Das ist mehr als bei der aktuellen Saint/Zee. Weiss jemand den Durchmesser des Geberkolbens der Tech-Hebel?


----------



## Altiplano (1. Oktober 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> wie im eurobike 2012 video zu sehen ist, wird die V4 demnächst durch die V4 abgelöst:
> 
> hier ein paar bessere Bilder von GoCycle.de:
> 
> ...



Weiß jemand, was für Beläge die V4 haben wird? Möglicherweise die gleichen wie die M4?


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Bremsbeläge sehen der M4 nur ähnlich. Sind aber andere. In ein paar Tagen habe ich meine V4.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Oktober 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die Bremsbeläge sehen der M4 nur ähnlich. Sind aber andere. In ein paar Tagen habe ich meine V4.



Kannst du sie bitte dann auf eine Waage legen?

Robert


----------



## Runterfahrer (3. Oktober 2012)

Hatte ich sowieso vor.
Laut Hope sollte die Bremse ca. 30 Gramm leichter als die V2 sein.


----------



## BergabHeizer (4. Oktober 2012)

Weis jemand ob die m4 Scheiben zur v4 kompatibel sind?


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Oktober 2012)

Packet kam vorhin. 
Verbarbeitung ist Hope typisch super.
Gewicht der ganzen Bremsen v./h. ohne Scheiben, Schrauben und Adapter, mit Stahlflexleitung 670 Gramm.
Eine floating Disc 203mm wiegt 168 Gramm.
Die normalen Floating- oder Stahlscheiben der anderen Hope Bremsen passen. Für die V4 wird es aber wieder die Version der innenbelüfteten Scheibe geben.
Die Bremsbeläge der M4 passen nicht!!!
Im Lieferumfang der Tech V4 Stealth sind Titanschrauben und zusätzlich gesinterte Bremsbeläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altiplano (5. Oktober 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Packet kam vorhin.
> Verbarbeitung ist Hope typisch super.
> Gewicht der ganzen Bremsen v./h. ohne Scheiben, Schrauben und Adapter, mit Stahlflexleitung 670 Gramm.
> Eine floating Disc 203mm wiegt 168 Gramm.
> ...



Bin schon ganz gespannt auf den ersten Fahr-/Bremsbericht. Überlege mir auch einen Satz V4 zu holen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Oktober 2012)

@ runterfahrer Vergess bloß nich Bilder davon zu machen  Aso und Testbericht


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Oktober 2012)

Bilder brauchts nicht... sind doch schon ganz oben zu sehen. 
Ich plane am So. ein Runde im Taunus zu testen. Ich hoffe auf wenig Handkraft und hohe Bremsleistung.


----------



## Whitey (8. Oktober 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Packet kam vorhin.
> Verbarbeitung ist Hope typisch super.
> Gewicht der ganzen Bremsen v./h. ohne Scheiben, Schrauben und Adapter, mit Stahlflexleitung 670 Gramm.
> Eine floating Disc 203mm wiegt 168 Gramm.
> ...



Die Tech M4 Evo mit Kunststoff liegt bei 565 Gramm ... die Stahlflex wiegen ca 70 gr mehr ... macht eine Differenz von 45 Gramm  saugeil !


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. Oktober 2012)

So, Test erledigt. Nach dem Einfahren super Bremsleistung. Etwas besser dosierbar als die V2. Bremskraft auch einen Ticken besser. Fading auch mit Dauerbremsung null, war aber auch nur 8°C oben...


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. Oktober 2012)

Sag mal seh ich recht in dein Album ne Fanes und ne M oder doch die V 4  Doppelter Bikeporno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (10. Oktober 2012)

In meinem?
Fanes hat die M4. 
Mein Makulu hat die V4. Bilder folgen nach meinem Urlaub auf Facebook.


----------



## RedSKull (28. Oktober 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Packet kam vorhin.
> Verbarbeitung ist Hope typisch super.
> Gewicht der ganzen Bremsen v./h. ohne Scheiben, Schrauben und Adapter, mit Stahlflexleitung 670 Gramm.
> Eine floating Disc 203mm wiegt 168 Gramm.
> ...



Ist doch doof, dass die Beläge nicht passen. Hatte gehofft ich könnte mir eine V4 zur M4 holen und müsste nur eine Art Beläge bunkern.


----------



## stein-bock (25. November 2012)

Hi, habe seit dem WE meinen neuen Anker am Bike. Habe mir die V4 mit Kunststoffleitungen bestellt da ich die Stahlflex Leitungen nich mag. Ich denke das es die Performance der Bremsen nicht verschlechtert 

 @Bikefune: viel kann ich zu den Bremsen noch nicht sagen, habe sie gestern und heute im Wald mal bisschen eingerollt, und was soll ich sagen --> sie bremsen 
Richtig testen kann ich die Stopper erst beim nächsten Bikepark Einsatz oder Kurztrip in den Bergen.

Problem bei der Montage war die vordere Bremsscheibe, da war durch meine Chris King Naben kein Platz zwischen Spider und Gabel.
Habe mir eine 0,5 mm Scheibe anfertigen lassen die in die Gabelaufnahme passt und den nötigen Abstand hält.

Fazit: Die Bremsen treffen genau meinen Geschmack und sehen Hammer geil aus. 

Hier noch paar Bilder, leider nur Handy Knipse ... mache evtl. noch paar bessere mit der Kamera.


----------



## Runterfahrer (25. November 2012)

Warum fährst du die V4 mit den schweren V2 Scheiben?
Der Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber der V2 ist somit fast weg.


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. November 2012)

Ich bekomme gerade nen sabber anfall Ich hab das selbe problem mit meinen Ck naben  aber jut zu wissen,und in ein zwei monaten kannst ja nen anständigen Bericht geben Aber wenn man se so sieht


----------



## kephren23 (29. November 2012)

heute bekommen


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. November 2012)

Die sieht ja suuper aus!

Was sind eigentlich die genauen Unterschiede zwischen der M4 und der V4 ?


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. November 2012)

Erstmal offensichtlich die Kühlrippen. Der Sattel ist komplett anders konstruiert. Die Kolben haben versch. Durchmesser. Der Entlüftungsnippel ist anders positioniert und der Leitungsabgang ist so gebaut dass er sich nicht ins Laufrad verdrehen kann. 
Insgesamt eine deutlich höhere Standfestigkeit gegenüber der M4. Dazu bietet der Sattel die Möglichkeit innenbelüftete Scheiben zu fahren.


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. November 2012)

Also nen vergleichs foto auf den die M4 und V4 zusammen drauf sind wären wohl am besten.


----------



## Runterfahrer (30. November 2012)

Den Unterschied sieht man deutlich.
Der Leitungsabgang wurde besser gelegt, so dass die Leitung besser zur Ketten- oder Sitzstrebe verläuft und befestigt werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (30. November 2012)

Und wie sieht es mit der Bremsleistung, Druckpunkt und Dosierbarkeit aus?
Gibts da einen unterschied zwischen M4 und V4 ?


----------



## Whitey (30. November 2012)

Druckpunkt ist härter und kommt bei weniger Hebelweg, also früher.

Bremsleistung ist in einer anderen Liga meiner Meinung nach. Das Ding ist ein perverse Wurfanker :-D


----------



## Altiplano (1. Dezember 2012)

Whitey schrieb:


> Druckpunkt ist härter und kommt bei weniger Hebelweg, also früher.
> 
> Bremsleistung ist in einer anderen Liga meiner Meinung nach. Das Ding ist ein perverse Wurfanker :-D



Also eine M4 bin ich leider nie gefahren, aber die V4 konnte ich testen. Super Bremsleistung, auf dem Niveau der aktuellen Saint. Wobei ich letztere etwas besser dosierbar finde, aber das ich sicherlich nur eine Frage der Eingewöhnung. 
Was mich interessieren würde: Weshalb ist der Hebelweg bei der M4 länger, obwohl die Gebereinheiten gleich sind und die V4 mehr Kolbenfläche hat? Das würde ja nur dann gehen, wenn die Beläge bei der V4 dichter an der Scheibe anliegen, und dann wäre ja Schleifen vorprogrammiert, bei der M4 liegen sie ja schon recht dicht an.


----------



## kephren23 (1. Dezember 2012)

ich kann leider zur funktion noch nichts sagen da mein rahmen nicht vor ende januar kommt.aber hab meinen ersten geberkolben schon mal optisch angepasst.


----------



## Whitey (3. Dezember 2012)

Altiplano schrieb:


> Also eine M4 bin ich leider nie gefahren, aber die V4 konnte ich testen. Super Bremsleistung, auf dem Niveau der aktuellen Saint. Wobei ich letztere etwas besser dosierbar finde, aber das ich sicherlich nur eine Frage der Eingewöhnung.
> Was mich interessieren würde: Weshalb ist der Hebelweg bei der M4 länger, obwohl die Gebereinheiten gleich sind und die V4 mehr Kolbenfläche hat? Das würde ja nur dann gehen, wenn die Beläge bei der V4 dichter an der Scheibe anliegen, und dann wäre ja Schleifen vorprogrammiert, bei der M4 liegen sie ja schon recht dicht an.



Die Beläge stellen sich ja selbst nach. Bei beiden Bremsen. 
Ich weiß nicht warum es so ist aber ich bin von einer top gewarteten M4 EVO auf eine V4 - Druckpunkt ist härter, Hebelweg ist kürzer. Ich habs allerdings nicht gemessen - ich gebe nur meinen persönlichen Eindruck wieder.

Bremskraft ist vergleichbar mit Saint 2013, allerdings etwas bissiger. Gibt sich evtl auch noch mit ein paar Kilometern mehr.


----------



## eL (3. Dezember 2012)

empfindet ihr sie als zu bissig wenn man touren fährt ?

bin eine 2003er Mini und die M4 aus dem gleichem jahr gewöhnt. die zieht wirklich nicht bissig aber ist wohl zu dosieren. das schätze ich auch sehr an der bremse. 

ich bin ein wenig verwirrt ;-)


----------



## Mephisto_ (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo eL,

Könntest du mir verraten wie sich das Verhalten (Druckpunkt, Hebelweg und was dir noch einfällt) zwischen Oro K24 und der M4 unterscheiden? Überlege auch ob ich von einer K18 auf eine M4 oder V4 umsteigen soll.


----------



## eL (5. Dezember 2012)

nee kann ich leider nicht
die oro hab ich einen berg gefahren und dann abmontiert.

grundsätzlich war ich mit dieser spielzeugbremse nicht wirklich sicher unterwegs im vergleich zu den alten Hope.


----------



## karlson (5. Dezember 2012)

Welche Bremsbeläge braucht die V4 ?.
Ich finde im Internet keine brauchbare Information.

Kann ich die V2-Beläge benutzen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Dezember 2012)

karlson schrieb:


> Welche Bremsbeläge braucht die V2 ?.
> Ich finde im Internet keine brauchbare Information.
> 
> Kann ich die V2-Beläge benutzen ?



??????

Für die V2 passen die V2 Beläge.... Gibt's von Hope.


----------



## karlson (5. Dezember 2012)

oh,

natürlich meinte ich die V4.


----------



## Der Toni (5. Dezember 2012)

Die V4 braucht V4 Beläge. Die sehen so ähnlich aus, wie die M4, sind aber größer. Da es die V4 Beläge noch nicht in Shops zu kaufen gibt (hab jedenfalls auch noch keine gesehen), legt Hope ein paar Ersatzbeläge zusätzlich zu den eingebauten Belägen bei. Das muss dann so lange reichen, bis es Ersatzbeläge zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Dezember 2012)

Die beigelegten Beläge sind gesinterte und die montierten organische.


----------



## karlson (5. Dezember 2012)

Heute ist die V4 angekommen ))
Tatsächlich sind noch jeweils Ersatzbeläge dabei. Ich hoffe es gibt bald entsprechende Bremsbeläge zu kaufen.


----------



## lexle (5. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand ob ein Shop die V4 stealth auch mit Kunsstoffleitung sttat Stahlflex anbietet ohne Schweine Aufpreis?

Oder braucht jemand nen Satzt Stahlflex in Neu dann nur demontiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. Dezember 2012)

stealth gibts auch mit schwarzer plastikleitung ohne aufpreis bei chainreaction


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Dezember 2012)

karlson schrieb:


> Heute ist die V4 angekommen ))
> Tatsächlich sind noch jeweils Ersatzbeläge dabei. Ich hoffe es gibt bald entsprechende Bremsbeläge zu kaufen.



Jeder Hope Händler kann entsprechende Beläge bei Hope bestellen.


----------



## karlson (6. Dezember 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Jeder Hope Händler kann entsprechende Beläge bei Hope bestellen.



Danke für die Info


----------



## Freeriderin (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich brauche für meinen neuen DHler eine neue gute Bremse. Bin am überlegen entweder soll es die Hpe V4 oder die neue Saint werden. Kennt wer beide Bremsen? Welche ist für DH besser oder sind sie sogar gleich gut?


----------



## Altiplano (9. Dezember 2012)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich brauche für meinen neuen DHler eine neue gute Bremse. Bin am überlegen entweder soll es die Hpe V4 oder die neue Saint werden. Kennt wer beide Bremsen? Welche ist für DH besser oder sind sie sogar gleich gut?



Ich fahr die neue Saint seit sie erhältlich ist und bin begeistert. Super Bremsleistung, sehr gute Dosierbarkeit, geringe Handkraft nötig und sehr ergonomischer Hebel. Die V4 konnte ich mal eine Stunde testen, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie gut die Bremse eingefahren war. Bremskraft ist absolut vergleichbar mit der Saint, sie war sogar bissiger. Mir fast zu bissig, aber ich konnte mich natürlich in der kurzen Zeit nicht richtig daran gewöhnen. 

Also je nach Gusto entscheiden. Hätte es im Sommer die V4 schon gegeben oder hätte ich gewußt dass sie kommt, dann hätte ich mich dafür entschieden, optisch ist die echt der Hammer, und über die Qualität von Hope bracht man ja nichts mehr zu schreiben, die ist fast legendär.

Ich denke Du machst mit keiner der beiden Bremsen etwas falsch.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Dezember 2012)

und die V4 sieht einfach schweine geil aus, dazu is sie kein Asia-Import.
Ich bin für Hope auch weil ich zwei hab.


----------



## Freeriderin (11. Dezember 2012)

Ok, danke, dann werd ich mir die Hope kaufen


----------



## el pisote (14. Dezember 2012)

Mephisto_ schrieb:


> Hallo eL,
> 
> Könntest du mir verraten wie sich das Verhalten (Druckpunkt, Hebelweg und was dir noch einfällt) zwischen Oro K24 und der M4 unterscheiden? Überlege auch ob ich von einer K18 auf eine M4 oder V4 umsteigen soll.



Hallo,
bin zwar nicht eL aber vielleicht kann ich ja auch weiterhelfen.
Ich bin sowohl die K24 als auch die M4 gefahren. Genauer gesagt ist die M4 meine aktuelle Bremse. Für mich hat sich der Umstieg auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Die M4 hat mehr Bremskraft und ist somit deutlich angenehmer als 1-Finger Bremse zu fahren. Der Hebelweg ist meines Erachtens ein Stück kürzer als bei der Oro. Den Druckpunkt empfinde ich als sehr definiert an der M4, dabei aber immer noch sehr gut zu dosieren. Auch deutlich besser als an meiner alten K24. 
Was mir außerdem positiv auffällt ist das die M4 deutlich besser einzustellen (schleifrei) ist. Bei der Oro hatte ich auf Asphalt auch immer ein Klingeln an der vorderen Bremsscheibe, was bei der M4 noch nie aufgetreten ist. Was auch für die M4 spricht, ist der Verschleiß.
Also alles in allem hat sich der Umstieg für mich gelohnt!
Ich spiele allerdings mittlerweile mit dem Gedanken vorne etwas aufzurüsten, sprich auf die V2 bzw. V4. Gelegentlich könnte die M4 am Vorderrad etwas kräftiger zupacken. Ich wiege allerdings fahrfertig auch 100kg+;-)
Vielleicht hat ja mittlerweile jemand diesbezüglich ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln könne?
Hoffe geholfen zu haben!


----------



## damz (14. Dezember 2012)

rein theoretisch müssten die M4 beläge passen...... wenn nicht, dann nur die V4 beläge.


----------



## StillPad (15. Dezember 2012)

damz schrieb:


> rein theoretisch müssten die M4 beläge passen...... wenn nicht, dann nur die V4 beläge.



Kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (15. Dezember 2012)

naja, sobald ich eine v4 anlage hab, werd ich das versuchen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. Dezember 2012)

Für die V4 passen nur die V4 Beläge. "Normale" Hope Scheiben passen bei beiden Bremsen.
Wurde auch schon genau eine Seite vorher gefragt und beantwortet.


----------



## StillPad (16. Dezember 2012)

Dann kann man ja nur hoffen das bald neue Beläge auch bei Fremdherstellern kommen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Beläge von Hope sind schon sehr gut. Bei den V2 Belägen haben auch nicht viele Alternativhersteller mitgezogen. Wenn überhaupt, ich kenne keinen.
Mit würde es schon reichen wenn Swissstop welche anbieten würden...
Abgesehen davon stimmt Hope die Beläge auf die Scheiben ab. Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach kann nur Swissstop da noch am meisten rausholen.


----------



## damz (16. Dezember 2012)

von bbb und koolstop gibtz welche. beissen recht böse!


----------



## lexle (21. Dezember 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die Beläge von Hope sind schon sehr gut. Bei den V2 Belägen haben auch nicht viele Alternativhersteller mitgezogen. Wenn überhaupt, ich kenne keinen.
> Mit würde es schon reichen wenn Swissstop welche anbieten würden...
> Abgesehen davon stimmt Hope die Beläge auf die Scheiben ab. Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach kann nur Swissstop da noch am meisten rausholen.



Fahre immer koolstop an den M4 die taugen


----------



## Runterfahrer (22. Dezember 2012)

Cool Stop bin ich zwei Tage gefahren, danach sind die Teile in die Tonne geflogen.


----------



## Der Toni (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab Cool Stop und Swiss Stop Beläge gefahren. Die Swiss Stop waren bei mir schneller runter gefahren und bei der Bremsleistung taten sich beide nichts. Bin bei Cool Stop geblieben.


----------



## RedSKull (24. Dezember 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Für die V4 passen nur die V4 Beläge. "Normale" Hope Scheiben passen bei beiden Bremsen.
> Wurde auch schon genau eine Seite vorher gefragt und beantwortet.



Hier mal M4 auf V4 Belägen. Ist schon ein ziemlicher Größenunterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (26. Dezember 2012)

cool, das is a nette vorbeugende klärung von misständen


----------



## RedSKull (26. Dezember 2012)

Man kann übrigens trotzdem die saw Scheiben wie bei der M4 fahren, der Reibring ist breit genug. Es müssen nicht die V2 Scheiben sein.

P.S. Meinen V4 lagen beide Belagsarten bei, organisch und sinter. Bezogen habe ich sie über CRC - schön die Weihnachtsgutscheine ausnutzen.


----------



## dd78 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wo steht das man V2 Scheiben braucht?


----------



## RedSKull (2. Januar 2013)

Nirgends, wollte nur darauf hinweisen - weil ja die Beläge größer sind.
Die innenbelüfteten kann man allerdings fahren in der V4.


----------



## praktica (4. Januar 2013)

Hat einer schon die V2 mit der V4 verglichen?
Hab mich anhand dieses Tests für die V2 entschieden, da mir die Gustav M nicht genug Einstellmöglichkeiten bat:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...cheibenbremsen-ausfaelle-beim-test/a3738.html

Ein Vergleichstest (nur eben jetzt mit einer V4) wäre interessant, ist aber wohl zu neu.?


----------



## noie95 (4. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Januar 2013)

praktica schrieb:


> Hat einer schon die V2 mit der V4 verglichen?
> Hab mich anhand dieses Tests für die V2 entschieden, da mir die Gustav M nicht genug Einstellmöglichkeiten bat:
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...cheibenbremsen-ausfaelle-beim-test/a3738.html
> 
> Ein Vergleichstest (nur eben jetzt mit einer V4) wäre interessant, ist aber wohl zu neu.?



Ich bin vorher die V2 gefahren und habe auf die V4 gewechselt. Bremskraft ist super. Etwas besser als V2, noch etwas besser zu dosieren.  Druckpunkt und Verarbeitung sind super. 
Hauptsächlich durch die Verwendung von den herkömmlichen Scheiben deutlich leichter.
Bisher sind alle meine Kunden von der Bremse überzeugt. Die meisten sind von der V2 umgestiegen.


----------



## damz (5. Januar 2013)

U're welcome here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/547003898644729/


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Januar 2013)

damz schrieb:


> U're welcome here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/547003898644729/



"like"


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Januar 2013)

damz schrieb:


> U're welcome here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/547003898644729/


:kotz::kotz:

Will man was sehn muss man zum Fratzenbuch gehn


----------



## damz (7. Januar 2013)

geht di eh nix an, fahrst eh nur avid!  gruppe nur für hope rider


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Januar 2013)

damz schrieb:


> geht di eh nix an, fahrst eh nur avid!  gruppe nur für hope rider



Wende meinst .....mein ma weiter.


----------



## karlson (9. Januar 2013)

Mit welchem DOT ist die V4 befüllt?
Entlüftung wie bei der V2 ?


----------



## kephren23 (9. Januar 2013)

Dot 5.1.
entlüften wie bei allen Tech Hope-Modellen auch.


----------



## cycophilipp (15. Januar 2013)

wann gibts die rote V4?


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Januar 2013)

Ich brauche für die V4 einen Adapter von PM7 auf PM8 für das Hinterrad.
Passt der der HBMC ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nur das die PM-Adapter von Hope, vorne und hinten passen, ob es da jetzt noch Unterschiede bei den PM-Normen gibt und ob es dann passt, weiß ich nicht genau.

Welcher Rahmen ist es denn genau, vielleicht kommen wir ja so besser vorran.


----------



## Runterfahrer (18. Januar 2013)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> wann gibts die rote V4?




Wenn es was als Sonderedition geben wird, dann wie immer kurz vor der Eurobike.


----------



## Runterfahrer (18. Januar 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ich brauche für die V4 einen Adapter von PM7 auf PM8 für das Hinterrad.
> Passt der der HBMC ?



An welchem Rahmen?

Die erste Edition der Fanes hatte das gleiche Problem. Ein Adapter "H" mit U-Scheiben hat gepasst.


----------



## ore-mountain (18. Januar 2013)

Torque FRX. 

Der H-Adapter ist sozusagen von PM6 auf PM7!?


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2013)

Du willst also eine 203mm scheibe fahren, richtig? und die Aufnahme ist nur 180mm?
Dann bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es da was von Hope gibt,die Hope Adapter sind entweder *PM6 auf PM7* (H) oder *PM6 auf PM8* (C).

Bin mir da jetzt aber auch nicht zu hundertprozent sicher bei.
Magura hat sowas aber definitiv.


----------



## ore-mountain (18. Januar 2013)

ja richtig. Aufnahme für 180 und Scheibe 203.

Ich hab beim Stöbern was von Shimano gefunden:

http://www.peterverdone.com/wiki/images/6/60/Shimano-Rear-Post-Brake-Spec.gif

Geht man davon aus, dann wäre der einzige Unterschied zwischen PM6 auf 7 und PM7 auf 8 im Maß A. Das ist bei PM7 auf 8 um 1,8 größer. 
Also müsste der H-Adapter, wie Runterfahrer bereits beschrieben hat, mit 1,8mm Unterlegscheibe funktionieren. 

Wenn der Adapter von Magura passt, würde ich auch den nehmen. Das erfordert zumeindest keine Unterlegscheibe.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2013)

Ja natürlich kann man da mit U-Scheiben was machen, aber ich würde wahrscheinlich doch ehr nen Adapter nehmen der auch wirklich passt.

PM5 = 140mm
PM6 = 160mm
PM7 = 180mm
PM8 = 200mm

Das müsste der Magura sein
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ta-Julie-HP-auf-PM-7--VR203mm-Postmount-.html


----------



## Runterfahrer (19. Januar 2013)

Bei diesem PM7" passt eigendlich nix. Das Thema hatten wir schon Alutech Fanes Tread breit getreten. 
Adapter H ist von PM 6" auf 183mm disc.
Ich habe mehrere Adapter versucht und mit H von Hope hat es am besten funktioniert.


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Januar 2013)

Ja PM7 ist da recht unpraktisch.

Ich werde einfach den H-Adapter und den von Magura bestellen. Dann werde ich sehe welcher besser passt.

Danke schon mal für euren Rat, ich werde über Erfolg oder Misserfolg berichten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailpussy (19. Januar 2013)

Habe es auch so wie "Runterfahrer" gemacht. Passt problemlos bei meinem Hinterrad. Ist ein 301 mit PM7 und ich habe eine 200er Scheiben montiert. Ging ohne Unterlegscheiben...und der PM Sattel dieses MK gilt auch nicht gerade als perfekt. Finde persönlich den Hope Adapter auch schöner als den Magura....

Ist zwar nicht das schönste Bild von meiner V4, aber ich denke man kann genug erkennen:


----------



## Werna (19. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir eine Hope V4 stealth bestellt. Die kommt ja mit Stahlflexleitung. Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen was brauche ich alles nochmal für Teile wenn ich die Kürzen will. Hab bis jetzt nur eine Olive für die 5mm Kunstoffleitung gefunden. Hat die Stahlflexleitung den gleichen Durchmesser? bzw kann ich da die gleiche Olive benutzen?. Dann wollte ich noch fragen ob ich die Shimano Icetechscheiben SM-RT 86 in 203mm benutzen kann oder ob es da Probleme gibt. Ansonsten kann ich ja die normalen Hope M4 Floatingscheiben benutzen oder ?


----------



## chris12 (19. Januar 2013)

mal ganz blöd gefragt: wo ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den "normalen runden" und den "saw" floatingdiscs?

gibts da unterschiede in der bremsperformance? oder ist es reine optik?


----------



## kephren23 (19. Januar 2013)

chris12 schrieb:


> mal ganz blöd gefragt: wo ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den "normalen runden" und den "saw" floatingdiscs?
> 
> gibts da unterschiede in der bremsperformance? oder ist es reine optik?



ich tip mal auf gewichtsersparnis bei gleicher bremsperformance.


----------



## florben (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, wo kann ich den die v4 bestellen ? Finde irgendwie nur die m4.  Was wÅ«rdet ihr dem empfehlen , schwimmende Scheiben oder lieber nicht?


----------



## kephren23 (23. Januar 2013)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=88761
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=88757

schwimmend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (23. Januar 2013)

Würde auch schwimmende Scheiben nehmen.

Den "Runterfahrer" würde ich mal anschreiben, habe auch schon bei ihm gekauft. Nichts gegen chainreactioncycles, aber Kauf in Deutschland ist stressfreier.


----------



## kephren23 (23. Januar 2013)

kann nichts gegen crc sagen bisher verlief immer alles stressfrei, wenn man jetzt nich kleinkram kauft ist der Versand 1tag länger als bei deutschen versendern! und noch kostenlos dazu.


----------



## Der Toni (27. Januar 2013)

Sehe ich auch so, da hab ich schon wesentlich mehr Stress mit Läden aus Germany gehabt.


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Januar 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ja PM7 ist da recht unpraktisch.
> 
> Ich werde einfach den H-Adapter und den von Magura bestellen. Dann werde ich sehe welcher besser passt.
> 
> Danke schon mal für euren Rat, ich werde über Erfolg oder Misserfolg berichten !




zur Info:

der HBMH-Adapter hat bei meinem Rahmen für PM7 auf PM8 mit 1,5mm U-Scheibe funktioniert !


----------



## ichoe (31. Januar 2013)

servus!

weiß zufällig jemand ob die matchmaker für sram/tech m4 auch für die v4 passen??...


grüße


----------



## kephren23 (31. Januar 2013)

Natürlich!
Am Hebel hat sich ja nix geändert, bleibt der bewährte TECH-Hebel.


----------



## Der Toni (31. Januar 2013)

Ja, kuckst du:


----------



## NoDope61 (31. Januar 2013)

wo gibts den in schwarz?


----------



## florben (31. Januar 2013)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16457

kann ich die mit der V4 fahren ?


----------



## ichoe (31. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> Am Hebel hat sich ja nix geändert, bleibt der bewährte TECH-Hebel.



hatte ich mir ja eigtl gedacht, wollte aber auf nummer sicher gehen

merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (31. Januar 2013)

florben schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16457
> 
> kann ich die mit der V4 fahren ?



Ja.


----------



## Der Toni (31. Januar 2013)

NoDope61 schrieb:


> wo gibts den in schwarz?



Ich hab sie nirgendwo in schwarz gefunden und dann silber gekauft und in schwarz pulvern lassen. Meine aber, daß es die mittlerweile in schwarz gibt.
(Gocycle).


----------



## NoDope61 (31. Januar 2013)

danke toni
sehen gut aus


----------



## ichoe (31. Januar 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Hebelklemme-für-SRAM-X-0-X-9-Schalthebel.html

allerdings mit langer lieferzeit...


----------



## florben (31. Januar 2013)

Brauch ich für die V4 norch irgendwelche Adapter ? 
Oder kann passen die So ? Bei meiner gabel ist angegeben das ich maximal 207mm scheiben fahren darf. Heist das soviel wie mit 203mm scheiben braich ich keinen Adapter ?


----------



## skask (1. Februar 2013)

Adapter wirst du brauchen. Das heisst nur, dass du nur solche Adapter verwenden darfst, mit denen eben der Bremsscheibendurchmesser nicht größer als 207(?) mm wird.
Was für eine Gabel ist es denn?


----------



## florben (1. Februar 2013)

Ist eine Rock shox Revolution XX


----------



## Der Toni (1. Februar 2013)

Du musst schauen, welche Aufnahme deine Gabel und dein Bremssattel hat.
Postmount oder IS2000. Danach (und nach der Bremsscheibengröße)wählst du deinen Adapter aus. Leider ist das ein wenig nervig den passenden Adapter zu finden, aber is halt so.


----------



## florben (1. Februar 2013)

Meine Gabel hat eine PM Aufnahme , Brauch ich dann überhaupt ein Adapter ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (1. Februar 2013)

Was für PM? 6", 7", 8"?


----------



## florben (1. Februar 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Was für PM? 6", 7", 8"?


 
Das wüsst ich auch gerne, die Info hab ich noch nirgends gefunden


----------



## Der Toni (1. Februar 2013)

Für die meisten Postmount Gabeln (Fox 36er o. Lyrik) ist dieser hier passend:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ADAPTER-PM-P...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53e9d0c419



Der V4 Sattel hat auch Postmount Aufnahme aber zur Sicherheit schau noch mal bei deiner Gabel nach.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (1. Februar 2013)

florben schrieb:


> Das wüsst ich auch gerne, die Info hab ich noch nirgends gefunden



Miss mal den Abstand zwischen den Sacklöchern an der Aufnahme.


----------



## skask (1. Februar 2013)

florben schrieb:


> Meine Gabel hat eine PM Aufnahme , Brauch ich dann überhaupt ein Adapter ?


 
Für 160er Bremsscheiben nicht, das passt direkt. Wenn die Bremsscheibe größer sein soll, dann Adapter.


----------



## TF17 (1. Februar 2013)

NoDope61 schrieb:


> wo gibts den in schwarz?



Hier: (z.B.)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...AM-XO-und-X9-Schaltgriffe-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (1. Februar 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Was für PM? 6", 7", 8"?



Müsste ne PM 6 Aufnahme, sprich 160mm.


----------



## chris12 (1. Februar 2013)

wo wir grade bei adaptern sind:

brauche ich einen für ne 2011er boxxer und 203er scheiber?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2013)

Ich will auch wieder zurück zu Hope ! Aber diesmal leichter als mit der megaschweren V2.

Hat jemand die V4 mit Kunststoffleitungen mal gewogen ?


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Februar 2013)

Gewicht wird überbewertet


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2013)

Das mag sein, aber bei der V2 waren am Ende Gewicht und Leistung nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Kommt die V4 wohl mit den Discs, die auch mit M4 etc. kommen, oder ?


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Februar 2013)

Aber ob die V4 mit Kunststoff wirklich signifikant leichter sein wird als die V2 mit Kunststoff?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich hatte die V2 mit den "normalen" V2 Scheiben und Stahlflex. Da sollte doch ein Unterschied sein, oder ?


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Februar 2013)

Das sicher... Ich nehm mal an das du deine alte V2 gewogen hast. Mich würde die Ersparnis auch mal interessieren. Die Frage ist, obs wirklich so viel ist das mans tatsächlich merkt...


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2013)

Habe ich gewogen:

Tech V2 vorne: 331g

Tech V2 hinten: 342g

Scheiben V2: 206 und 207g


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2013)

Hier:













Spart doch knapp 60g, die Plastikleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (6. Februar 2013)

Bin beeindruckt  Als wenn das irgendwer merken würde...


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2013)

Natürlich nicht wirklich...aber der Kleinmist läppert sich halt am Bike.
Preisanfrage ist eh schon raus !


----------



## Mirko29 (6. Februar 2013)

Ist natürlich alles ne Geldfrage wenn es sich läppern soll. Mir persönlich macht es nix wenn das Bike etwas schwerer ist. 

Preisanfrage hätte ich an deiner Stelle so oder so rausgehauen weil die Bremse einfach porn ist  Naja, meine V2 muss erstmal ein paar Jahre halten und ich bin guter Dinge das sie das wird...


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

@san_andreas
Beim zweiten Bild (mit der Kunstoffleitung) sieht aus als ob der Hebel auf dem Tisch aufliegt, damit könnte das Wiegergebnis verfälscht sein. Oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2013)

Glaube ich nicht.

Weiß jemand einen Laden, wo ich die V4 mit Kunststoffleitung bekomme ?
Gocycle, die ich eigentlich hope-technisch sehr schätze, wollen da Aufpreis dafür ! Und zwar 70 Euro.


----------



## ichoe (7. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @_san_andreas_
> Beim zweiten Bild (mit der Kunstoffleitung) sieht aus als ob der Hebel auf dem Tisch aufliegt, damit könnte das Wiegergebnis verfälscht sein. Oder sieht das nur so aus?



da ich das bild gemacht habe,kann ich dir sagen..es sieht nur so aus...war aber auch kurz irritiert...ich wieg das ganze aber nochmal nach ,glaube ich,das ich hier keine falschen wahrheiten raushau...

OT @ kephren: wo hast du denn eigtl. die goldenen schrauben für deine V4 her??

gruß


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2013)

@ichoe: hast du alles selbst umgebaut ?


----------



## ichoe (7. Februar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @_ichoe_: hast du alles selbst umgebaut ?



yes...halt die leitung gewechselt...


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

chain reaction hat die mit plastikleitung, muss man aber bei der Bestellung erfragen glaub ich. ob die nen Aufpreis wollen weiß ich nich, aber is ja heftig für die eigentlich günstigere leitung.

sind nur Standard aluschrauben, auch nur testweise für den optikcheck eingebaut, die originalen werde ich dann gold eloxieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (7. Februar 2013)

also CRC konnte mir trotz nachfrage die v4 nicht mit kunststoffleitung liefern...hat mich auch ned gestört, da ich einfach von der M4 die leitung übernommen hab und nun neue goodridge stahlflexleitungen habe


----------



## Mirko29 (7. Februar 2013)

Bike-components bietet die auch mit Kunststoffleitungen an, meine ich...

Edit: Tun sie doch nicht. Nur Stahlflex.


----------



## ichoe (7. Februar 2013)

also hab vorhin nochmal nachgewogen und ich habe gelogen....es sind 294gr mit titanschrauben...

grüße


----------



## fofiman (7. Februar 2013)

@san andreas: Ich hatte meine V2 auf Kunstoffleitungen umgebaut und durch den verkauf der Stahflexleitungen mit Armaturen etc. noch Gewinn gemacht...
Ist aber natürlich auch Glückssache einen Käufer zu finden.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

ichoe schrieb:


> also hab vorhin nochmal nachgewogen und ich habe gelogen....es sind 294gr mit titanschrauben...
> 
> grüße


Hab ichs doch gewusst! Hobbydetektiv halt.
Titanschrauben sind dann die an der Schelle?


----------



## ichoe (7. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Titanschrauben sind dann die an der Schelle?


genau die...den adapter hab ich natürlich nicht mit im gewicht einberechnetwobei ich auch hier die mitgelieferten titanschrauben verwende..wenn schon denn schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

natürlich. ich werde auch goldene Titanschrauben verwende denke ich.


----------



## chris12 (7. Februar 2013)

die bremse wird von hope nur mit stahlflex angeboten. klar das die keiner mit kunststoffleitungen anbietet bzw. nur gegen aufpreis...


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2013)

Das wußte ich nicht. Dachte, es gäbe auch eine Plastikvariante.


----------



## Der Toni (8. Februar 2013)

...auch blöd, daß Hope die Stealth Edition nur mit silbernen Stahlflexleitungen und Fittings anbietet. Läg ja auf der Hand, die mit Schwarzen zu verkaufen.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Februar 2013)

Bin auch am Überlegen mir die V4 zu kaufen. Jedoch würde mir die normale Stahlflexleitung vom Farb-Konzept am Bike nicht so ganz gefallen. Es wäre doch auch möglich eine schwarze Goodridge Stahlflex-Leitung zu verbauen?


----------



## chris12 (8. Februar 2013)

ab werk wohl nicht. hinterher kannste machen was du willst. auf kunststoff oder ne schwarze stahlflex umbauen und die originalleitungen kannste dann weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Der Toni (8. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir diese hier: https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27719_Stahlflexleitung-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=
gekauft. Jetzt fehlen noch die schwarzen Fittings.


----------



## florben (10. Februar 2013)

Bräuchte jetzt noch einen  Adapter von center lock auf 6 Loch scheibe. Hab aber gelesen dass es da Probleme mit den Hope Scheiben geben soll.  Wer super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2013)

Gibt's doch von DT oder Trickstuff.


----------



## florben (10. Februar 2013)

Die Frage ist eher, hat das jemand schon verbaut ? mit einer 203er Scheibe. Und passt das auch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (11. Februar 2013)

leihern sich die adapter-teile ned aus?


----------



## MikeLima (11. Februar 2013)

Welches Werkzeug passt für die Bremskolbendeckel der V4. Funktioniert das der V2? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...41e/Hope-Bremskolbendeckel-Werkzeug-Mono.html


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2013)

florben schrieb:


> Bräuchte jetzt noch einen Adapter von center lock auf 6 Loch scheibe. Hab aber gelesen dass es da Probleme mit den Hope Scheiben geben soll. Wer super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


 
ja gibt's, zumindest mit der den floating scheiben 
problembericht: passt net
problemursache: die aluspider sind etwas dicker, so dass die scheibe nicht gescheit in den adapter passt, bzw. wenn's passt an der falschen stelle sitzt.

mit stahlscheiben würd's wahrscheinlich gehen, die hab ich aber nicht ausprobiert.
ansonsten passen auch shimano oder avid scheiben, die gibt's in einer centerlockversion, da brauchts dann keinen adapter. imho die elegantere lösung.


----------



## kiwibanane (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von euch schon herausgefunden, wo wir die V4 mit Kunststoffleitung bestellen können. 

Wäre super


----------



## Runterfahrer (11. Februar 2013)

Die V4 wird, genau wie die V2, nur mit Stahlflexleitungen ausgeliefert.
Wer bei mir bestelllt, dem baue ich die Bremsen für einen kleinen Aufpreis auf Kuntstsoff um.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (11. Februar 2013)

chris12 schrieb:


> die bremse wird von hope nur mit stahlflex angeboten. klar das die keiner mit kunststoffleitungen anbietet bzw. nur gegen aufpreis...


.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2013)

MikeLima schrieb:


> Welches Werkzeug passt für die Bremskolbendeckel der V4. Funktioniert das der V2? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...41e/Hope-Bremskolbendeckel-Werkzeug-Mono.html



wenn ich mich nicht irre müsste es das M4 large Tool sein.


----------



## TF17 (12. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht irre müsste es das M4 large Tool sein.



Du irrst nicht, es ist das M4 Tool. Hatte Hope diesbezüglich mal angeschrieben. Kappen sind 1x große M4 Kappe und eine V4 spezifische Kappe.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Februar 2013)

Tool passt aber in beide! Der Stern ist gleich groß nur der Aussendurchmesser ist größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeLima (12. Februar 2013)

Danke, dann bestelle ich mal das große M4 Tool.


----------



## seppel81 (20. Februar 2013)

Hi
Ich hab vor meine V2 Tech umzubauen. 
Ich bin mit der Bremsleistung am Vorderrad nicht zufrieden. 
Jetzt möchte ich einen V4 Sattel verbauen. 
Jetzt meine Fragen, muss ich irgendwas beachten beim Umbau?


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. Februar 2013)

Nix, einfach neuen Sattel kaufen, dran bauen und entlüften. 
Hebel sind die gleichen. Auch wenn deine Tech V2 keine Evo ist passen die beiden zusammen.


----------



## seppel81 (20. Februar 2013)

Ach ja stimmt meine V2 ist ne evo
Aber wenn das eh passt ist ja Super
Hope sind eben die besten bremsen


----------



## seppel81 (20. Februar 2013)

Danke dir


----------



## seppel81 (20. Februar 2013)

Noch was passen denn meine Scheiben von der V2 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (20. Februar 2013)

Alternativ (und unter Umständen billiger) könntest du rausfinden warum die Bremsleistung der vorderen V2 nicht passt  

Sollte passen, nur nutzt die V4 nicht die ganze Fläche des Reibrings...


----------



## seppel81 (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin von der V2 echt überzeugt aber leider bin ich auch avid code verseucht. 
Die bremsleistung an sich ist auch ok nur ist mir persönlich die Handhebelkraft etwas zu hoch ( vorn )
Oder es ist ne Kopfsache das kann auch sein 
Winterzeit ist doch Bastelzeit.


----------



## Mirko29 (20. Februar 2013)

hmm... Hab auch vorher ne Code gehabt und bei der war die benötigte Kraft größer, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden. 

Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit  Da hast du natürlich Recht. Und wann ist ein Bike schon fertig? ^^ Btw... Geiles Session.


----------



## seppel81 (20. Februar 2013)

Hattest du ne 2012er Code?
Man ist erst fertig wenn ne neue Karre in der Werkstatt steht. 
Danke 
Ist ein echtes Traumbike


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. Februar 2013)

seppel81 schrieb:


> Noch was passen denn meine Scheiben von der V2 ?



Ja schon, würde aber nicht viel bringen. Das meiste was die V4 gegenüber der V2 an Gewicht spart, steckt in den Scheiben.


----------



## seppel81 (20. Februar 2013)

Ok danke
Aber das Gewicht stört mich nicht so.


----------



## Mirko29 (20. Februar 2013)

War ne 12er Code mit X0 Hebeln. Möglich das die Hebelkraft deswegen so hoch war...

Das Session hatte ich auch erst im Auge, allerdings die günstigere Version  Vielleicht gibts irgendwann mal den Rahmen. Schade das Trek nurnoch die Carbonversion als Rahmenset anbietet -.-


----------



## seppel81 (20. Februar 2013)

Also meins ist ein 09er das einfach neu lackiert und beklebt wurde


----------



## Mirko29 (20. Februar 2013)

Ja geil  Hab ich echt nicht gesehen... Ist aber auch verdammt gut gemacht.


----------



## seppel81 (21. Februar 2013)

Danke 
Das leit ich weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voiture balai (21. Februar 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Nix, einfach neuen Sattel kaufen, dran bauen und entlüften.
> Hebel sind die gleichen. Auch wenn deine Tech V2 keine Evo ist passen die beiden zusammen.


 
Was würde den ein V4-Sattel (in silber mit schwarzen Deckeln) ungefähr kosten und wo kriegt man den? Habe ich bis dato nigends gefunden. 
Habe die Tech-Hebel (ohne Evo) sollte somit ja kein Problem sein. 
Danke und Gruß.


----------



## seppel81 (21. Februar 2013)

Hi
Ich habe den Komplettsattel im Internet für ca 100 gefunden. 
Chainreactioncycles, BMO oder hibike
Und dann bin ich zu meinem Hope Händler Gefahren und da war der Preis ähnlich
( Bad Bikes )


----------



## voiture balai (21. Februar 2013)

Ok, danke für die Info.


----------



## papa-rene (22. Februar 2013)

kann man den v4 sattel auch mit moto hebeln fahren?


----------



## Runterfahrer (22. Februar 2013)

papa-rene schrieb:


> kann man den v4 sattel auch mit moto hebeln fahren?



Ja.


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (29. März 2013)

Hallo,
mag ja sein, dass ich zu doof zum suchen bin, aber hat jemand eine Adresse, wo ich den V4 Bremssattel einzeln bekomm (in schwarz)?
Aktuell hab ich ne schwarze M4 mit grünen Deckeln. Der kleinere Deckel bei der V4 ist ja analog zur M4, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab. Gibt es den großen Deckel für die V4 auch einzeln und in Farbe? Auf der Hope Seite hab ich dazu nix gefunden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. März 2013)

Die Sättel und Caps kannst du auch einzeln bestellen.
Schreib mich bei Interesse mal an.


----------



## Redline_Biker (31. März 2013)

Hallo,

Ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen zur Hope M4:

1.Weiss jemand von euch ob ich meine Hope tech m4 Bremszange mit dem Dichtungssatz (http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=13289&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=130329025608) reparieren kann und wenn ja gibt es dazu eine Anleitung hier im netz?
2.Ist schonmal einer von euch die organische Bremsbeläge von Sixpack gefahre wenn ja würde ich gerne wissen ob die was taugen.
3.An meinen Bremsscheiben (Hope floating) hört man beim bremsen immer so ein Knacken, was scheinbar von den Nieten die den Kranz mit der Scheibe verbinden kommt. Ist das bei noch einem so und muss ich die Scheiben eventuel sogar austauschen oder soll ich es einfach ignorieren?

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Mirko29 (1. April 2013)

Ich kann leider nur zur 3. Frage was sagen. Das Knacken ist normal. Hab ich bei meinen Discs (Floating und Vented V2) auch...

Gruß Mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redline_Biker (1. April 2013)

Danke Mirko


----------



## cycophilipp (1. April 2013)

Redline_Biker schrieb:


> 3.An meinen Bremsscheiben (Hope floating) hört man beim bremsen immer so ein Knacken, was scheinbar von den Nieten die den Kranz mit der Scheibe verbinden kommt. Ist das bei noch einem so und muss ich die Scheiben eventuel sogar austauschen oder soll ich es einfach ignorieren?
> 
> Gruß Mirco



hast Du die Scheiben schonmal richtig heiß gemacht? Das ist das gleiche Geräusch wie wenn du ein warmgefahrenes Auto in die Garage stellst - Pling, Pling, der Stahl dehnt sich und zieht sich wieder zusammen


----------



## Redline_Biker (1. April 2013)

Ja stimmt so ähnlich hört sich das an.
Jetz würde ich nurnoch gerne wissen:
1.ob ich meine Hope tech m4 Bremszange mit dem Dichtungssatz (http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes...d=130329025608) reparieren kann und wenn ja ob es dazu eine Anleitung hier im netz gibt?
2.ob die organische Bremsbeläge von Sixpack was taugen.


----------



## kephren23 (1. April 2013)

1.Dichtungssatz sollte passen. Wenn de nich zwei linke Hände hast solltest das auch ohne Anleitung schaffen, einfach nach und nach zerlegen und Dichtungen tauschen, ne dritte Hand wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht. Und wieder zusammen setzen.
Weißt du denn was defekt ist?

2. keine Ahnung


----------



## Redline_Biker (1. April 2013)

Ne ich hab keine ahnung aber hinten ist die Bremskraft einfach beschissen.
Als ich dann die Beläge rausgenommen habe musste ich fesstellen das 2 mal kreisförmig bremsflüssigkeit darauf ist.
Was mich ziemlich angepisst hatt da ich das problem mit den scheiss Avid Bremsen schon zu oft hatte und jetz das ganze an einem Bremssystem was 3 mal so teuer ist.


----------



## Runterfahrer (2. April 2013)

Am Anfang bei einer neuen Bremse ist es normal das etwas DOT auf den Belagplatten ist.
Das kommt noch von der Montage. Später sollte da aber nichts mehr sein. Solange da nichts raustropft und alles vollsaut, ist das weiter kein Problem.

Hope stimmt die Beläge und deren Mischung schon optimal auf die Scheiben ab.
Die einzigen Tuningbeläge die ich bisher besser fand, sind Swissstop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redline_Biker (2. April 2013)

Die Bremsen habe ich Gebraucht gekauft. Die Bremse die sifft ist von 2010.
Dann werde ich mir die Hope Beläge holen danke.


----------



## Runterfahrer (2. April 2013)

Nimm die organischen!


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2013)

versuch es vielleicht erstmal mit neu befüllen/entlüften, falls du es nicht schon probiert hast. Bevor du dich an die Dichtungen machst.


----------



## Redline_Biker (2. April 2013)

Ok dann werde ich das erstmal versuchen auch wenn ich nicht glaube das es hilft .


----------



## Carcass (4. April 2013)

Ich hätte gern mal ein paar Fahrberichte von der Bremse  Optisch macht sie ja einiges her aber kann sie wirklich gelichziehn mit ner Saint? Ich selbst hab am Bike V2 aber es kommt ein reines Abfahrtsgerät her und das braucht die nötige verzögerung.


----------



## Carcass (4. April 2013)

Passen die Rahmen / Gabel adapter von der V2 bei der V4? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2013)

klar passt


----------



## Carcass (4. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die info


----------



## damz (5. April 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern mal ein paar Fahrberichte von der Bremse  Optisch macht sie ja einiges her aber kann sie wirklich gelichziehn mit ner Saint? Ich selbst hab am Bike V2 aber es kommt ein reines Abfahrtsgerät her und das braucht die nötige verzögerung.






JA hab sie getestet am socom fom kumpel..... und: die bremse RULLLZ!!!! is so wie die v2 zu dosieren, hat aber mehr pepp!!!! also wer schönes industrial mag und richtig a gute dh bremse der greift zu!!!! und i denk sie is besser als die saint, is aber natürlich a subjektiver vergleich.


----------



## Carcass (5. April 2013)

Saint is ganz klar eine Macht ich bin aber Hope Fan. Ich wollte mich nur nochmal informieren bevor ich mich für etwas entscheide. Aber ich finde das klingt ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (11. April 2013)

Die Bremskraft der V4 ist etwas besser als die der V2. Dosierbarkeit ist Hope Typisch. Die Saint kann auf oder zu. Bei Hope ist der Bereich feiner zu dosieren. Hauptvorteil der V4 ist das geringere Gewicht. Das kommt hauptsächlich davon, dass die "normalen" Scheiben gefahren werden können. Die Standfestigkeit steht außer Frage. Optional gibt es für V4 wie für die V2 innenbelüftete Scheiben.


----------



## Carcass (11. April 2013)

Hab mir nun die V4 Stealth gekauft und mal am montiert. Eigentlich kommt sie an mein neues Bike allerdins fehlt da noch der Rahmen 
Optisch ein Leckerbissen und interessant auch die überarbeitung des Tech Hebels. Wie sie sich schlägt kann ich noch nicht sagen werde aber meine erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## sluette (13. April 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> ... interessant auch die überarbeitung des Tech Hebels...



Was heißt das? Gibt's da ein Update? Bitte mal Bilder posten.


----------



## Carcass (13. April 2013)

Ich habs Bike gerade verpackt aber ich bin heute die Bremse eingefahren aber ich denke die muss noch etwas wärmer werden. Ich hab am Vorderrad im moment die V4 und Hinten V2. Der druckpunkt von der V4 ist wirklich sehr hart! Dosierbarkeit sehr gut wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat. Jedenfalls hat die Bremse um einiges mehr Power als die V2 wobei ich mit der V2 schons ehr zufrieden war! Nur für mein neues Projekt brauch ich eben auch Bremsen da war die wahl ganz klar 

Morgen gehts in park ich werde berichten !


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. April 2013)

Ich habe auch sehr lange überlegt, ob es die Hope V4 oder die Saint werden soll. Letztendlich habe ich mich für die V4 entschieden. Die Optik der Bremse war einfach der ausschlaggebende Faktor. Nun habe ich schon einige Abfahrten mit der Bremse hinter mir und bin sehr glücklich.


  Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich zu einer ähnlichen Bremse, da ich nur noch ein CC-Bike mit der Marta habe. Bin bis jetzt nur eine technisch anspruchsvolle Abfahrt gefahren, 
diese Abfahrt ist sehr verblockt und erfordert einen sehr häufigen Einsatz der Bremse. Dabei ist mir die sehr gute Dosierbarkeit der Bremse aufgefallen. Die Bremskraft ist für mich sehr extrem, da ich so was von der Marta nicht gewohnt bin.


----------



## StillPad (20. April 2013)

Solange es für dich passt is doch alles gut.

Wenns nach den Zeitschriften geht kann man eh nur Code oder Saint fahren.
Mir kommen die Tests schon sehr voreingenommen vor.

Da ich aber auch kein habe der die Bremsen fährt kann ich leider auch kein Vergleichstest machen.

Insgesamt kann man aber sagen solange du zufrieden bist versuch erst gar nicht drüber nachzudenken eine Andere zu kaufen.
Kostet dich nur unglaublich viel Geld und ob du mit der anderen glücklicher bist ist fragwürdig.

Wäre die V4 nicht so teuer würde ich vielleicht meine V2 auch versetzen und sie mir holen.


----------



## Carcass (20. April 2013)

Saint ist ne gute Bremse ohne frage. Aber mit Avid gibts öfters Probleme wenn dann würde ich Shimano oder Hope nehmen. Aber mit Hope ist alles gut  Und die Optik ist unschlagbar. Bin Total verliebt


----------



## StillPad (20. April 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Saint ist ne gute Bremse ohne frage. Aber mit Avid gibts öfters Probleme wenn dann würde ich Shimano oder Hope nehmen.



Nun das is so eine Sache, habe ja wegen Problemlosigkeit auch zu Hope gegriffen.
Ich meine Probleme kann es immer mal geben, aber wenn hier im Forum mehr als 1-2 das selbe Problem haben werde ich sehr vorsichtig.

Das Shimano gute Bremsen bauen kann weiß ich vorallen die billigsten Modelle überzeugen sehr, aber die Ersatzteilversorgung ist mangelhalft, kurz um es gibt keine.
Keine Dichtungen für die Kolben oder so.
Wenn was kaputt ist neuer Bremssattel, oder Bremshebel, die totale Weg-Werf Gesellschaft

Was mich ganz ehrlich an der V4 stört ist der Bremshebel.

Schon als der Tech Hebel damals kamm wurde ja über das Flipflop Design diskutiert.
Ich finde es bringt in keine Vor- sondern nur Nachteile.

Sind wir mal ehrlich, man hat ein Unfall, Bremshebel is kaputt welcher Bikeladen gerade in deiner Nähe hat Hope auf Lager? 
Bei uns in Hannover kenn ich nicht ein Laden der überhaupt Hope führt.

Also heißt es für mich ich muss bei mein Internethändlern bestellen.

Wenn ich dies tue, kann ich auch gleich den Linken oder Rechten bestellen und brauche da kein Flipflop.

Der nächste Punkt wäre die zusätzliche Ausgleichkammer wegen Flipflop, macht das Entlüften nur unötig schwerer.

Wo wir bei schwerer sind, der Bremshebel wird dadurch schwerer weil er für beide Seiten gedacht ist.

Da der Tech Hebel nun ein paar Jahre auf den Buckel hat hoffe und bete ich das Hope dieses Jahr eine neuen Hebel raus bringt fürs 2014 Modell.

Quasi ein Race Hebel mit Druckpunkteinstellung der nur ein Ausgleichbehälter hat.

Weniger Gewicht, weniger Gesüffe, weniger Aufwand beim entlüften.

Der V4 Bremssattel scheint ja eine gute Wahl gewesen zu sein, aber der Bremshebel muss dringend überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Carcass (21. April 2013)

Ich hab demletzt mit 2 Kumpels nen "Service" bei einer M4 gemacht die dichtungen waren wohl hin. Haben echt kein guten Druckpunkt hinbekommen trotz mehrmaligem entlüften. Der MotoHebel ist was das Angeht wirklich unproblematischer. Ich bin jedenfalls so weit zufrieden mit Hope. Und wenn ich bei nem sturz was Zerstöre und ich kann einzelteile bestellen auch wenn es die nur im Internet gibt bevorzuge ich das anstatt nen ganzen Hebel zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. April 2013)

Ich musste meine V4 auch entlüften, da ich eine schwarze Goodridge-Stahlflexleitung verbaut habe. Ich hatte so allerdings kein Problem beim entlüften der Bremse. Habe solang Bremsflüssigkeit durchgepumpt bis am Ausgang der Bremszange keine Luftblasen mehr aufstiegen.


----------



## Carcass (21. April 2013)

Rede war ja nicht von der V4 aber irgendwie klappts mit manchen Tech hebeln nich so toll


----------



## kephren23 (22. April 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich finde es bringt in keine Vor- sondern nur Nachteile.



1. Vorteil ist für hope, das sie nur einen Hebel produzieren müssen und nicht zwei.
2. wenn man einen Ersatzhebel zuhause hat, egal welcher kaputt geht, passt er.


----------



## StillPad (25. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 1. Vorteil ist für hope, das sie nur einen Hebel produzieren müssen und nicht zwei.
> 2. wenn man einen Ersatzhebel zuhause hat, egal welcher kaputt geht, passt er.




1. Ja aber auch nur für Hope, müssen die halt ein gespiegeltes Programm machen.
Wobei ich nicht glaube das es unbedingt ein Vorteil ist.
Die müssen ja jeden Hebel nun Aufwändiger fertigen, was mehr Zeit kostet die bei 2 Version unnötig wäre.
Sie müssten halt nur das 2. Programm laden um die anderen Hebel dann zu produzieren und fertig.

2. Wer legt sich bitte ein kompletten Hebel zuhause hin?
Das Ding kostet 130 das Stück.
Zudem muss es ein heftiger Sturz sein das der Grundkörper des Hebel kaputt geht.
So ein Lever Blade(der Hebel an dem man zieht) ist ja eh universell nutzbar.


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2013)

Lassen sich eigentlich der schlanke Race Hebel und die V4 Bremskörper kombinieren ?


----------



## Carcass (25. April 2013)

Schreib mal Robin von Hope an der kann dir auskunft geben das du dir 100% sicher sein kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (25. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lassen sich eigentlich der schlanke Race Hebel und die V4 Bremskörper kombinieren ?



Zu 99% ja
Bisher konnte man alle Hebel bunt mixen.


----------



## [XW]Fabse (28. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lassen sich eigentlich der schlanke Race Hebel und die V4 Bremskörper kombinieren ?



Hallo,

leider nein. Ich hatte Robin deswegen schon einmal angeschrieben...seine Antwort war:

----------
Den Race Hebel kann man leider nicht in Verbindung mit der V4 Zange verwenden, da es dabei nicht genügend Druck aufgebaut wird.

Mfg


Robin

Hope Technology (IPCO) Ltd


--------

Warum das jetzt so ist, weiß ich leider nicht im Detail...ist der Geberkolbendurchmesser beim Race Hebel ein anderer wie beim Tech Hebel, die Bauteile sind zumindest mal verschieben (Explosionsdarstellung, Teilenummer)? Würd aber ja dann heißen, eine Tech Bremse hätte "mehr" Bremsleistung (weil höherer Bremsdruck, Nehmerkolben is ja gleich...) als beim Race...

Schöne Grüße Fabse


----------



## StillPad (28. April 2013)

Hmm das kommt mir aber sehr komisch vor, die haben ja auch die M4 mit Tech oder Race Hebeln, angeblich haben die auch das selbe Volumen.

Kann mir nicht erklären wieso das bei der V4 nicht passen sollte.


----------



## [XW]Fabse (28. April 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Hmm das kommt mir aber sehr komisch vor, die haben ja auch die M4 mit Tech oder Race Hebeln, angeblich haben die auch das selbe Volumen.
> 
> Kann mir nicht erklären wieso das bei der V4 nicht passen sollte.



Hi,
genau so ging es mir auch....so richtig verstanden habe ich es auch nicht. Einzig der unterschiedliche Geberkolbendurchmesser könnte etwas damit zu tun haben (wenns einen Unterschieed gibt). Bei der M4 oder X2 kann das Volumen vom Race Hebel noch ausgeglichen werden....bei der V4 schafft es der Race Hebel nicht mehr...? 

Ich kann ihn nochmal anschreiben..?

Gruß Fabse


----------



## StillPad (29. April 2013)

Wenn du es machst kannste ja mal Fragen ob dieses Jahr auf der Messe neue Hebel vorgestellt werden


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. April 2013)

Am besten alle Endkunden schreiben Hope jetzt direkt an.  Damit die Bearbeitung von Händlerbestellungen noch länger dauert. 
Super Idee!!!
Der Robin hat eh nix zu tun.


----------



## StillPad (29. April 2013)

Klar alle schreiben!
Vielleicht wird denen dann mal klar das die Kunden unzufrieden sind mit den Sachen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. April 2013)

Mit Welchen Sachen?


----------



## StillPad (29. April 2013)

Tech Bremshebel?


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. April 2013)

Komisch ist nur dass die große Mehrheit keinerlei Probleme hat, mich eingeschlossen. Ich habe unzählige Bremsen allein im Bekanntenkreis verkauft. Ebenfalls ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Hier und da mal ein bischen entlüften.
Bei jedem Hersteller gibt es Teile die mal nicht so funktionieren oder kaputt gehen. Warum auch immer. Ist aber noch lange kein Grund einem Mitarbeiter im Verkaufsbüro auf die Nerven zu gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (29. April 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Tech Bremshebel?



Weiß auch nicht, was ihr für Probleme damit habt. 

Meine V4 ist auch endlich montiert. Aber außer ums Haus bin ich sie noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## acid-driver (29. April 2013)

Moin zusammen,
habe mir jetzt auch eine V4 gegönnt. Konnte vorerst nur mal das geile Design begaffen und werde sie am Samstag endlich einbauen können. 

Beim begaffen ist mir dieser Schlitz in der Zange aufgefallen:




Hat der eine besondere Funktion? diente der zum einspannen auf der Fräse oder kommen da noch Kühlfinnen ala Shimano zur Eurobike?


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. April 2013)

Probiers nochmal mitn Photo ...also ich kann nich sehn was du meinst  und Sören vvlt auch net


----------



## acid-driver (29. April 2013)

schade, war eigentlich der meinung, hier sieht mans sehr gut. 
zwischen feder und belagsnase auf der unteren seite an der zange


----------



## [XW]Fabse (29. April 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Am besten alle Endkunden schreiben Hope jetzt direkt an.  Damit die Bearbeitung von Händlerbestellungen noch länger dauert.
> Super Idee!!!
> Der Robin hat eh nix zu tun.



Hallo Runterfahrer....

wer sagt bzw. wo steht das ich Endkunde bin? Wir gehören auch zu den "Hope-Kernhändlern in D"....vermutlich wie Du auch?

....naja....egal...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Probiers nochmal mitn Photo ...also ich kann nich sehn was du meinst  und Sören vvlt auch net



hier sieht man den schlitz.


----------



## Trailpussy (29. April 2013)

...der Schlitz/Fräsung als Hilfe zur Vor-Zentrierung der Zange über der Scheibe. Steht in der Einbauanleitung.


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. April 2013)

@Acid schwarze teile sind beim detailphoto vertrackt  aber kephren hat ja fix geholfen  und ich hatte auch erst den gedanken das vvlt was im manual steht. Aber da war trailpussy mitner fixen antwort dabei


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

gemeinsam haben wir die Macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (29. April 2013)

Ja   Ich bin schon überlegen wieviel ich bei der v4 draufpacken muss für. Rote borecaps bei schwarzer austattung und schwarze goodridge leitungen  Zumal der Satz nich gerade günstig ist, aber wurst is halt geiler shice


----------



## acid-driver (29. April 2013)

zu so später Stunde hab ich selten was gelernt 
Danke für die Info, die Anleitung liegt natürlich ganz unten im Karton...


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Zumal der Satz nich gerade günstig ist, aber wurst is halt geiler shice


Puhh stimmt, da hatte ich ja richtig glück, sodass es quasi nen "Schnäppchen" war.
Aber kann dir nur zustimmen, was schöneres gibt es nicht auf dem markt.
Die sehen wenigstens nach bremse aus!


----------



## Runterfahrer (30. April 2013)

[XW]Fabse;10549618 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Runterfahrer....
> 
> wer sagt bzw. wo steht das ich Endkunde bin? Wir gehören auch zu den "Hope-Kernhändlern in D"....vermutlich wie Du auch?
> 
> ...



Steht nirgendwo, aber auch nichts Gegeteiliges.
Es ging um den Aufruf, dass ich alle (Händler UND Endkunden!?) die Probleme mit Hope Teilen haben sich bei Robin melden sollen. Das wäre natürlich sehr produktiv....

*Nichts gegen dich, Still Pad, aber das ist sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## StillPad (30. April 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Komisch ist nur dass die große Mehrheit keinerlei Probleme hat, mich eingeschlossen. Ich habe unzählige Bremsen allein im Bekanntenkreis verkauft. Ebenfalls ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Hier und da mal ein bischen entlüften.
> Bei jedem Hersteller gibt es Teile die mal nicht so funktionieren oder kaputt gehen. Warum auch immer. Ist aber noch lange kein Grund einem Mitarbeiter im Verkaufsbüro auf die Nerven zu gehen!



Es geht darum das endlich ein vernünftiger Bremshebel raus kommt, schon als er damals eingeführt wurde wurde über die Nachteile von dem Ding diskutiert und es ist noch immer keine neue Version davon draußen die dies beseitigt.

Meine Hebel funzt auch, aber das ist jedes mal voll der Aufwand das Ding zu entlüften bei der Konstruktion.

Desweiteren finde ich das man von einer Firma die die teueresten Bremsen auf den Markt hat ein erstklassigen Hersteller Service erwarten sollte.

Und den macht nun mal Robin mit, wenn man sich allgemein an Hope wendet landet man bei Robin.
Abgesehn davon das man sich damals schon direkt an Robin gewandt hat.

Ausserdem galt der Aufruf dazu das Hope mal merkt das die Leute mit den Bremshebel insgesamt unzufrieden sind und nicht um darum bei den kleinsten Problem sich an Hope zu wenden.
Wobei man das wie gesagt bei so ein Luxusprodukt erwarten könnte.


----------



## Mirko29 (30. April 2013)

Ich bin mit dem Techhebel zufrieden und sehe keinen Handlungsbedarf. Ich kann auch nicht verstehen das du von "den Leuten" die mit dem Bremshebel "insgesamt unzufrieden" sind sprichst. Kommt mir im Moment so vor, als wenn du der Einzige bist dem es so geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (30. April 2013)

Ich bin mit dem Hebel zufrieden. Er funktioniert gut bisher. Auch beim entlüften habe ich keine Probleme.
Du kannst nicht verallgemeinern, dass jeder Probleme mit dem Hebel hat. 
Der Moto Hebel von der alten V2, der war nix!



StillPad schrieb:


> Es geht darum das endlich ein vernünftiger Bremshebel raus kommt, schon als er damals eingeführt wurde wurde über die Nachteile von dem Ding diskutiert und es ist noch immer keine neue Version davon draußen die dies beseitigt.
> 
> Meine Hebel funzt auch, aber das ist jedes mal voll der Aufwand das Ding zu entlüften bei der Konstruktion.
> 
> ...


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2013)

ich find den Hebel auch klasse. und wenn man überlegt was bei manch anderer Bremse für nen Aufwand betreiben muss um die vernünftig zu entlüften, ist es bei Hope auch nicht schwieriger.

Klar kann man ein Produkt verbessern, aber warum bewährtes gleich verändern, wird ja keiner gezwungen Hope zu fahren und das Geld dafür zu zahlen.
Und was wirklich ne Oberklasse ist, der Hebel ist komplett einfach zerlegbar und man kommt einfach an Ersatzteile, besser wie wenn jedes jahr nen neuer hebel kommt, und man für den 3 Jahre alten nix mehr bekommt.


----------



## RedSKull (30. April 2013)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> ...der Schlitz/Fräsung als Hilfe zur Vor-Zentrierung der Zange über der Scheibe. Steht in der Einbauanleitung.



Nachdem ich wieder mal der Versuchung die Anleitung zu lesen nicht nachgegeben habe und diese wohl nun schon in der großen Papiertonne schlummert: Wie sollen diese Schlitze bei der Zentrierung helfen?


----------



## Mirko29 (30. April 2013)

Edit: Schlitz verwechselt


----------



## Trailpussy (1. Mai 2013)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Nachdem ich wieder mal der Versuchung die Anleitung zu lesen nicht nachgegeben habe und diese wohl nun schon in der großen Papiertonne schlummert: Wie sollen diese Schlitze bei der Zentrierung helfen?[/QUOT
> 
> Ausfräsung ("Schlitz") und Bremsscheibe miteinander fluchten = Grobe Voreinstellung.
> 
> ...


----------



## acid-driver (1. Mai 2013)

ah, ihr meint beide den hinteren an der Finne des Bremssattels glaube ich. Der ist zum Fluchten der Scheibe gedacht, das stimmt. mir geht es allerdings um den, der IM Gehäuse ist, links und rechts an der Innenwand, zwischen Belagshalterstift und vorderer "Wand" der Bremszange.


----------



## StillPad (1. Mai 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Techhebel zufrieden und sehe keinen Handlungsbedarf. Ich kann auch nicht verstehen das du von "den Leuten" die mit dem Bremshebel "insgesamt unzufrieden" sind sprichst. Kommt mir im Moment so vor, als wenn du der Einzige bist dem es so geht...



Die Leute findest du vorallen zur Einführung des Hebels.
Und es sind Fakten die man nicht von der Hand weisen kann.

1. Der Bremshebel is schwerer durchs Flipflop Design als die Vorgänger.
2. Man hat dort wesendlich höheres Risiko eines Lecks
3. Mehr Aufwand beim entlüften des System

Der Moto Hebel war in der Sache viel besser, obwohl die Geometrie des Hebels wirklich nicht so toll war.

Beim alten Moto Hebel habe ich das Dot am Bremssattel eingespritzt und zack war das System entlüftet.

Beim Tech Hebel muss ich nun den Hebel mehrmals Drehen um auch wirklich die letzte Luft erwischt zu haben.

Dann süfft der Hebel erstmal ein paar Tage/Wochen/Monate bis das resliche Dot was übergelaufen ist draußen ist.
Das war schon bei ein Diaphragma schlimm aber nun hat man 2 

Und jetzt wollt ihr ein tatsächlich erzählen das an den Hebel kein Handlungsbedarf besteht?

Mein Shimano System ist nicht so annährend so Aufwändig.
Das süfft auch bis die letzten Mineralölreste draußen sind hat aber deutlich weniger Arbeit.


----------



## Mirko29 (1. Mai 2013)

1. Höheres Gewicht? Mir wurscht... Wens stört, der kann ja den Racehebel nehmen. 
2. Möglich, aber auch meist schnell und günstig zu beheben.
3. Wenn mans kann, scheint's ja zu gehen...

Das mit dem überlaufenden Dot kannte ich vorher von meinen Avids so nicht, aber bei meinen Techs süffts nur oben raus und das gabs ja scheinbar bei den Motohebeln auch.


----------



## StillPad (1. Mai 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> 1. Höheres Gewicht? Mir wurscht... Wens stört, der kann ja den Racehebel nehmen.
> 2. Möglich, aber auch meist schnell und günstig zu beheben.
> 3. Wenn mans kann, scheint's ja zu gehen...
> 
> Das mit dem überlaufenden Dot kannte ich vorher von meinen Avids so nicht, aber bei meinen Techs süffts nur oben raus und das gabs ja scheinbar bei den Motohebeln auch.



1. Wer will nicht Gewicht einsparen? Schon die V2 wurde wegen des hohen Gewichts oft verrissen.
2. Tja sowas muss aber nicht sein, zu dem kommt dann wieder das Problem die Luft raus zu bekommen.
3. Klar geht es irgendwie, aber muss das so umständlich sein?

Ich meine sowas macht mal ja eigendlich min. 1 mal im Jahr

Das ist doch armseelig das eine Shimano Bremse die deutlich weniger kostet weniger Arbeit bei sowas macht.

Vielleicht ist das Hope auch einfach gar nicht klar das es da einfach geht.


----------



## Mirko29 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich sehs so. Ob ne Bremse jetzt 100 Gramm mehr oder weniger wiegt ist mir persönlich echt schnurz. Sie muss gut funktionieren und gut aussehen. Wem die Hope zu schwer ist, der soll sich eben bei der Konkurrenz umgucken und ne Leichtbau-Spielzeugbremse nehmen. Gewichte sind schließlich vor Kauf bekannt... Das die Bremse etwas schwerer ist als andere, ist doch klar. Gefräste Teile sind nunmal fertigungstechnisch etwas anders als Spritz- oder Druckguss...

Also ich entlüfte meine Bremse dann wenn es sein muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (2. Mai 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mir geht es allerdings um den, der IM Gehäuse ist, links und rechts an der Innenwand, zwischen Belagshalterstift und vorderer "Wand" der Bremszange.



Den meine ich auch, die Funktion des anderen ist ja klar.


----------



## kephren23 (2. Mai 2013)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Den meine ich auch, die Funktion des anderen ist ja klar.



ich meinte auch den im Gehäuse.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2013)

Ach verdammt, und ich meine nunwieder, die Leute, die den Schlitz in der Anleitung gefunden haben 
In meiner Anleitung ist das Schema einer Einkolbenbremse dargestellt, die diese Schlitze nicht haben und habe auch nichts darüber lesen können.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2013)

ich kann dazu auch nix in der Beschreibung finden.

der Schlitz ist ja auf beiden seiten und hinten (innen) ist auch nochmal ne Kerbe.
Im unteren Bereich auch.

Vielleicht kommt es ja von der Produktion, oder ist wie du schon meintest was für die Zukunft angedachtes Projekt.


----------



## Schoasdromme (5. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob bzw. wo man den V4 Bremssattel kaufen kann?


----------



## kephren23 (5. Mai 2013)

der runterfahrer weiß da bestimmt bescheid.


----------



## GT512 (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo 

Wollt mal fragen,ob einer von Euch weiß,ob und wo man die V4 Stealth 2013 ohne die Stahlflexleitungen zukaufen bekommt?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Carcass (5. Mai 2013)

Nein die werden nur mit Stahlflex geliefert.
DU könntest höchstens selbst die Leitung wechseln.


----------



## GT512 (5. Mai 2013)

Danke @ Carcass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (5. Mai 2013)

GT512 schrieb:


> Danke @ Carcass



Kein ding  aber wenn es dir um Power und nicht zuviel gewicht geht wäre ne Saint auch ne Alternative. Eine Sahlflexleitung machen ca 65 gramm aus was in meinen Augen nicht die Welt ist.


----------



## GT512 (5. Mai 2013)

Ja,mit der Saint spiele ich auch immer mehr,aber man will sich ja auch von der Saintmasse abheben  deswegen dann die Hope V4 mit Kunststoffleitungen


----------



## RedSKull (6. Mai 2013)

Gummiummantelte Stahlflex und Dorado Bremsleitungsführung vertragen sich nicht so richtig schön. Das rutscht einfach nicht wie es soll. Mal eine Lösung überlegen.

Abgesehen davon ist die V4 eine geile Bremse.


----------



## GT512 (6. Mai 2013)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Gummiummantelte Stahlflex und Dorado Bremsleitungsführung vertragen sich nicht so richtig schön. Das rutscht einfach nicht wie es soll. Mal eine Lösung überlegen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist die V4 eine geile Bremse.



Sieht vielleicht nicht schön aus,aber eventuell einfach die Stellen,die rutschen sollen mit Tesa ummanteln  wäre zumindest mal ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Carcass (7. Mai 2013)

Ist das Problem nicht weil die Leitung so dick ist und zu sehr geklemmt wird?


----------



## kephren23 (7. Mai 2013)

ja ist zu dick passt bei Fox auch nicht so gut, Vielleicht hilft es den zughalter etwas auszufeilen, sodass es besser passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (7. Mai 2013)

Real G's benutzen das 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/66741


----------



## Carcass (7. Mai 2013)

Fett wo gibts das oder einfach nen gummiring nehmen?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2013)

Gummiring plus Kabelbinder ? Was daran toll ?


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. Mai 2013)

Du kennst auch die geschichte von Kolumbus und dem Ei?

Draufkommen ist die Kunst


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2013)

Na dann....ultra-krasse Lösung !


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. Mai 2013)

brav !!


----------



## StillPad (8. Mai 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Fett wo gibts das oder einfach nen gummiring nehmen?



Ich habe das jetzt auch mal getestet (hatte das schon seit Jahren vor)
Klappt sehr gut und vorallen scheuern die Leitungen jetzt nicht mehr.

Davor Leitung direkt an Rahmen und Kabelbinder rum.


----------



## RedSKull (9. Mai 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ist das Problem nicht weil die Leitung so dick ist und zu sehr geklemmt wird?



Ihr wisst schon, dass bei der Dorado die Leitung durch eine Führung gleiten muss. 
Da soll nichts fest sein. Zumindest nicht da oben.
Upside Down halt.


----------



## Schoasdromme (11. Mai 2013)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob bzw. wo man den V4 Bremssattel kaufen kann?


Gibts wohl nicht einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## StillPad (11. Mai 2013)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Gibts wohl nicht einzeln zu kaufen?



Frag beim Hope Händler nach, bisher konnte man jedes Teil einzeln nachkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (11. Mai 2013)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Gibts wohl nicht einzeln zu kaufen?



...bei mir...


----------



## Schoasdromme (11. Mai 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> ...bei mir...



.


----------



## mad1993max (19. Mai 2013)

hi welche bremsscheibe habt ihr in euren v4 s drinnen, ich find nur eine um 109 euro was mir bisl zu viel is kann ich auch die floting disc von der v2 nehmen?


----------



## Carcass (19. Mai 2013)

Ich hab die Floating von der M4 funktioniert Super


----------



## mad1993max (19. Mai 2013)

ok also das ist diese hier: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ckte-Bremsscheibe-6-Loch-floating-Spider.html ?

und noch was also was ich bis jetzt verstanden hab:

m4 schwächer als v4 dafür leichter (aber mit stahlflex auch nicht wirklich)

stealth in schwarz

was ich aber noch nicht ganz verstanden hab is was die tech v4 und die race m4 version für unterschiede zu den standartversionen der jeweiligen bremse haben.

lg MAx


----------



## Carcass (19. Mai 2013)

Die Lackierung und Titan schrauben. Und ja die Scheibe meinte ich


----------



## GT512 (19. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> ok also das ist diese hier: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ckte-Bremsscheibe-6-Loch-floating-Spider.html ?
> 
> und noch was also was ich bis jetzt verstanden hab:
> 
> ...




Jop,genau diese Bremsscheiben zu Deinem Link kannst du verwenden.

Zu den Bremsen:
M4 ist leichter und für AM,Enduro und Freeride ausgelegt
V4 ist schwerer und für Enduro,Freeride und DH ausgelegt
Also ist die V4 wohl die Bremse mit mehr Power im Vergleich zur M4

Gruß


----------



## kephren23 (19. Mai 2013)

müsste für die V4 dann die mit 183mm sein richtig?


----------



## mad1993max (19. Mai 2013)

ok thx wisst ihr villeicht genau den gewichtsunterschied 1. m4 (mit stahlflex), 2. v4 3. v4 tech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (19. Mai 2013)

vielleicht findest du ja hier ne antwort

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-16/scheibenbremse?page=3


----------



## mad1993max (20. Mai 2013)

hi ja die seite hab ich eh schon geschaut  wollte nur mal fragen ob da wer genauere daten hat, weil manchmal 2012, manchmal 2013er modell mit und ohne stahlflex aber das sind ja schließlich nur ein paar gramm 

(besonders hätte mich der unterschied zwischen tech evo v4 und tech evo stealth v4 interessiert)

und noch was, wisst ihr wo ich die bremse günstig bekomme? kann ich die direkt bei hope kaufen?

schließlich noch meine letzte frage v4 oder stealth?


----------



## GT512 (20. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> hi ja die seite hab ich eh schon geschaut  wollte nur mal fragen ob da wer genauere daten hat, weil manchmal 2012, manchmal 2013er modell mit und ohne stahlflex aber das sind ja schließlich nur ein paar gramm
> 
> (besonders hätte mich der unterschied zwischen tech evo v4 und tech evo stealth v4 interessiert)
> 
> ...




Nimm definitiv die V4 Stealth, da diese mit Titanschrauben geliefert wird und dadurch ein Hauch leichter als die normale V4 ist. 
Schreib einfach mal den ,,runterfahrer" an, er ist Hopehändler.
Hab meine V4 Stealth auch bei ihm bestellt und im gleichen Zuge auch von ihm auf Kunstoffleitungen umbauen lassen.


----------



## mad1993max (20. Mai 2013)

ja danke 

aber dieser hauch ist mir eigentlich völlig wurscht  und die silbernen gefallen mir schon gut und welche schrauben genau sind aus titan? die am bremssattel?


----------



## GT512 (20. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> ja danke
> 
> aber dieser hauch ist mir eigentlich völlig wurscht  und die silbernen gefallen mir schon gut und welche schrauben genau sind aus titan? die am bremssattel?



Joa, ich vermute mal, dass es nur die Befestigungsschrauben sind,die aus Titan sind. Sonst ist ja nur die Farbe anders,der Rest ist identisch.


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. Mai 2013)

Bei den Stealth Ed. sind die Schrauben aus Titan für die Bremsscheibe, 2 Stück für den Sattel und 2 Stück für den Hebel im Lieferumfang.
Zusätzlich ist bei der V4 ein Satz gesinterte Bremsbeläge dabei. Ein Satz organische sind montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (20. Mai 2013)

dafür kostet die Stealth aber auch mehr, und für den Aufpreis kann man sich die Titanschrauben auch selber dazu kaufen, in passender Farbe.

Nochmal die Frage zur Bremscheibe: 183mm ist richtig?


----------



## GT512 (21. Mai 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> dafür kostet die Stealth aber auch mehr, und für den Aufpreis kann man sich die Titanschrauben auch selber dazu kaufen, in passender Farbe.
> 
> Nochmal die Frage zur Bremscheibe: 183mm ist richtig?



Klar, kann man sich die Schrauben im Endeffekt in der benötigten Farbe kaufen,aber wenn man noch Bremsbeläge kaufen muss um auf dem Lieferumfang der Stealth zu kommen ist man ganz schnell beim Preis der Stealth,oder sogar drüber.
Spricht also meiner Meinung nach mehr für die Stealth,die mir dazu auch viel besser gefällt als die normale/silberne.


----------



## kephren23 (21. Mai 2013)

das ist ja geschmackssache,jedem sein gusto.
beide Belagsätze liegen bei beiden Bremsen bei.


----------



## GT512 (21. Mai 2013)

Hmm ok,dachte die extra Beläge sind nur bei der Stealth dabei


----------



## mad1993max (21. Mai 2013)

das heißt der aufpreis kommt wegen den titanschrauben?

naja blöde frage )

(was mich bis jetzt von den silbernen abgehalten hat waren, das keine gesinterten belege dabei sind, weil die kosten je ca 16 euro - das heißt ca 5 euro für alle titanschrauben, das wäre schon sehr verlockend )


----------



## GT512 (21. Mai 2013)

Mit 5â¬ kommst,aber nicht hin fÃ¼r die Titanschrauben,die kosten einiges mehr und gesinterte BelÃ¤ge liegen bei 20-25â¬ fÃ¼r eine Bremse.


----------



## GT512 (21. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> das heißt der aufpreis kommt wegen den titanschrauben?
> 
> naja blöde frage )
> 
> (was mich bis jetzt von den silbernen abgehalten hat waren, das keine gesinterten belege dabei sind, weil die kosten je ca 16 euro - das heißt ca 5 euro für alle titanschrauben, das wäre schon sehr verlockend )





Hab mal bissel geguckt und für die Titanschrauben,die bei der Stealth dabei sind,wenn man sich die nachkauft kann man so 90-100 hinlegen. Allein deswegen würde ich Dir die Stealth empfehelen,noch dazu ist sie schwarz und Du kannst sie eigentlich mit jeder Farbe am Bike,oder des Bikes kombinieren,zumindest eher als mit ner silbernen.


----------



## mad1993max (21. Mai 2013)

GT512 schrieb:


> Hab mal bissel geguckt und für die Titanschrauben,die bei der Stealth dabei sind,wenn man sich die nachkauft kann man so 90-100 hinlegen. Allein deswegen würde ich Dir die Stealth empfehelen,noch dazu ist sie schwarz und Du kannst sie eigentlich mit jeder Farbe am Bike,oder des Bikes kombinieren,zumindest eher als mit ner silbernen.



ja es spricht alles logisch für die stealth, aber die silbernen gefallen mir trotzdem besser, wobei du mit Kompatibilität recht hast werd wahrscheinlich eh die schwarzen nehmen


----------



## kephren23 (21. Mai 2013)

also ich bezahl ca. 32 für 10 titanschrauben.

habe jetzt nicht alle shops durchforstet, aber der aufpreis der stealth lag ca bei 30.


----------



## GT512 (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hab heute Morgen mal einfach so geschaut und die originalen Hope Titanschrauben zur befestigung der Scheiben kosten der Satz 19,90 davon braucht man logischerweisen dann zwei obendrauf kommen auch noch acht Schrauben zur Befestigung von Adapter und Sattel kosten nochmal 45,90.

Alles zusammen macht das dann 85,70 und der Versand ist noch nicht mal miteinberechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (21. Mai 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> also ich bezahl ca. 32â¬ fÃ¼r 10 titanschrauben.
> 
> habe jetzt nicht alle shops durchforstet, aber der aufpreis der stealth lag ca bei 30â¬.



kurzer link oder einfach nur shopname wÃ¤re supper weil wenn das so mim preis is, bin ich wieder bei der silber version 

stimmt hab bisl auf ebay geschaut kommt mit 32 ca hin


----------



## kephren23 (21. Mai 2013)




----------



## Carcass (21. Mai 2013)

DIe Sinter beläge kosten nochmal 18 euro Pro Bremse dazu! ist also ein gutes Angebot


----------



## kephren23 (21. Mai 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> DIe Sinter beläge kosten nochmal 18 euro Pro Bremse dazu! ist also ein gutes Angebot



die waren bei meinen silbernen auch dabei


----------



## mad1993max (21. Mai 2013)

Eben das is was ich noch herausfinden muss  aber ich glaub mit 385 mit allen marchmakeradapter und pm sättel und Scheiben bin ich glaub ich gut dabei


----------



## Carcass (22. Mai 2013)

DAs ist wirklich ein Guter Preis!


----------



## GT512 (22. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Eben das is was ich noch herausfinden muss  aber ich glaub mit 385 mit allen marchmakeradapter und pm sättel und Scheiben bin ich glaub ich gut dabei





Das ist ein verdammt guter Preis


----------



## mad1993max (22. Mai 2013)

O jetzt mal damit ich von den profis hier das ok bekomme  und dann werd ich bestellen

also ich habe vor die hope tech evo v4 für mein canyon ex gapstar zu kaufen was ich brauch ist glaub ich:

1x tech evo HR und VR Bremse
1x 203er Scheibe für forne
1x 183er Scheibe für hinten
1x PM auf IS gabel Adapter
1x PM6 Adapter

und einmal rechts Marchmaker adapter

jetzt hab ich nur noch eine frage wegen der Bremsscheibe hinten weil ich glaub das da 183er reicht was meint ihr?


----------



## kephren23 (22. Mai 2013)

das kommt auf dich drauf an, wenn dir ne 183er reicht sollte das okay sein. Was fÃ¼r ne PM-Aufnahme hat dein Rahmen? 160mm oder 180mm?
Du hast ne IS-Bremsaufnahme an der Gabel?

Und wo bekommst du den ganzen Satz fÃ¼r 385â¬ bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (22. Mai 2013)

Ok ich hab ne lyrik 2013er hab ich mich da geirrt?

http://www.sequoiabikes.com/index.php hier 

und naja ich hab also nicht wirklich was gespürt mit 183er hinten, weil ja das rad eh dann wegrutscht und man hinten ja nie so viel kraft übertragen muss wie vorne ?


----------



## kephren23 (22. Mai 2013)

also mir reicht ne 183er, aber wenn man jetzt schon ordentlich was auf die Waage bringt und groß ist, ist ne 203er vielleicht nicht schlecht.
Für den Einssatzzweck reicht aber wohl ne 183er.

ne Lyrik hat ne pm Aufnahme. 160 oder 180 weiß ich nicht genau.
also nen pm auf pm adapter "H". 
rahmen hat auch ne pm-aufnahme bei 183er scheibe brauchst du keinen adapter falls der rahmen eine pm7-aufnahme hat.
 hat er ne pm6 dann brauchst nen "H" adapter von hope.

Bei deinem Link gibts aber kein Komplettset für 385


----------



## RedSKull (23. Mai 2013)

www.bikehardest.net hat eine schöne Auswahl an Titanschrauben. Die Qualität passt auch.

6 Bremsscheibenschrauben, 2 M6 für den Bremssattel, 2 M5(?) für den Hebel liegen so bei 25 Euro.

Habe jetzt vier Tage Bikepark hinter mir mit der neuen Bremse und bisher bereue ich den Kauf nicht. Dosierbarkeit und Druckpunkt gefallen mir besser als bei der Saint. Allerdings ist sie auch nicht ganz so bissig mit den organischen Belägen. Wobei das bei der Saint auch sehr stark von den Belägen abhing.

Dieses Wochenende kommt dann DER Test mit 12h Downhill am Silbersattel.


----------



## Carcass (23. Mai 2013)

Bericht ist erwünscht nach dem Rennen


----------



## mad1993max (5. Juni 2013)

Gibts irgend was was ich beim Anbau der v4 beachten muss? 

Der Sattel soll ja so sein, das die nut in der Mitte der Scheibe ist?


----------



## kephren23 (5. Juni 2013)

wüsste jetzt nichts, was man groß falsch machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (6. Juni 2013)

das einzige was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, is das bei der vorderradnabe die scheibe soweit links ist, dass ihn bremssattel nicht ganz zentral zur scheibe hin krig aber das ist höchstens ein 0.1 mm, da man den bremssattel nicht noch weiter nach rechts schieben kann

aja ich hatte bei mer alten bremse so unter und oberlagsscheiben die eine außen halbrund eine innen halbrund jeweils waren, soll ich die wieder dunter und drüber packen?


----------



## StillPad (6. Juni 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> aja ich hatte bei mer alten bremse so unter und oberlagsscheiben die eine außen halbrund eine innen halbrund jeweils waren, soll ich die wieder dunter und drüber packen?



Haste nen Foto?
Ich weiß nicht was du meinst.


----------



## GT512 (6. Juni 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> das einzige was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, is das bei der vorderradnabe die scheibe soweit links ist, dass ihn bremssattel nicht ganz zentral zur scheibe hin krig aber das ist höchstens ein 0.1 mm, da man den bremssattel nicht noch weiter nach rechts schieben kann
> 
> aja ich hatte bei mer alten bremse so unter und oberlagsscheiben die eine außen halbrund eine innen halbrund jeweils waren, soll ich die wieder dunter und drüber packen?



Die Zentrierunterlegscheiben brauchst eigentlich nicht,gibts meistens bei Avid.
Hab bei meinen Formula RO keine und bei den Hope ebenfalls keine,sollte auch so funtioniern.


----------



## mad1993max (7. Juni 2013)

ok thx hat alles supper funktioniert leitung gekürzt pisten geschmiert entlüftet und bads richtig eingestellt, jetzt hab ich aber das problem, dass ich bei der vorderradbremse einen supper druckpunkt hab alles perfekt, nur bei der hinterradbremse bekomm ich keinen druckpunkt trotz 3x entlüften.

Bei der hinterradbremse ist mir einmal der bremskolben zuweit herausgekommen und öl ist ausgetreten, doch hab ich danach noch 2x entlüftet, jedoch bekomme ich jetzt nur einen druckpunkt wenn ich pumpe, was doch ein eindeutiges zeichen für luft drinnen ist oder?
was kann ich machen, damit ich die luft aus dem bresmsssattel herausbekomme?

lg max


----------



## simdiem (9. Juni 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> ok thx hat alles supper funktioniert leitung gekürzt pisten geschmiert entlüftet und bads richtig eingestellt, jetzt hab ich aber das problem, dass ich bei der vorderradbremse einen supper druckpunkt hab alles perfekt, nur bei der hinterradbremse bekomm ich keinen druckpunkt trotz 3x entlüften.
> 
> Bei der hinterradbremse ist mir einmal der bremskolben zuweit herausgekommen und öl ist ausgetreten, doch hab ich danach noch 2x entlüftet, jedoch bekomme ich jetzt nur einen druckpunkt wenn ich pumpe, was doch ein eindeutiges zeichen für luft drinnen ist oder?
> was kann ich machen, damit ich die luft aus dem bresmsssattel herausbekomme?
> ...



Schlauch mit Kabelbinder an den Entlüftungsnippel anschließen. Und an dem anderen Ende des Schlauches eine Avid Entlüftungsspritze oder ähnliches anschließen. Nippel am Bremssattel aufschrauben. Bremshebel waagrecht stellen. Ausgleichsbehälter öffnen. Bremshebel ziehen und im gezogenen Zustand mit einem Gummi, Seil oder ähnlichem am Lenker fixieren. Jetzt mit der spritze ein Vakuum am Bremssattel erzeugen. Du wirst erstaunt sein, was da noch an Luft rauskommt. Normalerweise sollte die Bremsflüssigkeit im Ausgleichsbehälter nicht absinken. Falls dies aber passiert rechtzeitig Dot nachgießen. 
Ist fummelig aber die einzige Möglichkeit einen anständigen Bremspunkt an der Hinterradbremse zu bekommen. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Marten (18. Juni 2013)

Die Hope V4 fahren wir seit kurzem an unser neues MSC Tandem







Die Bremsleistung ist - im Vergleich zum Hope Mono6ti - überragend. Bei 40 km/h kann ich mit einem Finger das Vorderrad mit Nobby Nic auf Asphalt zum blockieren bringen! Dank der guten 'Modulierbarkeit' stürzt man dann nicht ab 











Gruß,
Marten
www.tandemclub.nl


----------



## StillPad (19. Juni 2013)

Haben keine Floating Scheiben gepasst?

Gerade bei soviel Reibungsenergie sollten die hier doch gerade richtig sein


----------



## Runterfahrer (19. Juni 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Haben keine Floating Scheiben gepasst?
> 
> Gerade bei soviel Reibungsenergie sollten die hier doch gerade richtig sein



Die Floatings halten bei der Belastung am Tandem nicht so lang. Ich hätte auch Stahlscheiben empfohlen.


----------



## Marten (19. Juni 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Haben keine Floating Scheiben gepasst?
> 
> Gerade bei soviel Reibungsenergie sollten die hier doch gerade richtig sein


Inzwischen sind Floating Discs dran. Die Stahlscheiben gehören zu "Leihräder" die wir benutzten bis unsere eigene Räder fertig waren. 

An unserem bisherigen MTB-Tandem sind seit 2006 Floating Discs dran und die halten prima. Dazu muß ich jedoch sagen daß dieses Rad nur einmal in den Alpen war und weiterhin meist in gemäßigten Umständen benutzt wird.

Gruß,
Marten
www.tandemclub.nl


----------



## StillPad (20. Juni 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die Floatings halten bei der Belastung am Tandem nicht so lang. Ich hätte auch Stahlscheiben empfohlen.



Schwer zu sagen, dazu müsste man dann wohl Hope mal kontaktieren.

Angesichts der größeren Hitzeentwicklung wären die Floatings dort perfekt

Selbst Motorräder benutzen die schwimmend gelagerten Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Juni 2013)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende kommt dann DER Test mit 12h Downhill am Silbersattel.




Wie war denn dein Test ??


----------



## Fearrider (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe lange zwischen der neuen Saint und der V4 hin und her geschwankt..und mich nun für die V4 entschieden.
Dann habe ich gestern etwas über die Geräuschentwicklung der Vented Disk gelesen. Macht die wirklich so einen Lärm?
Vielleicht kann jemand was dazu sagen!?
Und noch eine Frage: Kann ich die Stealth auch mit Kunststoffleitungen bestellen?

Schönen Tag noch!;-)


----------



## GT512 (27. Juni 2013)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe lange zwischen der neuen Saint und der V4 hin und her geschwankt..und mich nun für die V4 entschieden.
> Dann habe ich gestern etwas über die Geräuschentwicklung der Vented Disk gelesen. Macht die wirklich so einen Lärm?
> ...





Hi Fearrider

Über die Vented Disks kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen,da ich nur die Floating fahre. 
Die V4 kannst Du beim Runterfahrer mit Kunststoffleitungen bestellen,er baut sie Dir vor dem Versand um,hab ich auch machen lassen 

Gruß


----------



## Mirko29 (27. Juni 2013)

Also meine V2 ist mit vented genauso leise wie mit den floatings... Falls dir das weiter hilft. Fahre vorne vented und hinten floating. Beide 203mm


----------



## StillPad (29. Juni 2013)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Dann habe ich gestern etwas über die Geräuschentwicklung der Vented Disk gelesen. Macht die wirklich so einen Lärm?



Was sollen das für Lärm sein?

Hatte noch nie mit den Vented Probleme der Art.


----------



## Jones2606 (29. Juni 2013)

Werde wohl meine VR Saint durch die V4 ersetzen. 
2 Fragen : Gibt es die "normale, also nicht stealth" jetzt auch in schwarz und kann ich die Saint Scheibe erstmal weiter nutzen ?


----------



## Carcass (29. Juni 2013)

Die scheibe sollte Funktionieren. Zumindest hab ich im Park schon jemand gesehn der diese Combo hatte: HOPE V4 auf Saint scheiben. 
Die Normale ist silber und wirds auch nur so geben.


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. Juni 2013)

Jones2606 schrieb:


> Werde wohl meine VR Saint durch die V4 ersetzen.
> 2 Fragen : Gibt es die "normale, also nicht stealth" jetzt auch in schwarz und kann ich die Saint Scheibe erstmal weiter nutzen ?



Die Stealth und die silberne Tech V4 ( Tech M4) sind techn. identisch. Stealth ist eben schwarz und mit Titanschrauben. 

Also entweder kaufst du schwarz (Stealth) oder silber.


----------



## Jones2606 (29. Juni 2013)

Schon klar. Meine nur irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass es die Schwarzen auch ohne Titan gibt, also günstiger. Aber anscheinend ist dem nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (30. Juni 2013)

Jones2606 schrieb:


> Schon klar. Meine nur irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass es die Schwarzen auch ohne Titan gibt, also günstiger. Aber anscheinend ist dem nicht so.



Das stimmt Schwarz bekommste nur mit Titan.

Hatte mich auch gestört.


Ich bin ja schon gespannt ob es Hope schafft noch dieses Jahr ne überarbeitete V4 vorzustellen.
Solange werde ich V2 weiter fahren


----------



## RedSKull (1. Juli 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wie war denn dein Test ??



Silbersattel hat ja nicht wirklich viel Höhenmeter, hat die Bremse also locker weg gesteckt.

Ansonsten bin ich bisher wirklich überzeugt von der V4. Braucht mehr Handkraft als eine Saint oder Formula The One (hatte ich beide vorher), aber der Druckpunkt ist angenehm fest und die Dosierbarkeit 1a.
Belagsverschleiss bei den organischen hält sich auch in Grenzen.

Diese Saison habe ich leider noch keine Strecken mit vielen Höhenmetern unter die Räder bekommen, aber das wird sich nächste Woche in Portes du Soleil ändern.


----------



## Carcass (1. Juli 2013)

Probier mal die Sinter find ich richtig gut in der Bremse!


----------



## Fearrider (1. Juli 2013)

@StillPad...warum sollte die V4 überarbeitet werden?


----------



## Carcass (1. Juli 2013)

Der Hebel wurde ja geändert und das zum guten. Ich hab die V2 an meinem Liteville und die ist nicht so gut wie die V4. Was ist den dein problem pad?


----------



## Redline_Biker (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Ich hab da ma ne Kurze frage und zwar will ich wissen ob das dichtungsset http://www.cycle-aix.de/Hope-Caliper-Seal-Kit-Complete-M4  bei meiner Hope Tech M4 funktioniert denn ich habe vor kurzem im Bikemarkt einen Dichtungssatz, angeblich für die M4, gekauft jedoch sind alle 4 dichtungen ein wenig zu Groß und jetz möchte ich keine fehlbestellung mehr machen.

Gruß Mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. Juli 2013)

Fearrider schrieb:


> @StillPad...warum sollte die V4 überarbeitet werden?



Weil es wieder an der Zeit is das Hope neue Bremshebel raus bringt.
Alle 4 Jahre sollte da was neues kommen.

Ausserdem habe ich gefragt wann die endlich mal diesen Tech Hebel überarbeiten bzw. ein neuen bringen.

Als Antwort kamm, falls Sie es schaffen wird auf der Eurobike dieses Jahr vielleicht was neues gezeigt.

Hoffe ja auf ein Race Hebel mit Druckpunktverstellung.

Bisher wurde der Tech Hebel über die Jahre nur minimal verändet, wie z.B. Schraubenabstand um 0,Xmm verändert um so irgendwo theoretische 15% mehr Bremsleistung zu bekommen.
Von denen aber keiner was bemerkt hat.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass das Flipflop Design weg kommt.

 @Redline_Biker

HIer gehts um die *V*4 und nicht M4 

Du musst bei deiner M4 drauf achten welches Produktionsjahr zu hast.
Es gab welche wo der Bremssattel mit 2 untschiedlichen Kolbengrößen ausgestatte war und später dann mit 4 gleich großen Kolben.


----------



## Redline_Biker (9. Juli 2013)

Ok danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe von MT4 auf V4 umgerüstet








mittlerweile ist auch noch der Adapter G am Bike


----------



## Cab1.8 (19. Juli 2013)

Fehleintrag


----------



## Carcass (19. Juli 2013)

SO ich hab die Bremse nun auf Herz und Nieren getestet! 5 Tage Lang die Trails in Saalbach unsicher gemacht und die Bremse musste wirklich Leiden! Ich bin sie mit den normalen Floating Disks der M4 gefahren und hatte keine Probleme hatte 1 mal Verglaste Beläge aber die Bremse hatte trotz den Verglasten belägen noch genug Power um mich heil runterzubringen 
Selbst als die Bremse Richtig heiß war wurde der Druckpunkt nicht Weich (hatte das Problem bei meiner V2 hinten). Kann deshalb wirklich sagen eine sehr gute Bremse!


----------



## Mirko29 (19. Juli 2013)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich letztens mit meiner V2 auch. Bei Hitze wurde der Druckpunkt hinten weich. Allerdings lies die Bremsleistung nicht nach... Naja, dann kriegt sie hinten demnächst auch ne vented disc


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

Hier mal die von meiner Freundin und meine eigene.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2013)

Jetzt bau mal die Karre zusammen !


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

Spenden nehm ich gern entgegen .


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2013)

Leider hat meine wohltätige Fahrrad-Stiftung selbst momentan Liquiditätsprobleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

Ja war nen schlechtes Jahr für so nen Projekt!


----------



## F0erster (23. Juli 2013)

Hi, überlege mir vll nach der Eurobike auch eine Hope zuzulegen... Was würde da für meinen Einsatzbereich besser passen, die M4 oder die V4? Habe ein 170mm Enduro und plane auch ab und an damit in den Bikepark zu fahren. Bewege es sonst auch oft auf Flowtrails und in Trailparks bergab.
Fahre zurzeit eine Elixir 9 und bin nicht ganz so zufrieden mit der Bremse bisher. Lohnt sich des weiteren der Aufpreis zur Stealth Variante? Der einzige Unterschied ist die Farbe und Titan Schrauben soweit ich das mitbekommen habe oder?


----------



## acid-driver (23. Juli 2013)

Kommt drauf an, was du wiegst. Ich habe mir mit meinen 90kg + Ausrüstung die V4 gekauft. Fahre ebenfalls ein Helius AM.
Bei der Stealth waren bei mir noch je ein Satz gesinterte Bremsbeläge bei. Für mich kam aber eh nur schwarz in Frage...


----------



## Carcass (23. Juli 2013)

Was wiegst du den? Die M4 sollte eigentlich reichen. Ich fahre die V4 am Downhiller und nachdem ich in Saalbach war bin ich froh das ich sie hab  Die lange abfahrten waren schon krass für die Bremse. Muss dazu aber sagen ich wieg Nackt 97 kg

Als anhang: Hat mir jemand nen Shop wo die Vented Disks für die V4 Lieferbar sind?


----------



## F0erster (23. Juli 2013)

Lebendgewicht nackt (mit Hut) aktuell bei so 78kg. Also könnte die M4 da reichen? Ich muss sagen, dass die Stealth farblich auch wesentlich besser zum Bike passen würde! Aber der schnöde Mammon :-/


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Als anhang: Hat mir jemand nen Shop wo die Vented Disks für die V4 Lieferbar sind?


 
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...52813;page=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;mid=222;pgc=0


----------



## Carcass (23. Juli 2013)

Firma dankt!
 @F0erster die V4 ist schon gut aber bringt paar gramm mehr auf die Waage. An deiner stelle würde ich hinten nur eine 180er Scheibe verbauen da sonst zuviel Bremspower am Heck ist.


----------



## RedSKull (28. Juli 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Probier mal die Sinter find ich richtig gut in der Bremse!



Ich hau die Sinter wieder raus. Bringen zu viel Hitze in die Scheibe und die organischen halten auch lang genug.


----------



## cycophilipp (29. Juli 2013)

ich hab jetzt fast alle Beläge durchgetestet. Fazit - Swissstop sind für mich die besten, Trickstuff NG enttäuschend, Hope organisch als auch sinter haben bei der M4 mit einem Finger zu wenig Power. Bremse ist die M4 mit 203 vorne, 183 hinten. Habe damit am letzten Wochenende 7500 Tiefenmeter in Saalbach gemacht. Wiege 80kg zzgl. Ausrüstung.

Ich probier die V4, sobald es die in ner bunten Version gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailpussy (29. Juli 2013)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt fast alle Beläge durchgetestet. Fazit - Swissstop sind für mich die besten, Trickstuff NG enttäuschend, Hope organisch als auch sinter haben bei der M4 mit einem Finger zu wenig Power. Bremse ist die M4 mit 203 vorne, 183 hinten. Habe damit am letzten Wochenende 7500 Tiefenmeter in Saalbach gemacht. Wiege 80kg zzgl. Ausrüstung.
> 
> Ich probier die V4, sobald es die in ner bunten Version gibt.



...komme mit den gesinterten auf der V4 auch besser zurecht als mit den organischen. Die Organischen machen Geräusche wenn sie heiß werden. Die gesinternten bleiben ruhig und bremsen hervorragend. Einziger Vorteil bei den organischen ist, dass sie im kalten Zustand anfänglich minimal bissiger sind. Sobald sie aber richtig heiß werden ist es dann aus.

Ausser von Hope habe ich aber noch von keinem anderen Hersteller Beläge für die V4 gesehen. Gibt es da überhaupt was. Ist glaube ich noch zu neu..?


----------



## Carcass (29. Juli 2013)

Ach ich bin so zufrieden mit den Hope belägen das ich nix anderes Testen will und brauche


----------



## ore-mountain (30. Juli 2013)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> ...komme mit den gesinterten auf der V4 auch besser zurecht als mit den organischen. Die Organischen machen Geräusche wenn sie heiß werden. Die gesinternten bleiben ruhig und bremsen hervorragend. Einziger Vorteil bei den organischen ist, dass sie im kalten Zustand anfänglich minimal bissiger sind. Sobald sie aber richtig heiß werden ist es dann aus.



uha ... die Erfahrung durfte ich mit den organschen Belägen auch machen ... 

die Beläge wurden zu heiß, keine Bremswirkung mehr, geradeaus geschossen,  Notausstieg zum Glück ohne jegliche Folgen.
War aber bis jetzt eine Außnahme.


----------



## RedSKull (1. August 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> uha ... die Erfahrung durfte ich mit den organschen Belägen auch machen ...
> 
> die Beläge wurden zu heiß, keine Bremswirkung mehr, geradeaus geschossen,  Notausstieg zum Glück ohne jegliche Folgen.
> War aber bis jetzt eine Außnahme.



Hatte ich mit den organischen/schwarzen nie, bin die Bremse gerade in Portes du Soleil gefahren, auch inoffizielle Trails, wo du fast nur auf der Bremse hängst. Danach Pila, auch recht steil.

Mit den organischen immer weniger Probleme, als mit den Sinter, die noch dazu recht laut wurden, sobald sie mal richtig heiß waren.

Fahrer 85kg, Bike 18,5kg, 200mm, floating Scheiben.


----------



## chorge (7. August 2013)

Also meine V2 jault übelst mit den Sinterbelägen, sobald diese heiß werden! Zudem wird die Scheibe derbe blau...
Für mich NUR noch organisch!!!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. August 2013)

Gibts die V4 Bremssättel einzeln? Ich habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (22. August 2013)

Uhm hab ich bisher auch nicht gesehn. Schau mal bei Chainreaction die haben nen grpßes Hope Sortiment.

Ich hab mir nun des 2. Paar Bremsen gekauft für mein Enduro.


----------



## Runterfahrer (22. August 2013)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Gibts die V4 Bremssättel einzeln? Ich habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden.



Kann ich in schwarz o. silber besorgen.


----------



## ettan (25. August 2013)

F0erster schrieb:


> Lebendgewicht nackt (mit Hut) aktuell bei so 78kg. Also könnte die M4 da reichen? Ich muss sagen, dass die Stealth farblich auch wesentlich besser zum Bike passen würde! Aber der schnöde Mammon :-/



Hab mir für mein Enduro vor kurzem auch die M4 besorgt. Wiege 101kg und fahre 203/203 mit Trickstuff Scheiben. Hatte vorher eine Zee am Rad. 

Die Zee ist bissiger, aber die Hope ist um Welten besser zu dosieren und von der Standfestigkeit absolut ausreichend. 
Ich glaube dass Dir eine M4 auch reichen würde.


----------



## Pert200480 (30. August 2013)

Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit der V4 auch ne 180 ( 183 ) Scheibe fahren kann. Auf der Seite von Hope steht nur was von 203er Scheiben. Würd mir aber gern ne 180 Scheibe hinten montieren.


----------



## kephren23 (30. August 2013)

Natürlich geht auch eine 183er!


----------



## pero38 (30. August 2013)

Pert200480 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit der V4 auch ne 180 ( 183 ) Scheibe fahren kann. Auf der Seite von Hope steht nur was von 203er Scheiben. Würd mir aber gern ne 180 Scheibe hinten montieren.



Hallo Pert fahre V4 mit Hope float scheiben ,Vorne 203  & 180 scheibe hinten im Liteville 301,funktioniert bei mir sehr gut!!Könnte aber vieleicht bei manchen Postmount-Aufnahmen etwas eng mit den Nieten der Scheibe  werden !
Gruß
Pero


----------



## Pert200480 (30. August 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Pert200480 (30. August 2013)

@pero38 
Wie ist die Dosierbarkeit der V4. Ist die Dosierbarkeit ok oder macht sie gleich komplett zu?


----------



## juergets (30. August 2013)

Pert200480 schrieb:


> @pero38
> Wie ist die Dosierbarkeit der V4. Ist die Dosierbarkeit ok oder macht sie gleich komplett zu?



Die Dosierbarkeit ist traumhaft. 
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## pero38 (30. August 2013)

Pert200480 schrieb:


> @_pero38_
> Wie ist die Dosierbarkeit der V4. Ist die Dosierbarkeit ok oder macht sie gleich komplett zu?


  Hallo Pert wie Juergets schon schrieb ,die dosierbarkeit ist echt toll ,möchte die Bremse nicht mehr missen !

Gruß
Pero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (30. August 2013)

Ich auch nicht. Ist bei der V2 ja genauso. Über kurz oder lang werde ich komplett auf Hope wechseln...


----------



## Freefloh (1. September 2013)

Hallo,
hat durch Zufall jemand das Hope Werkzeug für die Bremskolbendeckel (Hersteller-Artnr. HTTCTC) für die M4 Deckel rumliegen?
Und noch ne andere Frage hat jemand Lust ne Schwarze Tech M4 evo gegen eine schwarze Tech V4 evo für vorne zu tauschen?


----------



## Brainman (6. September 2013)

V4 Vented Scheiben.


----------



## Fearrider (6. September 2013)

Sehr geil!! ;-)


----------



## acid-driver (6. September 2013)

Gibts aber immernoch nicht in 180mm oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Und darauf organische Beläge, die Sinterbeläge fangen im heißen Zustand laut zu singen an......richtig laut


----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Haben Sinter beläge so an sich. Aber dafür haben sie mehr Power. Fahre jetzt auf dem Enduro die V4 mit Organischen belägen. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Ich fahre die V4 am Tandem. Das pfiff in steilen Abfahrten so laut, das ich Angst um die Nabe, den Aluspider und Speichen hatte. Eine Speiche hat es auch mit einem lauten Knall am VR in einer steilen Ashaltabfahrt, direkt am Gewindeansatz, zerrissen. (Eine von 36 )
Habe dann am HR mal Organische montiert (mehr hatte ich nicht mit)......und da war Ruhe. Die Bremsleistung reichte immer noch locker zum Blockieren des HR am Tandem.... das liegt so satt wie beim Solofahrer das VR auf der Straße.
Ich nehme nur noch Organische, leider nun immer schneller Neue.


----------



## Brainman (6. September 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Gibts aber immernoch nicht in 180mm oder?



Hab bis jetzt nur 203mm gefunden



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Und darauf organische Beläge, die Sinterbeläge fangen im heißen Zustand laut zu singen an......richtig laut



Ja, ich fahre lieber organische Beläge. Ich finde die Bremsleistung  nicht wirklich schlechter. Bei gesinterten stört mich die  Geräuschentwicklung auch wenn sie länger halten.

Ist aber glaube ich auch subjektiv. Einer mags so einer so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Vented Scheiben wird es auch nicht in 180mm geben. Die nachfrage ist nich gegeben wieso also herstellen?


----------



## Freefloh (6. September 2013)

Fahrt ihr alle die original Hope Beläge in euren Bremsen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Ich vorerst ja,  hatte noch keine Anderen in der Hand. Würde da aber auch mal vergleichen .....aber immer nur organisch.


----------



## Mirko29 (6. September 2013)

Ich auch. Original gesintert in der V2.


----------



## Brainman (6. September 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Vented Scheiben wird es auch nicht in 180mm geben. Die nachfrage ist nich gegeben wieso also herstellen?



Das denke ich auch. Auch bringt eine kleinere Scheibe, außer ein wenig Gewicht, ja keine Vorteile.
Und Hope bietet genug kleinere Alternativen an also wird es bei der V4 bei 203mm bleiben


----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Noch Größere denke ich nicht. Einige Onlinehändler haben noch dei 225mm Scheiben der Alten MONO 6 Bremse hergestellt werden die Scheiben aber nimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Mal allgemein....ich könnte mir vorstellen, das irgendwann auch zusätzlich an den rechten Holm der Gabel, noch eine Scheibe kommt mit gekoppelten Bremssätteln. Dafür aber die Scheiben vom Durchmesser kleiner.


----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Ist in meinen Augen Sinnfrei da es mehr Gewicht bringen würde als jetzt. Zudem teuer. Die Räder kommen ja zum Stillstand was will man da noch verbessern? Standfestigkeit gibt es einige Bremsen die absolut keine Probleme diesbezüglich machen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Ich dachte an ein symmetrisches Laufrad, eine gleichmäßige Belastung der Gabel....dadurch besseres Ansprechverhalten unter Last, Einfachscheiben....dadurch nur unwesentlich schwerer als innenbelüftet 
und leichtere Bremssättel. Nur mal so von mir gesponnen
Der Preis wär etwas höher....aber ich würde den dafür bezahlen.


----------



## StillPad (6. September 2013)

Solche Gabeln bzw. Bremsenkombi's gabs es schon vor Jahren.

Haben sich aber nicht durchgesetzt

So nun habe ich mal ne Frage.

Ich will mir nächsten Monat die neuen Tech 3 Hebel holen nur bin ich bei der Bremse selber unsicher.

Habe aktuell eine V2, hat die V4 mehr Power?
Fahre gerade die 203/183 Kombi und ich vermisse Hinten recht Bremsleistung ich meine man bekommt es zum blockieren aber ich brauche wesendlich mehr Kraft als mit den alten 203er Vented.
Habe das ganze damals gewechselt weil das klingeln mich so genervt hat.
Mit 183 war endlich Ruhe.

Wie sieht es mit den Schleifen aus? Habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit der M6 gemacht die ich ums verrecken nicht schleiffrei bekommen habe 

War auch am überlegen zur E4 (Ex M4) zu wechseln, da sie ausreichen könnte. Aber ich bin nicht der Leichteste


----------



## Mirko29 (6. September 2013)

Ich hab auch die V2. Beide in 203, aber vorne vented und hinten floating. Bei mir klingelts vorne nur ganz leicht und hinten garnicht. Hast du denn hinten 203 floating auch probiert, oder bist du direkt auf die kleinere gegangen?


----------



## StillPad (7. September 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die V2. Beide in 203, aber vorne vented und hinten floating. Bei mir klingelts vorne nur ganz leicht und hinten garnicht. Hast du denn hinten 203 floating auch probiert, oder bist du direkt auf die kleinere gegangen?



Direkt auf die kleinere.
Vorne hat es nie geklingelt


----------



## Carcass (7. September 2013)

Hatte die V2 war auch zufrieden aber nun hab ich V4 an beiden Bikes. Werde mir aber auhc den neuen Hebel kaufen. Habe auf der Eurobike mit den Jungs von Hope gesprochen und es ist was ich mir schon gedacht habe. Der Techhebel macht einfahc probleme beim entlüften so das viele kein richtigen Druckpunkt bekommen. War bei meiner hinteren V2 so. Mein Kumpel hingegen hat noch die Moto Hebel und da gabs nie probleme damit. Der neue Hebel ist was das entlüften angeht besser und der Hebel wurde etwas verbessert besonders für leute mit kleinen Händen.


----------



## StillPad (8. September 2013)

Ja wie ich schon seit Jahren schreibe das entlüften ist ätzend.

Aber kannst du mir was zur Bremskraft und den Schleifen sagen?

Ich würde ja bei der V2 bleiben wenn es nicht billiger wäre die Hebel mit einer kompletten  Bremse zukaufen als einzeln


----------



## acid-driver (8. September 2013)

Wie soll das denn bei den neuen Hebeln besser werden? Die Ausgleichsbehälter sind doch angewinkelt bzw nicht parallel zum Boden oder?
Müsste man doch immer abbauen?

Ich habe meine Tech-Hebel immer gut entlüftet bekommen...


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. September 2013)

Wieso abbauen? Schrauben etwas lösen und den Griff einfach etwas nach oben drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (9. September 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ja wie ich schon seit Jahren schreibe das entlüften ist ätzend.
> 
> Aber kannst du mir was zur Bremskraft und den Schleifen sagen?
> 
> Ich würde ja bei der V2 bleiben wenn es nicht billiger wäre die Hebel mit einer kompletten  Bremse zukaufen als einzeln



Was der Hebel kostet ist bisher nicht bekannt. Aber es wird ihn auf jeden fall zum nachrüsten geben. Ich schätze aber mal 90 Euro oder etwas mehr wird er kosten. Kann auch sein das ich total danaben Liege aber das wäre jetzt meine vermutung.


----------



## StillPad (9. September 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Was der Hebel kostet ist bisher nicht bekannt. Aber es wird ihn auf jeden fall zum nachrüsten geben. Ich schätze aber mal 90 Euro oder etwas mehr wird er kosten. Kann auch sein das ich total danaben Liege aber das wäre jetzt meine vermutung.




Nun Jahre lange Erfahrungen sagen das er ca. das selbe kostet wie der Alte.
Das heißt dann 120-150 pro Hebel.

Wenn der Hebel an eine X2 auch kommen sollte kannste dir da ne komplette Bremsen holen zu den Preis.

Aber nun sag doch mal was zur Bremsleistung


----------



## Carcass (9. September 2013)

Bremsleistung finde ich besser als von der V2. Mit Sinterbelägen sehr bissig. Auf meinem Enduro fahre ich die V4 mit Organic Dosierung ist da etwas besser. Bissig ist sie da auch noch genug.


----------



## acid-driver (9. September 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Wieso abbauen? Schrauben etwas lösen und den Griff einfach etwas nach oben drehen.



Genau, so gehts bei den Tech2 Hebeln. 
Wenn ich das bei den Tech3 Hebeln machen würde, würde doch der AGB-Abschluss nicht parallel zum Boden sein oder?
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich mich verguckt habe. Bei meiner Mono Mini kann man auch super entlüften...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Genau, so gehts bei den Tech2 Hebeln.
> Wenn ich das bei den Tech3 Hebeln machen würde, würde doch der AGB-Abschluss nicht parallel zum Boden sein oder?
> Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich mich verguckt habe. Bei meiner Mono Mini kann man auch super entlüften...


 
Ich als V4 Neuling hatte auch leichte Probleme beim Entlüften der HR-Bremse (~ 2m Leitung ) , aber nach ein paar Versuchen hat es gut geklappt.
Was mich am Alten Hebel stört, ist der scharfkanntige, messerartige Abschluss des Bremshebels am Ende.....den möchte ich mir nicht in den Körper rammen wollen.


----------



## StillPad (9. September 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Bremsleistung finde ich besser als von der V2. Mit Sinterbelägen sehr bissig. Auf meinem Enduro fahre ich die V4 mit Organic Dosierung ist da etwas besser. Bissig ist sie da auch noch genug.



Und irgendwelche Probleme mit Schleifen?

Bin halt am überlegen was besser wäre.
V2 behalten und Hebeltauschen

Oder komplett zu V4 wechseln (teuer) dann müssten auch noch neue Scheiben und Shifterhalter her.


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2013)

Verakuf die alte, für Hopes kriegt man immer noch was.

Ab wann kommt die V4 mit den neuen Hebeln ?


----------



## StillPad (9. September 2013)

Soll ab Oktober lieferbar sein.

Und ja ich bin am überlegen meine V2 zu verkaufen.
Ändert aber trotzdem nix daran das ein komplett Umstieg teurer wird als nur neue Bremshebel.


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Bin ja auch grad dabei mein V4 zu befüllen/entlüften.

Wenn man Hope nicht kennt, wirkt es anfangs etwas komplex, im Endeffekt ist es aber gar nicht so schlimm, und geht nach 2-4 Versuchen gut von der Hand.
Knackig ist die schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

Gibt es einen Trick? 

Beim kürzen der Stahlflexleitung im befüllten Zustand ist etwas Dot zwischen Außenhülle (farblos) und Metallstrumpf gekrochen. Nun sieht es nach einiger Zeit die ersten 5-10cm recht trüb aus im ansonst klarem Schlauch.

Kann man das nur durch entleeren der Leitung vermeiden?


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Hatte ich auch, ist aber nun Verschwunden, nee eigentlich gibts da keinen besonderen Trick habs halt wie hier gemacht.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/67522059"]How to bleed a break[/ame]

Aber hinten hab ich auch noch nich ganz das gewünschte Ergebniss erzielt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

Bis auf die Position wo der Hebel mit senkrechten Ausgleichsbehälter betätigt wird und danach nochmal befüllt wird, mache ich es auch so. Lustig war auch das trocknen des Entlüftungsstutzen mit einer Papierspitze.

Eine Weile musste ich auch probieren bis ich den Sicherungssplint ordentlich und leicht an u. ab bekommen habe....beim ersten Versuch habe ich das Teil mit einer Zange verbogen


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Der splin t sieht wirklich kompliziert aus aber is auch so geil einfach


----------



## Brainman (11. September 2013)

V4 Sättel 





Goodrige Leitungen


----------



## StillPad (11. September 2013)

Fehlen nur noch Beläge und Hebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefloh (11. September 2013)

Achja, 
ein V4 Sattel  kommt bei mir auch bald .
 @_Brainman_ du hast eine PN


----------



## Brainman (11. September 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch Beläge und Hebel


Beläge sind dabei und Hebel habe ich jede Menge hier.
Und die paar Wochen bis die Tech3 da sind tuns auch noch die alten.


----------



## kephren23 (12. September 2013)

Die Kolbendeckel sehen blau aus!?


----------



## Brainman (12. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Die Kolbendeckel sehen blau aus!?



Liegt nur an meiner billig Kamera  die sind schön schwarz


----------



## simdiem (12. September 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob die neuen Tech3 Bremshebel mit der V4 ausgeliefert werden, oder ob man die extra bestellen muss?

Vielen Dank. 

Und eine Frage noch. Kann jemand kurz zusammenfassend sagen, welche Bremsscheibenmodelle von Hope mit der V4 gefahren werden können?


----------



## Mirko29 (12. September 2013)

Zu den Scheiben: es sollten alle floating und die vented fahrbar sein.

Hope wird sicher umstellen sobald die neuen Hebel verfügbar sind.


----------



## Runterfahrer (13. September 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, ob die neuen Tech3 Bremshebel mit der V4 ausgeliefert werden, oder ob man die extra bestellen muss?
> 
> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Und eine Frage noch. Kann jemand kurz zusammenfassend sagen, welche Bremsscheibenmodelle von Hope mit der V4 gefahren werden können?




Die V4 wird wie die E4 und die X2 ab Anfang Oktober mit dem Tech 3 Hebel ausgeliefert.
Race X2 und Race M4 weiter mit dem "Mini" Hebel.
Mit der V4 können die normalen Stahlscheiben, die Floating Scheiben und optional vented (nur 203mm) Scheiben in den Größen 203mm und 183mm gefahren werden.
Der Minihebel eignet sich nicht für die V4.


----------



## simdiem (13. September 2013)

Vielen Dank @Runterfahrer und @Mirko29

Kann man an einer V4 auch die V2 Scheiben fahren oder ist dies nicht möglich?

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Mirko29 (13. September 2013)

Kann man sicher, aber der Reibring ist viel breiter. Das sieht aber nur doof aus und sollte der Bremse egal sein


----------



## Brainman (13. September 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die V4 wird wie die E4 und die X2 ab Anfang Oktober mit dem Tech 3 Hebel ausgeliefert.
> Race X2 und Race M4 weiter mit dem "Mini" Hebel.
> Mit der V4 können die normalen Stahlscheiben, die Floating Scheiben und optional vented (nur 203mm) Scheiben in den Größen 203mm und 183mm gefahren werden.
> Der Minihebel eignet sich nicht für die V4.



Rein Interesse halber.
Warum eignet sich der "Race" Hebel nicht für die V4 Sättel ?
Die M4 z.B. wird sowohl mit Tech als auch mit Race Hebel ausgeliefert.
Der selbe Tech Hebel bedient die V4.
Warum kann der Race Hebel das nicht ?
Oder funktioniert die M4 mit dem Tech Hebel besser als mit dem Race Hebel ? (wegen anderem Geberkolben z.B.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefloh (13. September 2013)

Hi, 
bringen die Stahlflexleitungen eigentlich soviel, dass sie den 90 die sie kosten gerecht werden?

VG


----------



## Runterfahrer (13. September 2013)

Die V2 Scheiben passen schon an die V4, wäre aber Unsinn.

Meiner Meinung nach bringen Stahlflexleitungen nix.

Der Race Hebel baut für die V4 wohl nicht genug Druck auf. Gehen würde es wohl. Aber die Funktion wäre schlecht.


----------



## simdiem (13. September 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die V2 Scheiben passen schon an die V4, wäre aber Unsinn.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach bringen Stahlflexleitungen nix.
> 
> Der Race Hebel baut für die V4 wohl nicht genug Druck auf. Gehen würde es wohl. Aber die Funktion wäre schlecht.



An meinem jetzigen Bike fahre ich die V2. Ich meine sogar deine alte  . Der Park LRS von meinem aktuellen Bike soll in Zukunft an meinem neuen als Schlamm LRS dienen. Da dieser aber nicht allzu häufig zum Einsatz kommen soll, habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich die Scheiben auch für die V4 verwenden kann. So müsste ich mir kein neues Paar Scheiben extra kaufen. 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Mirko29 (13. September 2013)

Bist du denn so unzufrieden mit der V2, das sie einer V4 weichen muss? Und ist die V4 wirklich soviel stärker, das sich ein umsteigen lohnt? Kommt dich sicher billiger wenn du für den neuen lrs ne vented und hinten ne floating für die V2 besorgst


----------



## Carcass (14. September 2013)

Das Problem ist wenn du die Vented nicht an beiden LRS benutzt musst du jedesmal die Kolben zurück drücken.
Scheiben von V2 gehn auch mit V4


----------



## mad1993max (15. September 2013)

Weiß wer was sich beim neuen Hebel geändert hat außer die Position des Behälters
Besonders würde mich interessieren ob sich der hebelweg bis die bremse endlich zu packt verkürzt hat weil mich das massive bei meiner v4 zurzeit stört 

Lg max


----------



## kephren23 (15. September 2013)

hier dann nochmal meine fertige V4.


----------



## Freefloh (15. September 2013)

verdammt edel


----------



## Runterfahrer (16. September 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Weiß wer was sich beim neuen Hebel geändert hat außer die Position des Behälters
> Besonders würde mich interessieren ob sich der hebelweg bis die bremse endlich zu packt verkürzt hat weil mich das massive bei meiner v4 zurzeit stört
> 
> Lg max



Die Bremskraft soll etwas höher ausfallen. 
Mehr kann zur Zeit auch nicht gesagt werden, der Hebel ist noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (16. September 2013)

Ich habe hier die offizille Presse Info von Robin



> Bremsen
> 
> Der neue Tech 3 Ausgleichsbehälter ersetzt gleich den Tech Evo Ausgleichsbehälter. Wir haben versucht, die Vorteile des Tech Evo Ausgleichbehälters weiter zu integrieren aber die Ergonomie und Integration am Lenker zu verbessern. Der Tech 3 funktioniert mit allen derzeitigen Bremszangen und ist 5% kräftiger als der Tech Evo Hebel.
> 
> ...




Wenn ich das so lese wurde der Leerweg wohl nun beseitigt.


----------



## Runterfahrer (16. September 2013)

Diese Infos aus der Mitteilung müßen sich erst mal in der Praxis beweisen. 
Das der Hebel filigraner geworden ist, finde ich gut.


----------



## StillPad (16. September 2013)

Ich finde die % an mehr Bremskraft immer lustig 

Von mein Moto auf Tech = 15% mehr
Von Tech auf Tech Evo = 15% mehr
Tech Evo auf Tech 3 = 5% mehr

Macht schon 35% mehr gegenüber den Motos 
Bald muss ich gar nicht mehr drücken sondern nur noch dran denken zu bremsen


----------



## alb (16. September 2013)

Moin!

Macht schon 35% mehr gegenüber den Motos -> Deine Rechnung stimmt nicht.

Davon mal abgesehen hast du schon recht. Interessanter wäre jetzt noch ein Gewicht zu dem neuen Hebel. Und ob man jetzt Race / Tech3-Hebel zu ähnlich zueinander gestaltet hat. Der Vorteil vom Racehebel war für mich bisher die filigrane Optik, nur eine Öffnung zum Befüllen und das Gewicht.
Soll der Race-Hebel in absehbarer Zeit auch überholt werden?
Gruß!


----------



## Freefloh (16. September 2013)

@_alb_ jepp sind 38,86% mehr Bremsleistung. Für den Reibwiederstand und die technischen Staukanten im System hat er die 3,86% vernachlässigt.


----------



## simdiem (16. September 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Bist du denn so unzufrieden mit der V2, das sie einer V4 weichen muss? Und ist die V4 wirklich soviel stärker, das sich ein umsteigen lohnt? Kommt dich sicher billiger wenn du für den neuen lrs ne vented und hinten ne floating für die V2 besorgst



Na ich hoffe schon, dass die V4 mehr Bremskraft hat und ein wenig bissiger ist. Besonders am Vorderrad vermisse ich ein wenig mehr Bremskraft.

Ne Vented würde da auch nicht helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (16. September 2013)

Vented ändert nichts an der Bremskraft das ist richtig. Ich finde jedenfalls die V4 Bissiger und mehr Power.


----------



## StillPad (16. September 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> @_alb_ jepp sind 38,86% mehr Bremsleistung. Für den Reibwiederstand und die technischen Staukanten im System hat er die 3,86% vernachlässigt.



Genau das sind "Praktiker" Berechnungen 

Ne schon gut ihr habt ja recht ist mir eben auch aufgefallen.

Auf jedenfall wäre es nun interessant ein direkten Vergleich zu haben.

Ich meinte damals als die Hebel kamm hat man immer nur gehört: "Ich merke nix von mehr Bremsleistung" bzw. weniger Handkraft gebrauch.

Das selbe wie Simdiem würde ich mir auch erhoffen.

Ich meine die verzögert ohne Probleme aber es wirkt mehr als ob da ein ABS eingreifen würde.
Wenn ich höre das einige mit 1 Finger ein Stoppie machen, frage ich mich ob ich zur schwach bin oder meine Bremse kaputt?
Oder aber sie wiegen nur 40-50kg.


Wie sieht das eigendlich mit den Bremsbelägen aus?
Gibt es für die V4 schon Fremdhersteller?
Bin wegen der Bremsbelagversorgung schon am überlegen auf die E4 umzusteigen.


----------



## Mirko29 (16. September 2013)

Hmm... ich hab ja jetzt den Vergleich nicht, aber meine V2 ist ziemlich stark. Ich brauch allerdings auch die Dosierbarkeit und hab die Bremse auch nicht so knackig wie es geht eingestellt. Ich neige zum überbremsen und somit macht mich die Bremse so schneller  Aber trotzdem kann sie meine 85kg + 17,3kg Bike locker stoppen.

Das die vented die Bremskraft nicht erhöht, ist klar, aber das + bei der Fadingresistenz ist deutlich spürbar


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2013)

Die V2 hat meine 120kg Systemgewicht auch immer gestoppt, aber nicht wirklich entspannt.
Das haben ja die Prüfstandsmessungen auch immer bestätigt.
Da erhoffe ich mir von der V4 doch mehr.


----------



## Mirko29 (16. September 2013)

Ich bestreite ja garnicht das sie mehr Power hat. Ich hab mich nur gefragt ob dieses "Mehr an Power" den hohen Preis einer Neuanschaffung rechtfertigt. Natürlich ist eine Hopebremse recht wertbeständig, aber kriegt man auch wirklich genug für die alte damit die Differenz nicht zu groß ist? Ich meine nur das mir persönlich 5% mehr Power keine 150 Euro wert wären. Das sind natürlich nur hypothetische Zahlen...


----------



## StillPad (17. September 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die V2 hat meine 120kg Systemgewicht auch immer gestoppt, aber nicht wirklich entspannt.
> Das haben ja die Prüfstandsmessungen auch immer bestätigt.
> Da erhoffe ich mir von der V4 doch mehr.



Welche Bremse hast du denn jetzt?
Hast du zufällig ein Link zu der Messung?


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2013)

Ich hatte die alte V2 mit den alten Hebeln und dann die mit den neueren Tech Hebeln.

Es gab doch mal in der Bike-Bravo und noch irgendwo anders Messungen zur V2.
Die Tests dazu waren ja immer durchweg positiv, aber ich hätte sie immer gerne noch einen Ticken kräftiger gehabt.


----------



## StillPad (17. September 2013)

Ok das hatte ich auch, fand sogar das die mit den Tech Hebeln an Bremskraft verloren hat.

Liegt aber wohl am recht kleinen Tech Hebel für so große Hände wie ich habe is der nicht so der Knaller.

Aber ich wäre beim neuen Hebel schon zufrieden wenn nicht immer wieder Dot auf den Schalthebeln wäre.

Is zwar immer nur 1 Tropfen nache Wochen aber nerven tut doch.

Hast du denn jetzt die V4 dran oder willst du die holen?


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2013)

Wenn die neuen Hebel dran sind, schaue ich mir sie an.


----------



## Whitey (17. September 2013)

Ich bin die Saison die V4 gefahren ... top Bremse. Die Modulation ist der Hammer, der Druckpunkt ist wie angeschweißt und wandert null ... Bremskraft ist sehr hoch, konstant, selbst wenn die Bremse echt heiss ist braucht es nur minimal höhere Handkräfte. 

Einziges Manko: ich musste knapp 1000 HM am Stück mittels Schleifbremsung abfahren, sehr verblockt, technisch, da taten mir dann doch die Hände weh und die Bremskraft war gen Ende stark reduziert, respektive die Kraft in den Händen war weg ... ist aber eine Extremsituation. Sonst tadellos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

Whitey schrieb:


> Ich bin die Saison die V4 gefahren ... top Bremse. Die Modulation ist der Hammer, der Druckpunkt ist wie angeschweißt und wandert null ... Bremskraft ist sehr hoch, konstant, selbst wenn die Bremse echt heiss ist braucht es nur minimal höhere Handkräfte.
> 
> Einziges Manko: ich musste knapp 1000 HM am Stück mittels Schleifbremsung abfahren, sehr verblockt, technisch, da taten mir dann doch die Hände weh und die Bremskraft war gen Ende stark reduziert, respektive die Kraft in den Händen war weg ... ist aber eine Extremsituation. Sonst tadellos.


So ging es mir auch, aber mit dem Tandem.......zum Glück geh ich auch Klettern......sonst hätten das meine Hände nicht ausgehalten


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2013)

1000hm Schleifen...da sollte man der Bremse auch mal Ruhe gönnen.


----------



## Carcass (17. September 2013)

Ich wollt schon sagen bei 1000hm Schleifen kann ja keine Bremse mal etwas Abkühlen. 
Nebenbei für die Eurobike hat HOPE eine kleine Zeitung gedruckt darin ist auch ein artikel von einer Motorrad Fahrerin der Moto3 Rennserie die an ihrer Maschine am Hinterrad die V4 mit Innenbelüfteter Scheibe fährt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

Ohne Pause habe ich das den Bremsen zu Liebe auch nicht durchgezogen.
Ob bei Hope auch mal Beläge mit Edelstahlkörper kommen?...da würden ev. die Sättel auch nicht so heiß werden.


----------



## ore-mountain (17. September 2013)

1000 hm ohne Pause ... da ist bei ner Avid der Druckpunkt längst im Nirvana und muss nach der Abfahrt entlüftet werden ...
Die V4 muss nur kurz abkühlen und funzt weiter wie ne Eins


----------



## simdiem (17. September 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Vented ändert nichts an der Bremskraft das ist richtig. Ich finde jedenfalls die V4 Bissiger und mehr Power.


Das hört sich doch genau nach dem an was ich suche 


StillPad schrieb:


> Das selbe wie Simdiem würde ich mir auch erhoffen.
> 
> Ich meine die verzögert ohne Probleme aber es wirkt mehr als ob da ein ABS eingreifen würde.
> Wenn ich höre das einige mit 1 Finger ein Stoppie machen, frage ich mich ob ich zur schwach bin oder meine Bremse kaputt?
> Oder aber sie wiegen nur 40-50kg.



Also ich kann mit meiner V2 immer Stoppies machen. Aber das ist sicherlich auch eine Frage, wie man den Stoppie macht ^^. Ich wiege fahrfertig 70kg plus 17,2 kg Bike. 

Also ich hatte in Saalbach keine Fadingprobleme in der Hinsicht, dass ich die Bremskraft verloren habe. Und ich bremse immer nur mit einem Finger. Das einzige was mich genervt hat, dass an der hinteren Bremse der Druckpunkt vom Lenker weggewandert ist, sobald sie warm wurde. Selbst ein Entlüften hatte keine Besserung gebracht. 
Im Gegensatz dazu hatte ich an der Vorderbremse keinerlei Probleme!!

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Carcass (18. September 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch genau nach dem an was ich suche
> 
> 
> Also ich kann mit meiner V2 immer Stoppies machen. Aber das ist sicherlich auch eine Frage, wie man den Stoppie macht ^^. Ich wiege fahrfertig 70kg plus 17,2 kg Bike.
> ...



Ich würde an deiner stelle warten bis der neue Techhebel da ist (sollte mitte Ende Oktober Lieferbar sein laut Hope)
Hope selbst hat mir gesagt das es oft Probleme gab mit dem Tech hebel das man einfach nicht die Komplette Luft rausbekommt. Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit der V2 mit dem Wandernden Druckpunkt. Ich bring allerdings Fahrfertig 108 kg


----------



## Mirko29 (18. September 2013)

Den wandernden Druckpunkt hatte ich dieses Jahr in Winterberg auch. Auch nur hinten. Vorne fahre ich vented und hab kein Problem gehabt, wobei ich hinten zwar einen leicht verschobenen Druckpunkt, aber keinerlei Bremskraftverlust hatte... Vielleicht wird dann nächstes Jahr hinten die floating durch ne vented ersetzt und dann sollte es auch gut sein.

1-Finger Stoppie ist auch bei mir kein Problem...


----------



## Carcass (18. September 2013)

Hat nichts mit der Scheibe zu tun der Wandernde Druckpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (18. September 2013)

Woran liegts dann?


----------



## Carcass (18. September 2013)

Meiner meinung nach daran das nicht die Komplette luft aus dem System ist. Ich hatte es auchmal versucht mit der Vented. 
Bei mir hats jedenfalls nicht Funktioniert. Mein kumpel hat noch die Moto V2 bei dem ist alles gut. Ich denke es liegt am Hebel.


----------



## Mirko29 (18. September 2013)

Hmmm... Aber sollte die Bremskraft nicht auch flöten gehen wenn Luft im System ist?


----------



## Carcass (18. September 2013)

Nicht unbedingt du hast immer etwas "rest luft" im Ausgleichsbehälter. Du bekommst nie alles raus und es sollte auch nciht randvoll sein. Wenn du Entlüftest und die Kolben vor dem wieder auffüllen nicht zurückdrückst kann es passieren das es bei Warmen Temperaturen dazu kommt das deine Bremse zugeht. War bei einem Kollegen.


----------



## StillPad (18. September 2013)

Toll ihr habts geschafft nun will ich doch die V4


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

Die Anleitung zum Entlüften


kephren23 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, ist aber nun Verschwunden, nee eigentlich gibts da keinen besonderen Trick habs halt wie hier gemacht.
> 
> How to bleed a break
> 
> Aber hinten hab ich auch noch nich ganz das gewünschte Ergebniss erzielt.


 


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bis auf die Position wo der Hebel mit senkrechten Ausgleichsbehälter betätigt wird und danach nochmal befüllt wird, mache ich es auch so. Lustig war auch das trocknen des Entlüftungsstutzen mit einer Papierspitze.
> 
> Eine Weile musste ich auch probieren bis ich den Sicherungssplint ordentlich und leicht an u. ab bekommen habe....beim ersten Versuch habe ich das Teil mit einer Zange verbogen


 



Carcass schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt du hast immer etwas "rest luft" im Ausgleichsbehälter. Du bekommst nie alles raus und es sollte auch nciht randvoll sein. Wenn du Entlüftest und die Kolben vor dem wieder auffüllen nicht zurückdrückst kann es passieren das es bei Warmen Temperaturen dazu kommt das deine Bremse zugeht. War bei einem Kollegen.


 
Nach einigen Versuchen hat es geklappt....am Tandem mit sehr langer Leitung.....ich drücke jede Menge neues, blasenfreies DOT komplett durch das System, dabei wird noch die möglichst senkrechte Leitung abgeklopft damit keine Bläschen in der Leitung hängen.
Ich hatte aber noch nicht gewusst, das der Hebel auch mal nach Unten zeigen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (20. September 2013)

hab noch die hier, bald gibts ja nur noch schwarz


----------



## StillPad (20. September 2013)

Warum hasten du da grüne Speichen drin?


----------



## acid-driver (20. September 2013)

Weil ers kann? 

Wahrscheinlich weil dort das Ventilloch sitzt.


----------



## StillPad (20. September 2013)

Oha wieder ein Trend der sich hoffendlich nich durchsetzt


----------



## kephren23 (20. September 2013)

wasn so schlimm an zwei grünen Speichen?
Und den Trend gibts doch schon lange.

Außerdem sieht es geil aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2013)

Ich finde es auch geil, würde mich aber nicht mehr damit in den Schlamm trauen.
Gibt es zu den beiden Bikes auch passende Klamotten zu?....damit Alles perfekt ist.


----------



## kephren23 (20. September 2013)

Ach Schlamm ist auch nur Dreck den man abwaschen kann, klar anfangs ist die Hemschwelle etwas hoch, aber ist ja bei jedem neuen Teil so.

Klamotten müssten wir uns wohl machen lassen, mal sehen


----------



## Mirko29 (20. September 2013)

Sieht wirklich sehr geil aus  Aber der Spacerturm ist nicht so hübsch, auch wenn die Spacer passend eloxiert sind ^^


----------



## StillPad (20. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wasn so schlimm an zwei grünen Speichen?
> Und den Trend gibts doch schon lange.
> 
> Außerdem sieht es geil aus.



Naja ich finde das es absolut nicht zum Farb Schema des Laufradsatzes passt.

Wenn mehr Speichern grün wären ok, aber so gefällt mir das gar nicht.

Ich meine ein Laufrad ist ja nun nicht so groß das man das Ventil lange suchen müsste


----------



## kephren23 (20. September 2013)

Der turm bleibt doch nich. War die erste Runde im wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (20. September 2013)

Dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## OliDuro (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
bin gerade etwas ratlos...
Habe mir im September einen neuen Satz Tech evo V4 stealth gekauft, von dem die hintere Bremse stark undicht war - so stark, dass Bremsflüssigkeit auf Nabe und Reifen getropft ist.
Ich dachte, das kann ja eigentlich bei solch einem Produkt nicht sein, hab erstmal alles gründlich sauber gemacht, mehrmals die Kolben rein und raus bewegt und auch mal die Bremse ein paar Stunden unter Druck gesetzt (alte Bremsscheibe eingeklemmt bei ausgebautem Hinterrad). Alles dicht!
Jetzt hat das Rad wieder ein paar Tage gestanden und es ist wieder ein Tropfen am Bremssattel gewesen.
Hat das schonmal jemand anderes erlebt? 
Werde morgen mal den Händler kontaktieren, hoffe, er will die Bremse nicht nach UK schicken...
Müssen zum Dichtungstausch eigentlich die Borecaps raus oder passen die Kolben durch den Spalt, in dem sonst Beläge und Scheibe Platz finden?


----------



## Carcass (5. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab mal ne M4 mit nem Kumpel zusammen zerlegt und wir haben die Bore Caps nicht rausgedreht und uns ist ausversehn ein Bremskolben rausgefallen mussten ihn dann auch tauschen.
Ich denke also das es bei der V4 nicht viel ander sein wird. Vorallem ist da ja mehr platz da die V4 auch für Vented schieben gebaut ist.
Was dein Problem angeht sowas ahb ich biosher noch nicht gehört. Wie lang hast du den die Bremse exakt? Ich würde mal mit deinem Händler sprechen und die Bremse komplett tauschen lassen. 
Alternativ schreib eine email an [email protected] er kann sehr gut Deutsch und ich denke er kann dir sicherlich behilflich sein.


----------



## Brainman (5. Oktober 2013)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin gerade etwas ratlos...
> Habe mir im September einen neuen Satz Tech evo V4 stealth gekauft, von dem die hintere Bremse stark undicht war - so stark, dass Bremsflüssigkeit auf Nabe und Reifen getropft ist.
> Ich dachte, das kann ja eigentlich bei solch einem Produkt nicht sein, hab erstmal alles gründlich sauber gemacht, mehrmals die Kolben rein und raus bewegt und auch mal die Bremse ein paar Stunden unter Druck gesetzt (alte Bremsscheibe eingeklemmt bei ausgebautem Hinterrad). Alles dicht!
> ...



Hast du denn rausgerfunden wo sie undicht ist ?
Schau erstmal nach Anschluß und Entlüftungsnippel bevor du an die Kolben gehst.
Ansonsten sollte das ja auf jedenfall was für die Garantie sein.
Wenn du es trotzdem selber machen willst, kauf dir auf jedenfall das Borecap Tool (HTTCTC Mono M4 large) kostet 7,50 .
Wozu gibt es die den auch sonst (ich meine die Borecaps) ?

Viel Glück


----------



## Muckal (5. Oktober 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es die den auch sonst (ich meine die Borecaps) ?
> 
> Viel Glück



Die gibt´s, damit man den Bremssattel überhaupt fräsen kann. Bzw. damit man die dafür nötigen Löcher wieder verschließen kann. Ich würde die Kolben nicht da durch friemeln wollen...


----------



## OliDuro (5. Oktober 2013)

Also die Bremse ist am großen Kolben gegenüber der Borecap undicht und ist vom 19.09.13
Werde nachher mal den Händler anrufen, wenn er ausgeschlafen hat...


----------



## Brainman (5. Oktober 2013)

Muckal schrieb:


> Die gibt´s, damit man den Bremssattel überhaupt fräsen kann. Bzw. damit man die dafür nötigen Löcher wieder verschließen kann. Ich würde die Kolben nicht da durch friemeln wollen...




Aber das reinigen und Dichtungen einsetzen ist mit offenen Borecaps wesentlich angenehmer bzw. einfacher.
Aber warum einfach wenn es auch umständlich geht


----------



## StillPad (5. Oktober 2013)

Nun ich bin mir bei den neuen Bremssättel jetzt nicht sicher aber sind nicht inzwischen alle Bore Caps so das man die nur nach innen raus bekommt?


----------



## kephren23 (5. Oktober 2013)

du meinst die Kolben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Oktober 2013)

Heute sind die ersten gekommen.
Hab gleich mal eine Tech 3 V4 für hinten auf die Waage geworfen.


----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

Schwerer geworden, oder?!


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Oktober 2013)

Weiß ich nicht.
Aber die alten Matchmaker passen in der Tat nicht mehr. Sehr blöd.


----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

Jo meine hinten wiegt 323g!


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. Oktober 2013)

Moment, du hast ja auch alles deeloxed


----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

Gewogen hab ich vorher  und ich habe nicht alles deeloxed!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht.
> Aber die alten Matchmaker passen in der Tat nicht mehr. Sehr blöd.



Tja also hatte Robin doch recht 

Kannst du mal Detailaufnahmen machen wie das mit den I-Spec funktionieren soll?

Vielleicht kann man da ja was basteln. Es gibt offiziell kein 9 fach Shifter mit I-Spec

SRam is ja auch seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr Shimano kompatibel


----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich könnte mal testen ob der ispec an dem 9 fach XTR passt, aber denke das es da keine Probs gibt, die Schelle schaut identisch aus, wenn de eine brauchst melden!


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2013)

Wie meinsten das ?


----------



## kephren23 (10. Oktober 2013)

Na ob die ispec-schelle an den 9fach shifter passt. Gibts ja einzeln zu kaufen, also könnte man ja theoretisch die 9fach shifter auf ispec umrüsten.
Und Hab hier nen satz rumliegen den ich nich brauche.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2013)

Da wird schon ein passender Matchmaker kommen, kostet ja nicht die Welt bei Hope.


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da wird schon ein passender Matchmaker kommen, kostet ja nicht die Welt bei Hope.



Also nachdem was Robin mir vor 2-3 Wochen geschrieben hat wird es nur Shimano I-Spec und eine andere Klemme für SRAM geben.

Weitere Klemmen sind nicht geplant, ich habe aber angefragt ob die nicht doch noch für Shimano 9fach Hebel solch eine Klemme bringen wollen.

Aber darauf noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Na ob die ispec-schelle an den 9fach shifter passt. Gibts ja einzeln zu kaufen, also könnte man ja theoretisch die 9fach shifter auf ispec umrüsten.
> Und Hab hier nen satz rumliegen den ich nich brauche.



Ich habe da nur Umrüstkits für 10fach Shifter gefunden.

Und die sind nicht nur dreist teuer sondern passen auch nicht


----------



## Ebn71 (10. Oktober 2013)

hoi habe eine Frage:
Muss ich zum Montieren einer Hope Bremse hinten (203 er Hope Scheibe) unbedingt einen Hope Adapter nehmen (wegen einer genauen Position etc..) oder kann ich da auch Adapter von Shimano etc nehmen?


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2013)

Kannst auch andere Adapter nehmen.

Aber Hope sind die schönsten und sie waren mal die Leichtesten.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2013)

Die leichtesten sind wohl die Fomulas, sind aber sauteuer genau wie diese neuen von Trickstuff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (10. Oktober 2013)

Ebn71 schrieb:


> hoi habe eine Frage:
> Muss ich zum Montieren einer Hope Bremse hinten (203 er Hope Scheibe) unbedingt einen Hope Adapter nehmen (wegen einer genauen Position etc..) oder kann ich da auch Adapter von Shimano etc nehmen?



Kannst nehmen was passt
Wobei die Hope Adapter optisch schon ganz gut dazu passen.
Die "North Shore Billet" find ich ganz gut. Sind aber auch nicht billig.
http://northshorebillet.com/product-category/disk-brake-adapters/


----------



## Ebn71 (10. Oktober 2013)

.....danke schonmal für die Antworten. Ich werde mir schon die Hope Adapter holen aber die muss ich erst bestellen und ich will die Bremse asap montieren ;-)
Wie ist das mit Bremsscheiben, ist da die Nutzung der Hope Scheiben ein Muss oder sind die Bremsen zu anderen Scheiben "wirklich" kompatibel?
Hab grad noch ne Formula drauf mit dem zugehörigem Adapter..........


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenn die Höhe des Reibrings deiner Scheibe paßt, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zumindest bei der 180er Scheibe zb ein magura-Adapter nicht passt. 
Wenn du einen hast, guck doch einfach, ob er passt


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2013)

Hope hat ja auch 183mm 

Pack ne U-Scheibe drunter und es passt


----------



## acid-driver (10. Oktober 2013)

Hope hat auch 180er Scheiben


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2013)

Die sind aber uralt 2004 oder so das müssen ja noch die Runden sein.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube, da vertust du dich. Meine ist eine aktuelle Saw-Floating. Gibts auch zb bei bike-components zu kaufen.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Oktober 2013)

Jo gibt beide, ich hab 183er verbaut, ging hinten nur mit u-scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (10. Oktober 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da vertust du dich. Meine ist eine aktuelle Saw-Floating. Gibts auch zb bei bike-components zu kaufen.



Jap, fahr ich auch. Mono Mini/M4 180mm Floating SAW. Gibt es u.a. auch bei CRC, HiBike und UK Bike Store


----------



## RedSKull (14. Oktober 2013)

Ebn71 schrieb:


> hoi habe eine Frage:
> Muss ich zum Montieren einer Hope Bremse hinten (203 er Hope Scheibe) unbedingt einen Hope Adapter nehmen (wegen einer genauen Position etc..) oder kann ich da auch Adapter von Shimano etc nehmen?



Manche Adapter passen auch einfach nicht mit der 4-Kolben Bremse.
z.B. der billige Trickstuff Adapter PM160->PM203
Da passt oben kein Schraubenkopf mehr zwischen Bremse und Adapter. Zumindest kein Zylinderkopf, kein konischer und auch keine ULF.


----------



## simdiem (30. Oktober 2013)

Kurze Frage: 

Ist diese Bremsscheibe für die V4 geeignet?

http://www.wiggle.com/hope-floating-203mm-saw-rotor/

Danke für eure Antwort!!!

Gruß simon


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

jupp


----------



## GT512 (31. Oktober 2013)

Die sieht fast so aus wie die originale von Hope.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle ne originale Hope Scheibe nehmen, denn vom Preis nehmen sich die Scheiben ja nichts. 

Gruß

Edit:  ich seh grad ist ja ne Hope Scheibe


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

War ich grad geschockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT512 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hehehe war ich wohl etwas voreilig


----------



## Mirko29 (31. Oktober 2013)

Warum kaufst du die nicht bei Bike-components? Wozu im Ausland bestellen?


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hab meine auch bei wiggle gekauft, habe bei 4 scheiben und Pedalen ca. 38â¬ gespart!


----------



## StillPad (31. Oktober 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du die nicht bei Bike-components? Wozu im Ausland bestellen?




Da würde ich nicht mehr kaufen jedes mal wenn ich das was bestelle 4-6 Wochen warte Zeit bei Teilen die in 2-3 Tagen lieferbar sein sollen 

Ich warte nun schon wieder 5 Wochen auf ein paar Lampen


----------



## Brainman (31. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir haben Bestellungen bei Wiggel immer gut geklappt.

Teile die in England gefertigt wurden in England zu kaufen macht schon Sinn. Da kann man einiges Sparen.

Die v4 ist inzwischen montiert und Probegefahren.
Erster Eindruck:


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. Oktober 2013)

Was seh ich da gerade bei wiggle ?? Die neue Tech 3is billiger als die Aktuelle v4 mit flip flop ???


----------



## simdiem (31. Oktober 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du die nicht bei Bike-components? Wozu im Ausland bestellen?



Is billiger. Und 173 Euro für die schwarze V4 mit Tech3 Hebel finde ich jetzt nicht zu teuer  
Und eilig hab ichs nicht. Der Rahmen kommt sowieso erst im Januar ^^ 



@all Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## stein-bock (5. November 2013)

Kurze Frage:

Ich möchte an meinem LV 601 MK1 hinten die V4 mit 20? mm Scheibendurchmesser fahren. Ich denke mal der Adapter "C" passt, aber welchen Scheibendurchmesser brauch ich 

200 - 203 - 205 mm 

Wozu die unterschiedlichen Durchmesser


----------



## acid-driver (5. November 2013)

Haben die Litevilles nicht eine 7" PM aufnahme?

Dann bräuchtest du den "H" - Adapter. und eine 203mm Scheibe.


----------



## Brainman (5. November 2013)

stein-bock schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Ich möchte an meinem LV 601 MK1 hinten die V4 mit 20? mm Scheibendurchmesser fahren. Ich denke mal der Adapter "C" passt, aber welchen Scheibendurchmesser brauch ich
> 
> ...




Die V4 Vented Scheiben gibt es nur in 203mm.
Wenn du normale Scheiben fahren willst nimmst du endweder auch eine 203mm oder eine andere Größe mir anderem Adapter.

Verschiedene Maße weil verschiedene Bremsen mit unterschiedlichen Standarts. Die älteren "Mini" oder die "M6" hatte 185mm bzw. 205mm wärend die Mono M4 z.B. 180mm bzw. 200mm hatte und das bei IS Aufnahme.
Hope Bremsen gibr es inzwischen ja seit ca. 15 Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (5. November 2013)

Bei  Liteville kann ich auch nicht helfen.

Ich habe aber auch mal einen Frage.
Habe heute ne V4 bekommen und bin von den Belägen ein wenig überrascht.
Kann es sein das die V4 Beläge die selben sind wie die der M6?

Könnte das vielleicht mal einer checken?


----------



## acid-driver (5. November 2013)

M6 hat doch zwei Stifte oder?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (5. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die V4 Beläge die selben sind wie die der M6?
> 
> Könnte das vielleicht mal einer checken?



Maße M6:

Länge 43,5mm Metallteil, 41mm Belag

Breite Metallteil innen 19mm

Löcher für die Splinte 22mm Abstand

Hoffe, es hilft.


----------



## Brainman (5. November 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> M6 hat doch zwei Stifte oder?




Ja, hat sie !


----------



## StillPad (5. November 2013)

Besten dank für die Maße

Leider hatte die M6 2 Bolzen, was ich vergessen habe

Habe mal geguckt die V4 hat 40x19mm

Es könnte sein das die Grimeca 12 Beläge passen könnten.

Die waren ein bischen länger als die M4 Beläge
Muss jal hier rumfragen ob die noch jemand fährt.


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

Ich denke das die Beläge extra gemacht wurden und keine anderen passen, aber kenn die Grimeca auch nicht.

Gibts eigentlich immer noch keine Ersatzbeläge?


----------



## Brainman (5. November 2013)

Ich denke das die Grimeca zu klein sein werden.

Ist mir persönlich aber auch egal. 
Ich komme mit den Hope Belägen seit Jahren gut zurecht.


----------



## StillPad (6. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich immer noch keine Ersatzbeläge?



Also ich konnte keine finden.

Mich interessiert es halt nur ob ich irgendwie Option habe.

Für die Grimecas kann man nämlich noch immer Beläge von EBC bekommen.
Trickstuff hatte auch welche.

Vielleicht finde ich noch ein der die Bremsen hat und mir die Maße geben kann.


Habe gestern noch ein weiteres Problem an der V4 entdeckt die neue Position des Anschlußes bzw. das benutzen dort eines 90° Anschlußes macht es bei mir unmöglich die Leitungen sauber zu verlegen.

Die Lösung ist nun dort ein geraden Anschluß dran zu machen wie beim Bremshebel auch.
Finde ich sehr schade das Hope sowas nicht bedacht hat und gleich so ein mit bei legt. 

Der Umbau verschiebt sich also noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## acid-driver (6. November 2013)

Was geht denn daran nicht? wird besser aussehen als diese Riesenschlaufe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (6. November 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Was geht denn daran nicht? wird besser aussehen als diese Riesenschlaufe...



An der V4 ist der Anschluß oben und nicht mehr seitlich.
Allerdings fällt mir auch nichts ein warum das nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## acid-driver (6. November 2013)

Ja, weiß ich wohl, habe ja auch eine  Geht dann schräg über die Bremsscheibe und schmiegt sich bei mir zumindest wunderbar an die Kettenstrebe an


----------



## kephren23 (6. November 2013)

Naja wenn die Leitung auf der Druckstrebe verlaufen soll ist es schon etwas schwierig bei der V4


----------



## StillPad (6. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Leitung auf der Druckstrebe verlaufen soll ist es schon etwas schwierig bei der V4



Genau das ist das Problem.

Und die riesen Schlaufe habe ich ich nur drin weil ich damals sonst nicht den Bremssattel ausrichten konnte.

Der Schraubenkopf ist mit den Anschluß zusammen gestossen, bzw. ließ sich mir mehr weit genug verschieben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Leitung auf der Druckstrebe verlaufen soll ist es schon etwas schwierig bei der V4


Hör auf mit den rattenscharfen Bildern, mir geht jedes Mal einer ab.


----------



## MikeZ (6. November 2013)

@kephren23

Hab gerade (leider) in Dein Album geschaut, Du ziehst das BlingBling-Programm ja voll durch... Respekt! 

Kann mich Comfortbiker da nur anschließen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

danke, ich muss euch leider enttäuschen es werden noch ein paar Bilder kommen


----------



## StillPad (8. November 2013)

Neue Fotos von der Tech 3 









Wenn ich es zusammen habe mache ich nochmal komplett Foto


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. November 2013)

Sabber Sach ma sind die Borecaps in Gunsmoke?! Wenn ja wo haste die geschossen? Gerne pn


----------



## StillPad (8. November 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Sabber Sach ma sind die Borecaps in Gunsmoke?!


Yes Sir!

So nun sind die Bremsen fertig und das erstemal hatte ich richtig Probleme beim entlüften.

Habe es dann mit der Hope Methode gemacht das echt lange dauert, aber nun is die Luft draußen (Hoffe ich).

Vorderrad komplett mit Belägen




Hinterrad komplett mit Belägen




Ersparnis zur Moto V2 jeweils 20gr pro Bremse

Dazu kommt nun die leichtere Bremsscheibe 




38gr Ersparnis gegenüber den V2 Floatings


Auch sehr geil, die neuen Bremsehebel werden nun mit Alu Schrauben ausgeliefert.

Die gerade mal halb so schwer sind wie die Titan Schrauben die ich sonst benutze.


----------



## StillPad (8. November 2013)

So falls noch wer interesse hat Adapter der Adapter sind auch in dem Album drin.

Habe aber nun auch mal ne Frage






Was zum Henker soll das Loch da im Bremssattel?

Das ist auf der "Anschlußseite" und wie es scheint wurde da schräg durchgebohrt.
Bei den V2 Sätteln konnte ich sowas nicht finden.

Finde es auch ziemlig blöd da sich dort super der Dreck drin sammelt.
Wurde nichtmal vor dem Eloxalbad entgratet.

Schon beim sauber wischen hat sich das immer der Lappen verfangen


----------



## MikeZ (8. November 2013)

Kann sein, daß man auf diesem Weg die Bohrung zwischen den beiden inneren Kolben gebohrt hat, würde ich vermuten...

Ich schau mal, wie es bei mir aussieht wenn ich die E4 bekomme.
Hatte eigentlich auf eine heutige Lieferung spekuliert, aber da brauche ich wohl noch etwas Geduld...


----------



## StillPad (9. November 2013)

So ich habe fertig 

Noch die Felgen von den Aufkleberns entfernt und geputzt.










Die Bremsscheibenschrauben sind blaue Titan Schrauben die überraschenderweise den selben Farbton wie die Borecaps haben 

Bremsleistung überzeugte mich auf den Hof überhaupt nicht.

Habe das Gefühl da ist noch immer Luft drin, was eigendlich nicht sein kann solange wie ich da Flüssigkeit durchgepumpt habe...

Naja ich hoffe das bessert sich nach der ersten Fahrt noch deutlich.

Hinten war definitiv der gerade Anschluß nötig, Vorne bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich da doch den 90° wieder montiere.

Naja erstmal testen und dann sieht man weiter


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. November 2013)

Die Beläge müßen auf die Scheiben eingefahren werden. Das dauert etwas.


----------



## StillPad (9. November 2013)

Weiß ich doch ist aber trotzdem sehr bescheiden.

Auch der Druckpunkt ist mir zu weich, vorne isses noch ok aber hinten zu weich.


----------



## Carcass (9. November 2013)

Entlüften bis es passt. Hatte ich bei meiner V2 auch das der Hintere Druckpunkt einfahc zu Weich war. Ich hab mich gefragt ob es an der Leitungslänge liegen kann. Meine V4 hab ich am DHer ungekürzt verbaut Druckpunkt hier ist knallhart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. November 2013)

Nun ich war schon am überlegen ob der AGB vielleicht zu wenig Dot hat.

Als ich nach der Hope Methode entlüftet habe war nach 4-5 mal pumpen der AGB leer.

Beim HR musste ich 3-4 mal schon pumpen bevor überhaupt ein Druckpunkt das war.

Meine Shimanos hatten die Probs nicht


----------



## Carcass (9. November 2013)

Hast leitung ebgeklopft? Ansonsten versuch mal das dot vom Sattel zum hebel durchzudrücken. Dann Saugst oben das Dot ab wenn es zuviel ist und weiter gehts. 
So hab ich mal ne Shimano die gezickt hat erfolgreich entlüftet.


----------



## StillPad (9. November 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Hast leitung ebgeklopft? Ansonsten versuch mal das dot vom Sattel zum hebel durchzudrücken. Dann Saugst oben das Dot ab wenn es zuviel ist und weiter gehts.
> So hab ich mal ne Shimano die gezickt hat erfolgreich entlüftet.



So entlüfte ich normal immer, da das aber bei der V4 nicht so wirklich geklappt hat habe ich dann anschließend das ganze nochmal mit den Bremshebel pumpen gemacht wie im Hope Video.

Habe das bestimmt über 10 mal den AGB "leer" gepumpt 
Bis unten nix mehr kamm und dann noch 3 Durchgänge zusätzlich.

Naja ich fahre morgen mal ne Runde und gucken wie dann die Sache aussieht


----------



## kephren23 (10. November 2013)

Also bei mir hat das hope System gut geklappt, hinten war es etwas schwerer, im montierten Zustand ist die Bremse vermutlich nicht tief genug für perfektes befüllen, vielleicht mal auf den Boden legen.
Nach den ersten Fahrten entwickelte sich die V4 zu einem echten Anker.


----------



## Brainman (10. November 2013)

Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen. 
Mit der "Hope" Methode habe ich null Probleme, in den letzten Jahren auch nie gehabt. Ich hab an allen meinen Bremsen einen knackigen Druck auf der Bremse. Mit der V4 in Verbindung mit den V4 Vented Scheiben habe ich von Anfang an eine super Bremsleistung. Wenn die Bremse jetzt noch richtig eingebremst ist und sie auch noch Standfest ist und bleibt, habe ich genau das was ich wollte, eine gut dosierbare Bremse mit rechlich Kraft.

Wer in einer halben Stunde 100ml "Durchpumpt" und dann keinen Druckpunkt hat, sollte mal schauen ob das System überhaupt dicht ist.
Ist mir mal passiert das zwar alles fest angezogen war aber es einfach nicht klappen wollte bis ich dann merkte das der 90° Anschluß nicht 100% dicht war. Zwei neue Scheiben rein und gut wars.


----------



## StillPad (10. November 2013)

Also ich war vorhin ne 30-45 min fahren, immer schon gebremst und wieder beschleunigt.

Es bremste zwar besser weil die Beläge langsam eingefahren waren aber zufrieden war ich noch nicht.

Also den Bock nochmal aufen Ständer und nochmal entlüftet.
Kamm ein kleines Bläschen, ob das aussem System kamm oder nur aussem Entlüftungsnippel weiß ich nicht.

Dann is blöderweise ein Unfall passiert und ich durfte nochmal komplett von vorne beginnen 

Also stand ich da bestimmt ne Stunde und habe durch den Bremsgriff das Dot gepumpt.
Nebenbei natürlich immer wieder mit nen Hammer die Leitung abgeklopft um auch die letzten Bläschen zu erwischen.

Warum ich das solange gemacht habe? Weil immer wieder mal große Bläschen kamm! Keine Ahnung wo die sich versteckt haben aber sie waren da.

Nun gut der Druckpunkt verbesserte sich je länger man  nun stand und das Dot durchpumpte.

Nachdem nun auch nach ein längeren Zeit keine Bläschen mehr kammen glaubte ich das nun die Luft komplett raus ist.

Alles wieder dicht gemacht, Laufrad rein, zentriert usw. aber zufrieden bin ich damit gar nicht.
Es hat sich minimal verbessert aber ein harter und Knackiger Druckpunkt ist anders.

Die Vorderrad Bremse ist ok aber obwohl ich bei der Hinterrad Bremse das BPC komplett reingedreht habe kommt merke ich keine Verbesserung.
Der Druckpunkt kommt und dann kann ich noch 15mm den Hebel weiterziehen so weich ist der.

Klingt doch ganz klar nach Luft oder? Aber nach soviel Pumpen dürfte da nun wirklich keine mehr drin sein.
Und dicht ist das System auch.
Ist nicht meine erste Bremse, aber die erste die so rumzickt.

Langsam glaube ich das die Geberkolbendichtung nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## kephren23 (10. November 2013)

Also du hattest die ja zerlegt, richtig?

Vielleicht haste irgendwo ne Dichtung nicht richtig gemacht oder ist gequetscht, muss ja nicht gleich undicht sein, aber zieht vielleicht Luft.
Lässt der Druckpunkt denn nach wenn du den Hebel lange ziehst?

Haste die Kolben richtig ausgerichtet?
sitzen die Fittings korrekt in der Leitung?


----------



## StillPad (10. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Also du hattest die ja zerlegt, richtig?
> 
> Vielleicht haste irgendwo ne Dichtung nicht richtig gemacht oder ist gequetscht, muss ja nicht gleich undicht sein, aber zieht vielleicht Luft.
> Lässt der Druckpunkt denn nach wenn du den Hebel lange ziehst?
> ...




Naja zerlegt nicht wirklich, Leitung gewechselt und die Borecaps getauscht.

Wenn unter Druck nix süfft kann da normal auch keine Luft rein kommen.
Die ist schon dicht.
Der Druck baut sich erst richtig auf wenn ich lange ziehe.

Und ja Kolben sind gleichmässig draußen und bewegen sich auch gleichmäßig.

Leitungen sind auch top, habe ich ja nix dran geändert is noch von meiner alten Bremse


----------



## MikeZ (10. November 2013)

Wenn Du die Borecaps getauscht hast, hast Du ja schon ziemlich viel zerlegt...
Und mit einem Hammer (???) die Leitung abklopfen, finde ich auch recht merkwürdig.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich das Bike mal in den Montageständer hängen, den Bremssattel abmontieren und an der Leitung hängen lassen. Dann von unten Dot zum Hebel durchdrücken.
Da steckt bestimmt noch in irgendeiner Ecke vom Sattel ein bisschen Luft.
Kleiner Tip: Zum Lösen solcher klebenden Luftblasen ist eine elektrische Zahnbürste super, damit kann man schön die Leitung abvibrieren.
Die gibt´s mit Batterie schon ab 6,-  im Drogeriemarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (10. November 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Borecaps getauscht hast, hast Du ja schon ziemlich viel zerlegt...



Wieso?
Die Kappen gehen nach aussen auf.
Raus drehen, neue reindrehen, fertig


----------



## MikeZ (10. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Die Kappen gehen nach aussen auf.
> Raus drehen, neue reindrehen, fertig



Ja, natürlich. Und hinter den Borecaps ist üblicherweise Bremsflüssigkeit, die Du vor oder beim Rausdrehen abgelassen hast.
Und beim Reindrehen hast Du Dir höchstwarscheinlich Luft mit eingebaut, die wie schon geschrieben jetzt irgendwo klebt...

Das ist schon eine andere Hausnummer als mal eben die Leitung kürzen, daher auch etwas aufwändiger beim Entlüften!


----------



## StillPad (10. November 2013)

Das Problem muss man dann aber bei jeden entlüften haben

Naja ich habe mal bei Robin nach gefragt, solangsam glaube ich das es die Kevlar Leitung sein könnte.

Das die mehr nach gibt als die Stahlflex.


----------



## kephren23 (10. November 2013)

Wasn für ne Kevlarleitung?


----------



## acid-driver (10. November 2013)

Also DAS glaube ich nun nicht. Habe meine Leitung durch Sören von Stahlflex auf Kevlar umbauen lassen, der hat das ganz wunderbar hinbekommen, dass auch hinten ein super Druckpunkt ist.

Bei einer gebrauchten M4 aus dem Bikemarkt habe ich selber nach Hope-Methode entlüftet + oben DOT nachkippen, hat auch wunderbar geklappt.

Ich würde beim Erstbefüllen, die Bremsanlage "aufhängen", sodass Luft nach oben steigt und sich garnicht erst irgendwo Bläschen bilden können. Hat bei meinem Umbau auch super geklappt.


----------



## MikeZ (11. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das Problem muss man dann aber bei jeden entlüften haben


 
Warum sollte das so sein?
Wenn Du die Leitung öffnest, hast Du potenziell Luft ZWISCHEN dem Ausgleichsbehälter im Hebel und dem Entlüftungsnippel am Sattel.
Drehst Du allerdings die Borecaps raus, bekommst Du Luft HINTER den Entlüftungsnippel. Ähnliches Spiel natürlich auch bei Undichtigkeiten an den Nehmerkolben-Dichtungen...
Bei "normalem" Entlüften spülst Du die Bremsflüssigkeit nur durch die Leitung, der Bereich im Sattel unterhalb von Leitungsanschluß und Nippel bleibt weitestgehend unangetastet.
Daher musst Du in diesem Fall etwas aufwändiger vorgehen.

Da Luft die tolle Angewohnheit hat, in Flüssigkeiten nach oben zu steigen, würde ich in diesem Fall den Sattel vom Bike demontieren, mit Nippel nach oben abklopfen und am Entlüftungsnippel DOT bzw. Luft absaugen.
Hast Du Deine Bremse in Einzelteilen bekommen oder fertig montiert und entlüftet? Wenn der Bremssattel lose und leer war, kannst Du auch Luft auf der anderen Seite (an den inneren Kolben) haben, das macht es noch etwas schwieriger...
Ansonsten vielleicht die Borecaps nochmal rausschrauben, Bremssattel durch die Öffnungen "überfüllen" und die Caps ähnlich wie die Dichtung am Hebel in die Bremsflüssigkeit einsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (11. November 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Warum sollte das so sein?



Weil egal welche Methode du dann zum Entlüften benutzt die Luft sich immer in den Kolbenkammern sammeln müsste.


----------



## MikeZ (11. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Weil egal welche Methode du dann zum Entlüften benutzt die Luft sich immer in den Kolbenkammern sammeln müsste.


 
???

Solange Du keinen Lufteintritt im Bereich der Kolbenkammern hast (z.B. durch undichte Quad-Ringe), wandert da auch keine Luft hin.
Wieso auch, da die Kolbenkammern tiefer liegen als eine andere potenzielle Lufteintritts-Stelle.

Die Bremsflüssigkeit zirkuliert ja nicht im System hin und her, daher bleibt die Luft im Prinzip da, wo sie eingetreten ist ODER wandert nach OBEN....


----------



## StillPad (11. November 2013)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist die Bremse für dich so aufgebaut







So würde man aber nie die Luft aus dem System bekommen

Die Bremse wird eher so aufgebaut sein






Sonst bekommst du ja nie das Dot aus den Kolbenkammern gewechselt


----------



## MikeZ (11. November 2013)

Schön gezeichnet....
Im Prinzip ist die Bremse tatsächlich so aufgebaut wie in Deinem ersten Bild, solltest Du eigentlich gesehen haben, als Du die Borecaps rausgemacht hast.

Und genau aus diesem Grund hast Du vermutlich auch noch Luft im System, eben durch das Öffnen der Borecaps.
Dabei ist die Menge an "unwechselbarer" Bremsflüssigkeit so klein, daß es nicht weiter ins Gewicht fällt. Davon abgesehen kommt es im Betrieb natürlich auch zu einer dauernden Vermischung, das geht halt nur nicht auf einen Schlag.

Schau Dir Deine Bremssättel doch mal genau an!
Auf der einen Seite hast Du den Anschluß, von da geht eine Bohrung gerade durch auf die andere Seite, zu dem zweiten Paar Kolben. Und genau da sitzt der Entlüftungsnippel...
Im Sattel selbst hast Du nur einen großen Hohlraum, der durch Anschluß, Nippel und die 4 Kolben verschlossen ist.
Oder glaubst Du wirklich, daß Hope da noch diverse einzelne Kanäle reinfräst, um einen Aufbau wie in dem unteren Bild zu bekommen?

Edit:
A: Ja, mit meinem Aufbau hat man Probleme, die Luft rauszubekommen. Aber genau dafür ist der Nippel ja oben, damit die Luft im Betrieb dahin wandert. Oder wie schon geschrieben, mit Abklopfen dahin befördert wird.
B: Warum sollte auch Luft hinter die Kolben kommen? Doch nur, wenn ein Defekt vorliegt oder man den Sattel öffnet, richtig?
Um also auf den Kern zurückzukommen: Dann dauert das Entlüften etwas länger und ist nicht so einfach und schnell erledigt, wie üblicherweise beschrieben...


----------



## kephren23 (11. November 2013)

Denke auch das Variante 1 richtig ist. aber werde mir das nochmal genauer ansehen.


----------



## StillPad (11. November 2013)

Nun ich habe mir das beim öffnen nicht genau angeschaut aber wenn Hope wirklich die Bremse so gebaut hat wie im ersten Bild zweifel ich absolut an den ihr Ingenieur können.

Dann bekommt man das Ding ja nie entlüftet.

Falls das wirklich stimmt zerlege ich den Bremssattel nochmal und werde das Dot vorher dort einspritzen.


----------



## Zoda (11. November 2013)

geht schon, da mussta halt den bremssattel lustig drehen und kolben raus- und reindrücken. aber wenn man sichs anschaut ist der entlüftungspunkt zwischen dem ersten und zweiten paar Kolben.


----------



## StillPad (12. November 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Schön gezeichnet....
> Im Prinzip ist die Bremse tatsächlich so aufgebaut wie in Deinem ersten Bild, solltest Du eigentlich gesehen haben, als Du die Borecaps rausgemacht hast.
> 
> Und genau aus diesem Grund hast Du vermutlich auch noch Luft im System, eben durch das Öffnen der Borecaps.



Ok du hattest recht Hope hat das wirklich so beknackt gebaut.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Der Unfall der mir passiert ist war das einer der Kolben rausgefallen war, gegenüber den Borecaps 

Naja habe nun die gegen überliegenden Kolben ein wenig raus gepumpt und dort dann vom Anschluß aus mit einer Spritze+Kanüle dort Dot rein gespritzt.

[Auf der Borecap Seite sind die Bohrungen fast verdeckt wenn die Kolben zurück gedrückt sind, sehr schlecht dann die Luft raus zu bekommen]

Nachdem einspritzen auf den Bremssattel rumgeklopft und gedreht um die Luft raus zu bekommen.
Ich hoffe das ist mir gut gelungen das ich nicht weiß wie dort die Bohrungen liegen und ich die Kolben nicht komplett raus pumpen wollte.

(Wie hat sich Hope das überhaupt gedacht die da wieder raus zu bekommen?!)

Nun gut dann zur Borecap Seite gewechselt.
Borecaps raus und die Kolben ein wenig in Richtung der anderen Kolben drücken, nun kann man die Bohrungen sehen.

Jetzt die Leitung wieder an den Anschlußschrauben.

Anschließend die Kammern komplett mit Dot aufgefüllt und die Borecaps dann schräg aufgesetzt damit keine Luft rein kommt.
Borecaps festgeschraubt und die Kolben zurück gedrückt.
Erst den Klein, dann den Großen.

Nun ist theoretisch die Luft aus den Kolbenkammern raus.

Jetzt gehts mit der Hope Entlüftungsmethode weiter.
Dot durch den Bremsgriff zum Bremssattel pumpen.

Ergebnis:
Ein Druckpunkt hart wie eine Bautenzug-Bremse.


Ich kann total verstehen das Leute bei Hope über ein weichen schwammigen Druckpunkt meckern.
Die haben bestimmt Luft in der Kolbenkammer und mit der normalen Methode bekommt man die dort nicht raus.

So is die V4 übrigens aufgebaut falls sie noch jemand nicht geöffnet hat


----------



## Carcass (12. November 2013)

Also du hast das dot mit der Spritze in den Bleednippel gedrückt sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## MikeZ (12. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ergebnis:
> Ein Druckpunkt hart wie eine Bowdenzug-Bremse.


 

Top!
Deine letzte Zeichnung, trifft es genau. Wenn Du das obere Kolbenpaar noch um 180° drehst, können wir deine Zeichnung hier als Lehrstück verewigen!

Meiner Meinung nach liegt hier auch der einzige wirkliche Vorteil eines 2-teiligen Bremssattels. Da kann man über die Trennfläche natürlich diverse Kanäle bohren, so wie in Deiner ursprünglichen Vorstellung.
Solange noch keiner das "um die Ecke fräsen" erfunden hat, bleibt der Aufbau eines einteiligen Sattels bezüglich des Entlüftens suboptimal.
Oder man bohrt gegenüber von Anschluß und Nippel eine Verbindungsbohrung zwischen den beiden Seiten und macht hinterher einen Deckel drauf. Das wäre aber wieder eine potenzielle Stelle für Undichtigkeiten.

Ich überlege schon, ob ich bei mir die Borecaps nicht mit einem Eimer DOT "im Tauchgang" tausche, wenn es so weit ist. Da hat Luft dann keine Chance...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (12. November 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Also du hast das dot mit der Spritze in den Bleednippel gedrückt sehe ich das richtig?



Nein in den Leitungsanschluß.
Der ist bei mir ja gerade gewesen, den 90° Anschluß muss man dann abmachen.

Genauso habe ich den Entlüftungnippel entfernt und erst wieder eingesetzt als die Borecaps wieder drauf waren.

Ist alles ein tierisches rumgesaue, aber so können die Luftbläschen ungehindert raus kommen.


----------



## StillPad (12. November 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Top!
> Deine letzte Zeichnung, trifft es genau. Wenn Du das obere Kolbenpaar noch um 180° drehst, können wir deine Zeichnung hier als Lehrstück verewigen!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach liegt hier auch der einzige wirkliche Vorteil eines 2-teiligen Bremssattels. Da kann man über die Trennfläche natürlich diverse Kanäle bohren, so wie in Deiner ursprünglichen Vorstellung.
> ...



Habs geändert 

Und ja ein 2 teiliger Sattel hat da echt Vorteile, wenn das dann auch wirklich alles in Reihe sein würde.

Das Loch was ich dort im Bremssattel eine Seite zuvor gefunden habe ist denke ich von der Bohrung die die gegenüber liegenen Kolben verbindet.

Falls das stimmt ist es noch beschissener dort jemals die Luft wieder raus zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe nur die Kolben waren weit genug draußen als ich das gemacht habe

Die Undichtigkeit könnte man umgehen wenn man die Bohrungen von aussen mit ein Schweißpunkt wieder verschließen würde 

Was mich interessieren würde ob es was aus macht wenn man die Löcher die die Kolben verbinden größer machen würde.
Waren ca . 2mm groß

So könnte die Luft deutlich besser raus kommen bei den Sytem.


----------



## Carcass (12. November 2013)

Schreib mal ne nette email an Hope. Ich finde kritik kann nicht schaden und vielleicht überdenken sie das ganze ja mal. 
Ich mag die Bremsen sehr aber wenn man das Problem mit Schwammigen druckpunkt hat ist es echt schwer was dagegen zu tun.

Was ich noch hinzu fügen möchte: Vielleicht hatte mein Kumpel einfach glück aber er hatte schon die Mono 6 TI und nun die Moto M4 und Mini.
Er hat wirklich gute druckpunkte und das entlüften ist einfach.


----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2013)

Ich habe auch mal beim Entlüften irgendwas falsch gemacht....danach habe ich die Bremse nimmer hinbekommen. Schnell zu Gocycle, nach 2 Tagen wieder da, fertig.


----------



## Carcass (12. November 2013)

Aber mal ehrlich es sollte doch von zuhaus aus möglich sein die Bremse so hinzubekommen das alles 1a Funktioniert


----------



## MikeZ (12. November 2013)

Ist es doch auch...
Ich möchte die Diskussion hier jetzt nicht schon wieder anstoßen, aber Stillpad hat bei seiner Bremse die Borecaps umgebaut.
Das ist und bleibt keine alltägliche Maßnahme bei den Bremsen!

Wenn man einen solchen "Eingriff" in das Bremsen-Innenleben macht, muss man halt mit etwas mehr Aufwand rechnen, denke ich.

Daß das alles super-toll ist, möchte ich ja gar nicht behaupten. Hope könnte bestimmt auch noch viel tollere Bremssättel aus einem Alu-Würfel fräsen, der würde dann aber ziemlich sicher ziemlich teuer werden...

In meiner alten Firma haben wir Prototyp-Zylinderköpfe aus einem Alu-Klotz gefräst, da hat die (zu der Zeit) modernste CNC-Maschine über 40 Std. für gebraucht, + Entgraten, Reinigen, Nacharbeiten, etc.
Das ging auch, war seitens Preis-Leistungsverhältnis aber eine Katastrophe. Wir haben es auch nur gemacht, weil die Köpfe dann 3 Tage nach der finalen Zeichnung verfügbar waren, ein Guß hätte 4 Wochen gedauert...
Meiner Meinung nach für den Handel marktwirtschaftlich kaum machbar!


----------



## StillPad (12. November 2013)

Nun der Punkt an der ganzen Sache ist doch aber das es sich echt voll beschissen entlüften läßt.

Ich meine falls es mal ein passiert das ein Kolben raus fällt (wie bei mir wo das Stück Holz was sie auseinandere halten sollte den Abgang macht) dann ist man echt aufgeschmissen.

Um da sicher zu sein das 100%ig keine Luft drin ist muss man die wohl in Dot eintauchen und wieder reinschieben.

Und das eigendliche Problem ist wie bekommt man die Kolben unbeschadet und einfach raus?

Ich bin mir noch immer nicht 100%ig sicher ob ich alle Luft erwischt habe.

Was mir auch missfällt ist das dadurch bei ein Dot wechseln das Dot in der Kolbenkammer nicht mit getauscht wird.

Wenn man also nach 2 Jahren das Dot routinemäßig wechselt ist nur das Aus dem AGB und Schlauch frisch im Bremssattel hingegen noch immer alt.

Wie schon geschrieben kann ich die ganzen negativen Berichte über Hope Bremsen nun soviel besser verstehen.
Sobald man in den Kolbenkammern Luft hat ist man am Arsch.

Komplettes zerlegen notwendig. Mich würde nun interessieren ob es da eine leichtere Methode gibt.

In den Video von Hope auf Youtube "a tea by hope" kann man ja sehen wie die Kolben mit einer Presse eindrücken da süfft nix rum was mich dazu schließen läßt das es auch eine einfachere Methode geben muss als den Bremssattel in Dot zu montieren.

Mir hatte das ja gestern keine Ruhe gelassen weshalb ich das gestern noch alles zerlegt hatte.
Das war vielleicht eine glitschige Angelegenheit.

Als ich das dann als der Vorderradbremse auch nochmal gemacht habe kammen beim einspritzen des Dots sogar kein paar Luftbläschen raus.
Es schien also so als ob doch irgendwie Luft in die gegen überliegenden Kammern gekommen war und nicht nur in der Borecap Kammer.

Gerade für solch ein härte Fall sollte Hope mal Videos reinstellen.
Bei den Bremsen muss man super aufpassen das man kein Fehler macht und sich wohlmöglich noch Luft in die Kammer pumpt.


----------



## bummel42 (12. November 2013)

...und wenn der Esel nicht schwimmen kann, ist die Badehose Schuld! ;-)


----------



## acid-driver (12. November 2013)

Wenn das hier einer von Hope lesen sollte streichen die wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeit, die borecaps durch den Endverbraucher tauschen zu lassen. Ist ja auch bei anderen Herstellern nicht anders. Dann geht das nur noch mit Einschicken...

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung von Bremsen und deren Aufbau, deshalb lass ich es größtenteils sein. Nur mal so als Gedankenanstoß fürs nächste mal 

Jetzt noch was zur Lösungsfindung:
Der Kolben ist dir richtig rausgefallen? Evtl ist beim wieder einbauen die Dichtung (Quadring) beschädigt worden und zieht da Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (12. November 2013)

bummel42 schrieb:


> ...und wenn der Esel nicht schwimmen kann, ist die Badehose Schuld! ;-)



Genau 



			
				acid-driver schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das hier einer von Hope lesen sollte streichen die wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeit, die borecaps durch den Endverbraucher tauschen zu lassen. Ist ja auch bei anderen Herstellern nicht anders. Dann geht das nur noch mit Einschicken...
> 
> Ich hab auch keine Ahnung von Bremsen und deren Aufbau, deshalb lass ich es größtenteils sein. Nur mal so als Gedankenanstoß fürs nächste mal
> 
> ...



Genau sollen sie ruhig lesen, vielleicht verbessern die es dann ja.
Hat ja auch ewig gedauert bis der Tech Hebel abgesetzt wurde 

Was ich übrigens vergessen habe, den neuen Tech 3 finde ich super!
Das einzige was stört is das der AGB schräg sitzt und man das Bike in Schräglage bringen muss damit man den AGB komplett befüllen kann.

Und es war auch meine erste Bremse die ich zerlegt hatte, war auch meine erste Hope die mir richtig Probleme gemacht hat.

Zur letzten Frage, ja der Kolben war ganz raus und es plätscherte.
Ist aber völlig harmlos, Kolben grade aufsetzen und gleichmäßig wieder reindrücken.
Dabei geht auch keine Dichtung kaputt.
Nur habe ich die Kammer nicht wieder mit Dot befüllt bevor ich das gemacht habe.
War ja der Meinung das Hope anders verbunden hatte.


----------



## acid-driver (12. November 2013)

Naja, so sind die Geschmäcker, ich fand den Tech-Hebel besser. 

Einen Geraden AGB-Deckel hätten sie nicht machen können, da wäre kaum noch Unterschied zur Race bzw zur alten Mono


----------



## StillPad (12. November 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Einen Geraden AGB-Deckel hätten sie nicht machen können, da wäre kaum noch Unterschied zur Race bzw zur alten Mono





So Bremse ist am Bike nicht mehr ganz so sehr Bautenzugdruckpunkt aber deutlich besser als vorher.

Hat mich beinah vom Bock geschossen als ich die vordere Bremse gezogen habe 

Ich glaube aber besser werde ich den Druckpunkt nicht hinbekommen mit mein großen Pranken.
Wenigstens quetsche ich mir nicht mehr den Ringfinger beim bremsen.

Dazu kommt ja das generell die hintere Bremse etwas weicher ist als vorne.

Wenn die nun noch ein Ersatz Bremshebel für Leuten mit großen Händen raus bringen würde wäre es für mich der perfekte Bremsehebel


----------



## Carcass (12. November 2013)

Ist dir der Tech3 Hebel mit großen händen zu klein?


----------



## StillPad (12. November 2013)

Also ich hätte ihn gerne noch weiter weg gehabt.
Aber schon der Tech 2 Hebel fällt deutlich kleiner aus als z.b. der Moto von damals.

Wie es mit den davor aussieht kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr sagen, ist zu lange her


----------



## dd78 (13. November 2013)

Evtl. wäre es nicht verkehrt den Bremssattel nach Avid Art zu entlüften, Bremshebel mit einem Band am Lenker fixieren und mit der halb befüllten und entlüfteten Spritze die Luft im Sattel durch ziehen an der Spritze herausziehen.

Finde die Avid Methode wenn man es paar mal gemacht hat gar nicht so dumm!

Werde das mal an meiner bald V4 testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (13. November 2013)

Wenn du das abgedichtet bekommst könnte das funktionieren.

Ansonsten ziehst du dir am Nippel Luft mit in die Spritze


----------



## dd78 (13. November 2013)

ja den Nippel natürlich ganz weg, glaub aber das dann eine Avid Spritze nicht mehr passt da das Gewinde vom Bremssattel ne Nummer grösser ist, war zumindest mal so als ich eine Shimanobremse auf diese weise entlüften wollte.
Beim Trickstuff Entlüftungsset sollte aber was passendes dabei sein.


----------



## MikeZ (14. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das einzige was stört is das der AGB schräg sitzt und man das Bike in Schräglage bringen muss damit man den AGB komplett befüllen kann.



@StillPad
Heute habe ich meine Tech3 E4 zum ersten Mal entlüftet, nach Kürzen der Leitung. 
Beim ersten Versuch direkt einen felsenfesten Druckpunkt!!! 
Und das Bike musste ich auch nicht schräg stellen, denn Hope hat sich tatsächlich bei der Konstruktion etwas gedacht!

So geht´s:
1) Hebel in Fahrtrichtung waagerecht stellen (AGB ist dann am Anschluß niedriger)
2) BPC ganz herausdrehen (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn)
3) Schlauch auf den Entlüftungsnippel, aufdrehen und Bremshebel ziehen (DOT läuft aus...)
4) Bremshebel halten und dabei Nippel zudrehen.
5) AGB-Deckel abschrauben, Dichtung abnehmen.
6) DOT am AGB nachfüllen
7) Hebel leicht ziehen, Nippel aufdrehen und dabei Hebel durchziehen
8) Hebel gezogen halten und Nippel zudrehen.
9) 6. bis 8. wiederholen, bis keine Luft mehr kommt

Jetzt kommt´s...:
10) AGB mit DOT auffüllen, bis es innen am Anschluß überläuft
11) Dichtung auf der Anschlußseite ansetzen, dort am Rand andrücken  und nach außen zum Hebel abrollen
Durch die "Auswüchse" der Dichtung wird das DOT verdrängt, so füllt sich während des Abrollens der Teil des AGBs, der höher als der Rand am Anschluß liegt.
12) Deckel aufsetzen, festschrauben, Hebel und BPC in die ursprüngliche Position bringen

Auf diesem Weg hatte ich sofort einen perfekten Druckpunkt. Ausserdem läuft kaum DOT über beim Aufsetzen der Dichtung!
Wenn das Bike schräg steht und der AGB waagerecht (quer zur Fahrtrichtung), ist eigentlich zu viel DOT drin, wenn man ihn bis zum Rand füllt, weil die innerhalb des AGB liegenden Auswüchse der Dichtung viel verdrängen.
Wichtig ist daher, die Dichtung vom Anschluß zum Hebel zu rollen und beim Beginn gut anzudrücken....
Evtl. muss ich die Leitung nach hinten auch noch kürzen, dann mache ich auch ein Video und verkaufe es an Hope


----------



## MikeZ (14. November 2013)

Ach, noch was...:
Direkt nach dem Kürzen der Leitung habe ich den Bremshebel vom Lenker abgeschraubt und mit vertikal nach oben zeigender Leitung ein paar mal gepumpt, bis das Strömungsgeräusch der Luft weg war.
Für U-Boot-Fahrer: Kavitationsgeräusche... 
Dadurch ist schon die meiste Luft aus der Leitung in den AGB gewandert und stört nicht mehr beim Entlüften.
Das hat bei Shimano schon immer super geklappt, da musste man teilweise gar nicht entlüften nach dem Kürzen, nur Auffüllen.


----------



## StillPad (15. November 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> @StillPad
> Heute habe ich meine Tech3 E4 zum ersten Mal entlüftet, nach Kürzen der Leitung.
> Beim ersten Versuch direkt einen felsenfesten Druckpunkt!!!
> Und das Bike musste ich auch nicht schräg stellen, denn Hope hat sich tatsächlich bei der Konstruktion etwas gedacht!



Ach meinste? 

Is mir schon klar das die sich was gedacht haben wollen. 

Z.B. ist die Schräglage des Hebels so das die Luft aus dem Geber-Kolben besser in den AGB wandert.

Der tiefste Punkt im AGB ist nämlich die Öffnung zum Kolben unter den Schutzblech.

Das mit den Rollen der Dichtung habe ich mir auch schon so gedacht aber über die Breite Seite der Dichtung geht es einfacher 

Ansonsten haste das große Glück gehabt keine Luft in der Kolbenkammer des Bremssattels zu haben.

Wie schon gesagt das ist nicht meine erste Bremse und auch nicht meine erste Hope, aber die erste wo ich richtig Probleme hatte.


Habe übrigens Antwort von Robin wie die das machen.
Er meinte zu mir das die die selbe Methode mache wie auch für die Leitung aber die Kolben noch bewegen. Erst eine Seite dann die Andere.
Wie man das zuhause hinbekommen soll ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.

Für solche Fälle kann man aber auch die Bremse zu Hope einschicken

Ich denke mal da muss man ein wenig tricksen. Das schnellste sollte da aber sein die Kolben in Dot zu montieren


----------



## MikeZ (15. November 2013)

Naja, wann wechselt man mal die Dichtungen der Kolben bzw. baut diese aus? Doch eigentlich (im Idealfall...) nie!
Da ich bei mir nur die Leitungen gekürzt habe, hatte ich natürlich auch keine Luft im Sattel, vorrausgesetzt, die Bremse war ab Werk ordentlich entlüftet.

Die Borecaps werde ich irgendwann demnächst auch tauschen, dann werde ich mal ein wenig experimentieren.
Eigentlich sollte es bei den neuen Bremsen sogar besser gehen, weil der Entlüftungsanschluß ja auf der gleichen Seite wie die Caps ist.

Ich glaube ja, Du hast diesmal einfach nur Pech gehabt...


----------



## StillPad (15. November 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Die Borecaps werde ich irgendwann demnächst auch tauschen, dann werde ich mal ein wenig experimentieren.
> Eigentlich sollte es bei den neuen Bremsen sogar besser gehen, weil der Entlüftungsanschluß ja auf der gleichen Seite wie die Caps ist.
> 
> Ich glaube ja, Du hast diesmal einfach nur Pech gehabt...



Die Borecaps zu tauschen ist eingendlich ganz einfach wenn du nix mehr an der Leitung machst.

Legst dir den Bremssattel auf die Seite, öffnest die Borecaps.
Dann füllst du die Kammern richtig voll und setzt die neue Caps schräg drauf.
Wie bei der Dichtung auch 
Anschließend gehts du gerade nach unten ins Gewinde.

Das Dot lüft über aber so sollte keine Luft rein kommen.

Erst beim klein dann beim großen Kolben.


----------



## MikeZ (15. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Erst beim klein dann beim großen Kolben.


 
Ich hab nur 4 gleich große, weil E4...

Muss eh erstmal schauen, ob das die gleichen Caps wie bei der M4 sind.
Erstmal gibt´s aber Bremsscheiben und die Matchmaker-Schellen.

Meine LowSpeed-Druckstufe der Gabel muss ich wohl auch umshimmen, die E4 packt trotz der IceTech-Scheiben bestialisch zu!


----------



## Whitey (15. November 2013)

Stillpad - warum fährst Du eine Hope Bremse? Seit ich Beiträge von Dir lese beschwerst Du Dich über Hope. Ich fahre mittlerweile die 5. oder 6. Hope und kann keines Deiner Probleme nachvollziehen. Ich hatte zwar auch mal eine Montags-M4 aber selbst die hat Sören Speer hinbekommen. Alle sonstigen Bremsen von Hope gehen immer (!), haben quasi kein Fading (!), quietschen nicht (!), müssen nicht alle 3 Monate entlüftet werden sondern eigentlich nur 1 x / Jahr (!), bremsen brachialst (!) und sehen einfach nur rattenscharf aus. 

Versuch doch mal was von Shimano oder Avid?

Hope ist so eine kleine Firma und die machen so einen guten Job! Das ist nicht einfach ...

Btw - meine Hope V4 ist nach der Tech M4 die für mich beste Bremse von Hope. Und der Tech/Evo Hebel ist erste Sahne!


----------



## StillPad (15. November 2013)

Whitey schrieb:


> Stillpad - warum fährst Du eine Hope Bremse? Seit ich Beiträge von Dir lese beschwerst Du Dich über Hope.



Weil die anderen Hersteller noch schlimmer sind.

Bei einer 500 Bremse erwarte ich erstklassig Ware und nicht "naja ist ganz ok", das bekomme ich auch bei Shimano für 100

Wo wir bei Negativ Aspekten sind, ich war heute wieder unterwegs und der erste Eindruck täuschte nicht.

Die Bremse wirkt bei mir wie eine Kinderbremse.
Nach meiner Meinung könnte der Bremsgriff locker noch 15mm weg vom Lenker sein damit ich es bequem greifen könnte.

Auch konnte ich noch keine Unterschiede zur V2 feststellen.
Mag sein das man Sie in extrem Situationen merkt aber in der normalen Alltagsfahrt merkt man gar nix.

60gr Gewichtsersparnis (Pro Bremse inkl. 203mm Scheibe) macht jetzt so eine teure Investition auch nicht gerade sinnvoll.

Kommen wir zum Positiven:

- Optik
- Gewichtsersparnis
- Die neuen Bremshebel sind super, bis auf das sie für mich schon zu klein sind.
- Ersatzteilversorgung
- Funktion (wenn man wirklich die gesamte Luft draußen hat)
- Dosierbarkeit


Ahja und so große Hände habe ich auch nicht, normal passt mir Handschuhe Größe 10

Ich hoffe nur das Hope da noch andere Ersatzbremshebel bringt.

Ich würde Leute vor dem Kauf unbedingt raten bei irgend jemand wegen der Hebelgröße zu gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (15. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Weil die anderen Hersteller noch schlimmer sind.
> 
> Bei einer 500 Bremse erwarte ich erstklassig Ware und nicht "naja ist ganz ok", das bekomme ich auch bei Shimano für 100
> 
> ...




Verkaufst Du mir Deine Investition? Hätte schon Interesse da Du eh nicht zufrieden bist. Mache mir einen Preis und schon bist Du die Probleme Los!


----------



## LeonII (17. November 2013)

Hi,

Ich fahre jetzt auch ne V2... Habe diese gebraucht gekauft. Verzögern will sie noch nicht so stark. Bin davor code gefahren... Welche Beläge bremsen am besten (stärksten).

Bis jetzt muss ich noch ziemlich viel Kraft aufbringen um das Rad zu blockieren...



MfG


----------



## Carcass (17. November 2013)

Sinter beläge haben etwas mehr Power. Die Code ist etwas Stärker was den Absoluten Druckpunkt angeht. Die Hope sind gut zu Dosieren und ich finde sie sehr Benutzerfreundlich. Wenn sie nicht verzögern will eventuell mal die Bremsflüssigkeit Tauschen.


----------



## lexle (17. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Weil die anderen Hersteller noch schlimmer sind.
> 
> Bei einer 500 Bremse erwarte ich erstklassig Ware und nicht "naja ist ganz ok", das bekomme ich auch bei Shimano für 100
> 
> ...




die V2 ist ja auch sehr gut gewesen.

Meine V4 ist deutlich stärker als die M4 und mit den kevlar Leitungen sehr leicht


----------



## LeonII (17. November 2013)

Hi,

Ist sie auch viel stärker als die V2?


Gruss


----------



## Carcass (17. November 2013)

Ich find die V4 schon stärker aber die V2 hab ich auch nie klein bekommen.


----------



## LeonII (17. November 2013)

Ich werde die mal entlüften und dann schauen wir mal weiter. Ich frag mich eben immer ob ich Code verwöhnt bin... Bei meiner V2 muss ich echt stark am Hebel ziehen bis mal was geht. Vielleicht gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich hoffe sie kommt noch besser.


Gruss


----------



## Mirko29 (17. November 2013)

Ich bin auch von der Code auf die V2 umgestiegen. Ich hab mich aber nicht von der Code verwöhnt gefühlt  Sie war bissiger, aber ich brauche eine Bremse die ich feiner dosieren kann. Wenn mal alles passt, wird die V2 auch locker die Räder blockieren. Bei der Code hab ich dazu geneigt vor Kurven zu überbremsen...


----------



## StillPad (18. November 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Verkaufst Du mir Deine Investition? Hätte schon Interesse da Du eh nicht zufrieden bist. Mache mir einen Preis und schon bist Du die Probleme Los!



Weiß ich noch nicht, erstmal gucken was Robin von sich gibt wegen größerer Bremshebel.

Wird irgendwie von Bremse zu Bremse immer kleiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (18. November 2013)

Probier doch mal die Race-Hebel. Die müssten weiter wegstehen.


----------



## Brainman (18. November 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Probier doch mal die Race-Hebel. Die müssten weiter wegstehen.



Die sind aber Insgesamt noch kleiner als alle anderen Hebel von Hope.

Und Austauschhebel in verschiedenen Größen habe ich von Hope noch nie gesehen. Es würde mich also sehr Wundern wenn sie jetzt damit anfangen.


----------



## acid-driver (18. November 2013)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ging es um die Entfernung zum Lenker. Wenn der Hebel kürzer ist, braucht er zwar mehr Kraft aber die Entfernung dürfte geringer werden.


----------



## StillPad (18. November 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Und Austauschhebel in verschiedenen Größen habe ich von Hope noch nie gesehen. Es würde mich also sehr Wundern wenn sie jetzt damit anfangen.



Die Moto's hatten verschiedene Hebel 

Beim neuen Tech Hebel kann man durch ersetzen der Schraube vielleich noch 3-5 mm rausholen.
Ist jetzt geschätzt.

So ich habe die Fotos mal hochgeladen.













Wie ich schon meinte Kindergriffe 

Edit:
Nach innen schieben hatte ich auch schon versucht, aber nur mit Zeigefinger bremsen ist mir zu wenig Power.


----------



## Brainman (18. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die Moto's hatten verschiedene Hebel



Der Moto Hebel ist der einzige Hope Hebel den ich nie hatte.
Find den optisch nicht schön.
Bei allen anderen Hebeln gab es jedenfalls keine größeren zum wechseln.
Und dank der Werkzeuglosen Griffweiteneinstellung, die das ja ausgleichen soll, würde ich nicht mit größeren Hebeln rechnen.


----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)

Wie schon im Fotoalbum gesagt, nach innen damit. einbremsen und BOOM.

Habe heute übrigens festgestellt nach 4 Wochen Standzeit des Bikes, das ich auch Luft in der HR hab, hatte bisher nichmal ansatzweise Problem bereitet, war trotzdem wie nen ANKER, will gar nicht wissen was passiert wenn ich die Luft raus hab. 

Wie lang ist denn deine Zeigefinger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (18. November 2013)

Wer Bremst auch mit 2 Finger? Ich hab meine so montiert das ich mit dem Zeigefinger Bremse. Mehr brauchts eh net ist ne 1 Finger Bremse für mich.


----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)

Sooo muss das, wirklich


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. November 2013)

Könnt Ihr mal mit dem Eloxporno aufhören .....meine Tastatur bekommt vom sabbern schon Aussetzer


----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)

Ahh das eklärt warum meine Tasten um die Space-Taste herum so schwergängig sind


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mal mit dem Eloxporno aufhören .....meine Tastatur bekommt vom sabbern schon Aussetzer


...mach weiter, mein Scrollrad quietscht noch


----------



## LeonII (18. November 2013)

Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige der viel Kraft im Finger oder eben in den Finger braucht.


Gruss


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Im Vergleich zum Scrollrad geht der Hebel meiner V4 wie geschmiert


----------



## StillPad (18. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Wie schon im Fotoalbum gesagt, nach innen damit. einbremsen und BOOM.
> 
> Wie lang ist denn deine Zeigefinger?



Was soll das bringen die nach innen zu verschieben?
Kommt man nur noch mit ein Finger dran, toll.
Wenn ich ne 1 Finger Bremse haben will hole ich bestimmt nicht so eine Bremse...

Zeigefinger vom ersten Gelenk ca. 10,2cm
Stinkefinger ca. 11,3cm

Wenn ich dein Foto so sehe hast du kleine Hände da der Griff sehr nah am Lenker ist auch wenn er weiter innen ist.


----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)

Na das Bild ist ja vom Bike meiner Freundin und die hat definitiv kleine Hände, aber bei mir sieht das nicht so anders aus.
Mein Finger ist 8cm lang und ich denke bis 10-11 cm sollte der Heble gut funktionieren.

Ich kann auch so mit zwei Fingern bremsen wenn es sein muss! brauch man aber selten bei der V4, außer du wiegst 200kg vielleicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Na das Bild ist ja vom Bike meiner Freundin und die hat definitiv kleine Hände, aber bei mir sieht das nicht so anders aus.
> Mein Finger ist 8cm lang und ich denke bis 10-11 cm sollte der Heble gut funktionieren.
> 
> Ich kann auch so mit zwei Fingern bremsen wenn es sein muss! brauch man aber selten bei der V4, außer du wiegst 200kg vielleicht.


Da hast du Recht...wir bringen so um die 200kg auf die Waage. In sehr langen Abfahrten geht ohne zwei Finger auf Dauer nichts.  Aber in normalen Gelände reicht aber auch ein Finger.
Übrigens habe ich die sehr lange Leitung der Hinterradbremse nach ein paar Versuchen auch wunderbar entlüftet bekommen....ich habe sie einfach von der Terrasse hängen lassen und schön abgeklopft. (die Vibratortechnik ist mir damals nicht eigefallen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (18. November 2013)

Mein Zeigefinger ist ziemlich genau 10cm lang. Probier es doch einfach mal aus mit dem einen Finger. Wenn der echt zu schwach ist für die V4 dann nimm Rücktritt.


----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)

Oder Fingertraining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vibratortechnik 

Also der Bremsehebl ist im Maximalfall ca 7-8 cm vom Griff entfernt, rechnet man das vorderste Fingerglied herunter sollte es bis zu 11cm langen Fingern definitiv passen.


----------



## StillPad (21. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Na das Bild ist ja vom Bike meiner Freundin und die hat definitiv kleine Hände, aber bei mir sieht das nicht so anders aus.
> Mein Finger ist 8cm lang und ich denke bis 10-11 cm sollte der Heble gut funktionieren.
> 
> Ich kann auch so mit zwei Fingern bremsen wenn es sein muss! brauch man aber selten bei der V4, außer du wiegst 200kg vielleicht.



Da gehts doch schon los du hast 2cm weniger, damit wäre der Hebel bei mir auch passend.
Habe ja geschrieben der müsste noch weiter 15-20mm weg damit ich gut greifen könnte!

Davon mal abgesehn geht es hier um reine Fingerlänge die ist aber nicht genau zu vergleichen, da ja das Daumengelenk/ballen Bereich der am Griff aufliegt auch noch unterschiedlich ist. So können selbst kürzere Finger auf eine ähnliche Griffweite wandern.

Der nächste Punkt die Griffe sind gemacht für 2 Finger was man an der Bauform schon sieht wieso sollte ich nun anfangen mit nur ein Finger zu bremsen?
Wurde davon was geschrieben von Hope? Ich kann dazu bei kein Händler oder auf der Hope HP was finden.

Der nächste Punkt ist das die Bremse noch weit davon entfernt ist bei mir mit nur ein Finger die nötige Bremskraft zu bringen.
Gerade in der Innenstadt muss man soviel, schnell und kraftvoll bremsen das man ein Krampf in Finger bekommt da will ich bestimmt den 2. Finger zu Unterstützung nicht missen.

Auf gerader chilliger Strecke geht das noch aber nicht in der Großstadt Action oder Berg ab.
Gerade so Benutzer welche "Comfort" in Namen haben sollten das einsehen.

Fingerhakeln wird übrigens mit den Mittelfinger gemacht für den der Griff in jeder Position zu nah wäre 

Typisches Fanboy gelaber hier, anstatt einfach mal anzuerkennen das hier Mist gebaut wurde.

Dazu kommt das man ein Tech2 Hebel nicht als Vorbild nehmen sollte wenn es um ein Tech3 geht oder weiß hier einer das die Tech 2 ein größeren Abstand haben?!

Tja ich habe meine ja hier noch liegen habe dort 5mm mehr Abstand als bei den 3ern auf der max. Position.

Etliche Beiträge vorher habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben das mit die neuen Hebel noch kleiner vorkommen als die Alten.


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. November 2013)

Hope hat absolut keinen Mist gebaut!
Es sind keinerlei Beschwerden bei mir oder Hope bekannt, dass die Hebel zu klein wären.
Und mal ein offenes Wort. Wenn du in der Stadt Kraftprobleme beim Bremsen hast, würde ich den Fehler nicht in den Bremsen vermuten. 
Fahr mal einen ganzen Tag in Todtnau oder Bad Wildbad DH. DANACH dürfen die Finger weh tun.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Ich fahre auch ab und an mit dem Rad in der Stadt. Und zwar in Frankfurt am Main. 

Jetzt mal zwei Fotos wie es bei mir aussieht. Dass du mit zwei ausgestreckten Finger Probleme bekommst kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Evtl. solltest du mal über eine andere Technik nachdenken. Der Hebel ist fast komplett bis zum Anschlag an den Lenker gestellt.
Ein Finger an der Bremse reicht locker. Eine geschlossene Hand bzw. Faust hat deutlich mehr Kraft als eine bei der zwei Finger am Bremshebel rumwürgen der viel zu weit vom Lenker wegsteht. 
Mit dieser Handposition gibt es selbst bei den ruppigsten Trails keine Kraftprobleme. Nebenbei kann die Hand auch den Lenker fester halten als nur mit drei Fingern.
Dabei spielt es jetzt keine Rolle ob das der Tech oder Tech 3 Hebel ist. Beide lassen sich so einstellen.
Und nochmal sorry, aber meine 8 jährige Tochter hat genug Kraft in der Hand um eine Tech 3 X2 mit einem Finger zum blockieren zu bringen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. November 2013)

Hmm das Bild irritiert mich aber nu vom Runterfaher. Man kann  die Tech Hebel bis Lenker ziehen seh ich. Das is aber nich gerade das gelbe Gefühl vom Ei, weil ich finde der Hebel sollte dann doch schon eher mitte stoppen und nich bis Lenker .Und zudem muss man anscheind die Tech Hebel ziemlich weit innen am Lenker montieren um sich net den Mittelfinger zu ramponieren . Oder is das nur reine Einstellsache ??


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. November 2013)

Das ist mit fast voller Kraft gezogen. Da geht der Hebel bis fast an den Griff am Lenker. In dieser Stellung wäre das VR aber schon längst blockiert.
Beim Bremsen dosiere ich nur mit einem Finger. Bei 203mm Scheiben funktioniert das super. 
Die Bremse ist halt auf meine Bedürfnisse und Fahrweise eingestellt.
Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis niemanden der seine Bremsen deutlich anders einstellt.


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2013)

Ich brems' seit 10 Jahren nur noch mit einem Finger. Wenn das bei einer Bremse nicht geht, geht die Bremse.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Da gehts doch schon los du hast 2cm weniger, damit wäre der Hebel bei mir auch passend.
> Habe ja geschrieben der müsste noch weiter 15-20mm weg damit ich gut greifen könnte!
> 
> Davon mal abgesehn geht es hier um reine Fingerlänge die ist aber nicht genau zu vergleichen, da ja das Daumengelenk/ballen Bereich der am Griff aufliegt auch noch unterschiedlich ist. So können selbst kürzere Finger auf eine ähnliche Griffweite wandern.
> ...


Ich glaube Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich meinte. 
"Da hast du Recht...wir bringen so um die 200kg auf die Waage. In sehr langen Abfahrten geht ohne zwei Finger auf Dauer nichts.  Aber in normalen Gelände reicht aber auch ein Finger."
Wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bin reicht ein Finger mit dem Tandem bei normaler Handkraft völlig aus und man hat den Lenker besser unter Kontrolle. Selbst wenn ich auf einem ebenen Radweg (mit dem Tandem sind wir da sehr schnell unterwegs) mit einem Finger durchziehen würde, blockiert mir das VR sofort. Zwei Finger brauche ich wirklich nur in seeeehr  langen Abfahrten.
Übrigens, Comfort bezieht sich bei mir nur auf Vollfederung und nicht Fahrweise 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32286



Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Hope hat absolut keinen Mist gebaut!
> Es sind keinerlei Beschwerden bei mir oder Hope bekannt, dass die Hebel zu klein wären.
> Und mal ein offenes Wort. Wenn du in der Stadt Kraftprobleme beim Bremsen hast, würde ich den Fehler nicht in den Bremsen vermuten.
> Fahr mal einen ganzen Tag in Todtnau oder Bad Wildbad DH. DANACH dürfen die Finger weh tun.
> ...


----------



## StillPad (22. November 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Hope hat absolut keinen Mist gebaut!
> Es sind keinerlei Beschwerden bei mir oder Hope bekannt, dass die Hebel zu klein wären.


Wahrscheinlich habe Sie es nur ignoriert, ich habe mich damals beim Tech wechseln bei Robin informiert und der hat mir bestätigt das die Tech 2 kleiner geworden sind als die Motos.
Ich meinte sogar es gab Leute die damals Probleme hatten die Griffe vernünftigt zu erreichen, weil sie "zu groß" waren.
Die BPC war nämlich da noch mit Abhängig von der Hebelreichweite

Und ja selbst beim ersten tausch fand ich die Hebel schon sehr klein bei der Tech 3 habe ich nun nochmal 5mm weniger.

Wer wenn nicht Hope hat sonst daran schuld?



> Und mal ein offenes Wort. Wenn du in der Stadt Kraftprobleme beim Bremsen hast, würde ich den Fehler nicht in den Bremsen vermuten.
> Fahr mal einen ganzen Tag in Todtnau oder Bad Wildbad DH. DANACH dürfen die Finger weh tun.
> Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Ich fahre auch ab und an mit dem Rad in der Stadt. Und zwar in Frankfurt am Main.


Sicher der Fehler muss am Fahrer liegen 

Ich fahre zu 80% in der Stadt und wenn es nur zum Wald ist muss ich erstmal durch die Stadt.
Dort muss man jede Sekunden bereit sein den Bock zum stillstand zu bringen.
Hier kann man nicht immer vorrausschauend bremsen.



> Jetzt mal zwei Fotos wie es bei mir aussieht. Dass du mit zwei ausgestreckten Finger Probleme bekommst kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Evtl. solltest du mal über eine andere Technik nachdenken. Der Hebel ist fast komplett bis zum Anschlag an den Lenker gestellt.
> Ein Finger an der Bremse reicht locker. Eine geschlossene Hand bzw. Faust hat deutlich mehr Kraft als eine bei der zwei Finger am Bremshebel rumwürgen der viel zu weit vom Lenker wegsteht.
> Mit dieser Handposition gibt es selbst bei den ruppigsten Trails keine Kraftprobleme. Nebenbei kann die Hand auch den Lenker fester halten als nur mit drei Fingern.


Du willst mir also wirklich erzählen das ich bei einer 500 Bremse nun meine Technik ändern soll weil die Bremshebel so klein sind?
Und ich anfangen soll mit ein Finger zu bremsen?

Wann ging das eigendlich los das die Benutzer sich an die Technik anpassen müssen und nicht die Technik an die Benutzer?

Wieso wird der dann der Bremshebel nicht gleich auf 1 Finger angepasst?



> Dabei spielt es jetzt keine Rolle ob das der Tech oder Tech 3 Hebel ist. Beide lassen sich so einstellen.
> Und nochmal sorry, aber meine 8 jährige Tochter hat genug Kraft in der Hand um eine Tech 3 X2 mit einem Finger zum blockieren zu bringen.


So deine 8 jährige Tocher hat 100kg+Bike und kann in kürzester Zeit das Rad zum Stillstand bringen mit einen Finger

Hätte ich nur 40kg wäre das kein Problem aber bei mir ist da schon mehr Kraft notwendig.

Deine Fotos sind schon sehr extrem wäre mir viel zu nah am Lenker, da hat man immer so ein Bremse kaputt Gefühl wenn man das soweit rein drücken kann.

Kommen wir nun mal dazu das hier massiv Fakten verleugnet werden und versucht wird ein als Spinner abzustempeln.
Das ist absolut typisches Fanboy gelaber.

Die harten Fakten:

- Die Bremshebel sind für 2 Finger konstruiert
- Die Bremshebel werden von Generation zu Generation kleiner
- Der Fahrer ist schwer und hat ein schweres Rad

Ich habe nicht umsonst die starkste Bremse gewählt.
Ich fahre seit dem es 2 Finger Bremshebel gibt mit 2 Finger am Bremshebel.
Grund es is bequem, man braucht weniger Kraft und man kann schneller reagieren. Gerade in der Stadt wo ein Leute in Minuten Takt ohne Vorwarnung vors Rad laufen muss man schnell und am besten Sofort zum stillstand kommen.
Ohne ein Krampf im Zeigefinger zu bekommen.

Wenn ich eine offene Strecke habe kann ich auch locker mit 1 Finger bremsen da ich sogut wie nicht bremsen muss (wenn dann nur ein wenig verzögern muss), mir keiner vors Rad läuft und auch sonst auf nicht viel achten muss.

Wenns Berg ab geht sind wir ehrlich, will keiner bremsen. Wer bremst verliert.
Wenn ich die Strecke kenne weiß ich wo ich vorher bremsen muss, wenn aber ein Tier raus springt oder sonst eine Notfallbremsung kommt wird es mit ein Finger sehr knapp.

Wenn ich bremse ist es einmal massiv das die Räder vielleicht sogar blockieren und dann wird wieder Gas gegeben.
Es gibt genug Leute die progressiv bremsen, aber jeder wie er will.

Das ist mir mit ein Finger alles viel zu ermüdent (An lange Abfahrten mit Schleifbremsung und ein Finger will ich gar nicht erst denken.) und ich gebe zu ich hätte auch Schiss nicht schnell genug den 2. Finger an die Bremse zu bekommen wenn ich ihn denn benötige.

@ Comfort
Habe noch nie ein Tandem im Gelände gesehn 
Aber würdest du es in der Schräge mit ein Finger jeder Zeit schaffen sofort zum stillstand zu kommen?
Kann ich nämlich nicht glauben.


Es gab hier vor Jahren mal ne Umfrage wie die Leute bremsen.
Da war alles dabei: 2-Finger, 1xF-Zeigefinger, 1xF-Mittelfinger, 3 Finger

Mit den Bremshebel wirds für Leute die nur mit den Mittelfinger bremsen echt knapp.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft was Leute machen sollen die noch größere Hände haben als ich.
Ich habe den Tag Handschuhegröße 13 gesehn.

Warum wird die Hebel nicht gleich so groß konstruiert das auch große Leute ihn nutzen können verkleinern kann man ja in den Fall immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. November 2013)

Is ja alles schön und gut, jedem sein Fahrstil.
 ich fahre auch in der Stadt, zum Wald mus ebenfalls durch diese und muss auch schnell reagieren können, das geht aber mit einem Finger genauso und das ist auch ein Fakt. und warum sollten man mit 2 Finger schneller reagieren können?

Und wo werden hier denn Fakten verleugnet? du schaffst eben auch Fakten die keine sind, und niemand stempelt dich hier als Spinner ab, nur bist du eben Beratungsresistent wie das ja schonmal so schön gesagt wurde.
Es sind ne Menge Leute mit den Dingern mehr als zufrieden, und die werden sich ja hier alle auch nix schönreden nur weil sie viel Geld dafür bezahlt haben.

-Und was hat es damit zu tun das die Hebel für 2 Finger sind, wenn du sie dennoch zu weit am Griff montiert hast?

-Ich sehe nicht das der Hebel kleiner geworden ist zum vorigen Tech Evo.

-Warum sollte Hope die Hebel größer machen? Im Verhältniss sind die Kunden mit großen Händen wohl ein kleiner Anteil, und Hope muss ja auch Gewichsttechnisch Konkurenzfähig bleiben und will das möglichst größte Klientel bedienen.

Und hier nochmal ein Bild, der Hebel ist bei gleicher Einstellung somit sogar etwas weiter vom Lenker weg als beim TECH EVO:




Und wir müssen darüber auch nicht streiten, fahr du die Hebel so wie du willst, wenn du keine Verbesserungsvorschläge an nimmst ist das deine Sache, du musst die Bremse ja nicht fahren, und andere Bremsen sind teilweise noch kleiner.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> @ Comfort
> Habe noch nie ein Tandem im Gelände gesehn
> Aber würdest du es in der Schräge mit ein Finger jeder Zeit schaffen sofort zum stillstand zu kommen?
> Kann ich nämlich nicht glauben.


...meine Frau, amtierender Stoker, würde mich prügeln wenn ich nicht zuverlässig bremse.
Ich konnte es auch nicht glauben, aber mit der V4 reicht ein Finger im Mittelgebirge (Harz/Erzgebirge/Thüringer Wald) voll aus, ich muss aufpassen das das VR nicht blockiert. Selbst in den Alpen bin ich meist nur mit einem Finger an der Bremse unterwegs (beim Tandem) und Solo mit Magura und XTR sowieso nur ein Finger (ca. 80kg Körpergewicht).
In den Alpen habe ich nur den zweiten o. dritten Finger dazu genommen , wenn es ewig steil bergab ging (länger als eine Stunde) Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich mind. einmal die Woche Klettern gehe(ev. bin ich deswegen etwas kräftiger in der Hand).
Z.B. habe ich meine Hebel auch sehr weit innen montiert, da komm ich normal nur mit einem Finger rann. Für mich ist es wichtiger, möglichst viele Finger am Lenker zu haben um sicher steuern zu können. 







Hier mal ein Bericht, was mit dem Tandem gut machbar ist.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11029012&postcount=41


----------



## Brainman (22. November 2013)

Beispiel: Hope baut eine Bremse (erstmal egal welche)
Von 100 Benutzern sind 98 Zufrieden und kommen gut klar, zwei nicht (z.B. weil sie lange Finger haben)
Dann würde ich sagen hat Hope alles richtig gemacht. Man kann es nicht allen recht machen, schon gar nicht aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht.
Das selbe mit den 90° Anschlüssen. Weil die bei 1-2 Rahmen nicht passen kann Hope nicht allen 100 einen zweiten geraden Anschluss dazu packen.
Das hat auch nichts mit "Fanboy" zu tun.
Ich habe Handschuhgröße 10, hab den Hebel zwei Fingerbreit vom Griff weg montiert und die Hebelweite nichtmal ganz offen. Passt perfekt.

Einfach ein bisschen rumprobieren, das wird schon.


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2013)

Wer sagt bitte, dass das an der V4 2-Finger-Bremshebel sind ?

Ich kenne absolut niemand, der noch mit 2 Fingern bremst. Da sind auch wirklich alle aktuellen Bremsen stark genug dafür.

Ich wiege um die 110kg und jeder kräftige Zug am Bremsgriff hätte mich in der Stadt schon bei der ersten V2 über den Lenker gehauen...

Sorry Stillpad, aber ich glaube, deine V4 ist immer noch beschi55en befüllt / eingestellt.
Laß sie nochmal jemand anderes anschauen.


----------



## StillPad (22. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> -Und was hat es damit zu tun das die Hebel für 2 Finger sind, wenn du sie dennoch zu weit am Griff montiert hast?


Woher willst du wissen das die zu weit aussen sind?
Weißt du überhaupt wie ich greife?
Wo meine Hände genau sind wenn ich aufen Bock sitze?!
Nein aber Hauptsache mal behapten die sind zum Nah am Griff.



> -Ich sehe nicht das der Hebel kleiner geworden ist zum vorigen Tech Evo.


Deine Fotomontage entspricht nicht der Wirklichkeit!



> -Warum sollte Hope die Hebel größer machen? Im Verhältniss sind die Kunden mit großen Händen wohl ein kleiner Anteil, und Hope muss ja auch Gewichsttechnisch Konkurenzfähig bleiben und will das möglichst größte Klientel bedienen.


Es wollte kein Problem sein die Bohrungsposition ein bischen zu ändern um den Hebel auch weiter verstellbar zu machen.
Dazu muss dieser nicht unbedingt schwerer werden.
Das selbe machen die schon die ganzen Jahre und verkaufen dir das als 10% mehr Bremsleistung.



> Und wir müssen darüber auch nicht streiten, fahr du die Hebel so wie du willst, wenn du keine Verbesserungsvorschläge an nimmst ist das deine Sache, du musst die Bremse ja nicht fahren, und andere Bremsen sind teilweise noch kleiner.



Es geht darum das ihr hier einfach mal Bullshit drauf los labert und behaupten aufstellt die nicht stimmen.

Nur weil ihr die Bremshebel weiter innen montiert muss das noch lange nicht für alle passend sein.
Wer sagt das die Griffe gleich breit sind?

Aber Hauptsache mal falsche Tatsachen behaupten, typischer Kiddie Fanboy Gelaber.


Alles was ich hier gesagt habe ist das mir die Bremshebel zu klein sind, ich fand schon die Tech 2 recht klein.

Als Beispiel habe ich sogar noch ein paar Bild gemacht wo sich Leute mit  mit größeren Finger ungefähr vorstellen können wo die Bremshebel liegen werden.
Und die Finger sind natürlich nicht so gespreizt, das ist nur damit man die Hebel Postition besser erkennt.



> Wer sagt bitte, dass das an der V4 2-Finger-Bremshebel sind ?


Die Konstruktion? Hat mehr als ein Finger platz?
Ich habe hier sogar noch ein Relikt wo 3 Finger platz haben.



> Ich kenne absolut niemand, der noch mit 2 Fingern bremst. Da sind auch wirklich alle aktuellen Bremsen stark genug dafür.


Und ich habe hier niemanden der nur mit ein Finger bremst.
Was bedeutet das jetzt?
Richtig gar nix.

Bisher zeigt die Bremse nach 5 Ausfahrten noch nicht annährend als Wurfanker.
Verzögert zwar aber das Rad sofort zum blockieren zu bekommen geht nur mir viel Kraft.



> Sorry Stillpad, aber ich glaube, deine V4 ist immer noch beschi55en befüllt / eingestellt.
> Laß sie nochmal jemand anderes anschauen.


Nachdem Druckpunkt dürfte nix mehr drin sein.

Kolben sind mittig, fahren auch gleichmäßig aus

Das einzige was sein kann das die Beläge beim Transport Dot abbekommen haben.
Sah aber nicht so aus.


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. November 2013)

Wenn ich das recht seh ,so wie Kephren das Bild eingestellt hat, wäre theoretisch die einfachste Lösung ne längere Reach Schraube ?!?Falls überhaupt die Hebel das mitmachen Damit wären wohl auch Leute mit größeren Händen gut bedient und das länger drehen einer Schraube wird wohl auch nich die Welt kosten  Andere möglichkeit bei Standartgewinde nimm dir ne Titanschraube feile diese auf deine Länge zurecht und der Fisch wäre gelutscht (wenns die Hebel hergeben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (22. November 2013)

Also ich habe auch ungefähr deine Fingerlänge. Meine Tech2 habe ich so eingestellt:









Da der Tech3 wohl etwas weiter nach außen konstruiert ist, würde ich ihn um die Differenz nach innen verschieben. Bin da echt um meinen breiten Lenker froh, am CC ists gerade so an der Grenze gewesen mit den Tech2. Nun sind Mini-Hebel dran.

deine Shifter lassen sich übrigens auch am Lenker bewegen, nur so als Tipp


----------



## kephren23 (22. November 2013)

SillPad Was erzählst du denn?
Mein Bild zeigt ganz klar das der Hebel in keinster weise kleiner zum vorigen Tech geworden ist und komm mal runter! Wenn dir der Hope hebel nicht passt dann kauf dir was anderes, aber Größer sind andere eben auch nicht, ehr kleiner!
Und keine Ahnunh wie du auf deinem Bike sitzt, aber kann ja auch nun nicht so anders sein wie bei die meisten anderen! 
Aber dann ist es eben so!


----------



## MikeZ (22. November 2013)

StillPad, ich hab hier noch eine nagelneue Elixir 5.
Ich glaube, die möchte ich Dir schenken...


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2013)

Irgendwas kann einfach nicht stimmern. Mich befördert auch meine X.0 Trail zuverlässig in die Botanik, wenn ich da mit einem Finger richtig zugreife.


----------



## LeonII (22. November 2013)

Hi Jungs,

Also die V2 an meinem 951 scheint sich einzubremsen.... Habe jetzt ein paar Abfahrten hinter mir. Langsam bin ich zufrieden, optisch und Verarbeitungstechnisch war ich ja voll bei der hope, weswegen ich sie auch gekauft habe. Langsam kommt auch die bremskraft, die ich so vermisst habe. Jetzt muss ich die Beläge an meiner Uzzi noch einfahren. 

Gruss


----------



## Carcass (22. November 2013)

Sinter Beläge dauern beim einfahren immer etwas länger!


----------



## kephren23 (22. November 2013)

Also bei mir ging das mit dem einbremsen recht flott muss ich sagen, habe meine Scheiben kurz einmal mit 600er Schleifpapier abgezogen, Fettfrei gemacht und Sinter-Beläge rein und nach ein paar Runden war die Bremse top zu dosieren und mit normaler Anstrengung mit einem Finger blockiert auch das Hinterrad.


----------



## slayerrider (23. November 2013)

Kurze Frage, mir ist heute beim Entlüften ein Kolben rausgefallen (Mono 6ti). Haben ihn wieder sauber reingemacht, scheint auch dicht zu sein. Aber jeglicher Entlüfungsversuch scheitert jämmerlich. Ich habe gerade ein bisschen rumgesucht. Ergebnis:

Kann es sein, dass im Bremssattel noch Luft ist? Wenn den Enflütungsschlauch anschließe und die Kolben alle zurückdrücke, bekomme ich dann die Luft raus?

Ich habe heute nämlich schon Stunden daran herumoperiert...


----------



## atomatom (23. November 2013)

Beim entlüften solltest du die Kolben immer zurück drücken, wenn du das nicht machst hast du sonst zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit drin. Ich musste aber beim entlüften auch schon mal 7-8 mal den Ausgleichsbehälter füllen bis wirklich keine Luft mehr in der Bremse war.
Mir ist aber auch aufgefallen dass die Dichtung der Bohrungsdeckel beim reinschrauben gerne nach aussen gedrückt werden, eventuell hilft es wenn du die mal raus schraubst und die Dichtung wieder nach vorne schiebst oder gleich neue rein machst.


----------



## FastForward58 (26. November 2013)

Hi,
eigentlich lassen mich solche Diskussionsrunden kalt, aber wenn ich Dein gejammere lese fällt mir nur eins ein.

LERNE ZU BREMSEN.

Wer mit zwei Finger bei einer solchen Bremse "viel Kraft benötigt" das 
VR zu blockieren, hat

A: Kein schmackes in den Fingern
oder 
B: Angst vor der Bremse
oder
C: Wirklich schlecht entlüftet

Hope Fanboy verabschiedet sich.

P.S. Ich liebe es mit meine Hope M4 mit nur einem Finger  Poser Hope Fanboy Stoppies zu machen.







StillPad schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen das die zu weit aussen sind?
> Weißt du überhaupt wie ich greife?
> Wo meine Hände genau sind wenn ich aufen Bock sitze?!
> Nein aber Hauptsache mal behapten die sind zum Nah am Griff.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (26. November 2013)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen... Hab zwar "nur" eine V2, aber ich hab mir nach dem Kauf angewöhnt mit nur einem Finger zu bremsen. Ich brauch den 2. Finger schlicht nicht mehr. Hab mit Gear auch gut 80kg + Bike.


----------



## Brainman (26. November 2013)

Ich bremse aus gewohnheit mit "zwei" Fingern.
Geht aber auch Problemlos.
Meine Bremsen sind alle so eingestellt das ich eh nur ein paar mm am Hebel ziehen muß damit sie zupackt, also was solls.


----------



## LeonII (26. November 2013)

Hi,

Kann mir jemand erklären warum ich das Entlüftungskit auf Druck prüfen soll? Wozu sinddie Alu Deckel?

Vielleicht kann mir einfach jemand den gesamten Ablauf mit diesem kit erklären?


Und ja, ich habe das hope Video angeschaut.


MfG


----------



## napo (3. Dezember 2013)

moinZz 

dämnachst wollte ich an der V4 ein paar Änderungen machen, es kommt ein Sram XX1 Trigger neben die Tech Hebel montiert ... hat jemand erfahrung damit ? passt das ergonomisch gut zusammen, passt evtl. dieser Sram Adapter den es von Hope gibt mit dem XX1 Trigger zusammen.

Hat jemand ein Bild von dieser Kombination.

  p.s. welche Bremscheiben sind die richtigen wenn ich eine Tech V4 Evo habe. die X2 MM4 sollte ja die richtige sein oder ?

welchen Adapter brauch ich bei einer Pike und einer 203 Scheibe http://www.wigglesport.de/hope-step-up-halterungen-aus-silber/


lg


----------



## Carcass (3. Dezember 2013)

Bild 3 ist für die "Alte" Saint. Schreib am besten [email protected] er kann dir genaue auskunft geben!


----------



## acid-driver (4. Dezember 2013)

Unten Rechts passt. der du gehst einfach im Bikeladen auf "Matchmaker Sram", da kommt der gleiche bei raus.
Genau, die Scheiben der M4 passen.

In meinem Album ist noch ein Bild mit Matchmakern, aber das ist wohl eher langweilig oder?


----------



## napo (4. Dezember 2013)

Aber es muß doch bestimmt ein matchmacker von hope sein das er auch die gleichen Maße hat und an den bremshebel ran paßt, oder gibt's da auch ein gewissen Standart... 
Bildet werd ich mir mal anschauen. 


Lg


----------



## acid-driver (4. Dezember 2013)

So schwer? 

Du hast doch die Tech2 oder?


----------



## Impact (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich besitze eine Hope Stealth Tech V4 Evo und würde gerne die schwarzen Bohrungsdeckel gegen rote austauschen. Nur werde ich aus den verschiedenen nicht schlau. Da ich das meiste aus bike-components.de bestellen werde würde ich es auch gerne da her beziehen.
http://www.bike-components.de/advan...id/9002/limit/24/order/~/keywords/hope/page/1

Wenn ihr etwas weiter runter scrollt werdet ihr sehen das es verschiedene Varianten gibt. Nur welche sind die Richtigen? Wenn ich auf die Zange schaue kommt es mir so vor das ein Bohrungsdeckel leicht kleiner ist als der andere.
Bei bike-components.de hab ich bisher nur ein Deckel der explizit für die V4 deklariert ist gefunden (weiß nicht ob das der größere oder kleinere ist): http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ckel-Mono-M4---M4---V4.html?xtcr=7&xtmcl=hope

Könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (27. Dezember 2013)

Einer ist groß, einer klein, Werkzeug-Aufnahme ist identisch, welchen kleinen du benötigst kann ich dir nicht genau sagen,frag einfach mal bei BC direkt nach welche du genau brauchst, die helfen dir gern und fügen das auch gern in ihren Shop ein.
Eigentlich müsste es ein M4 klein und ein V4 groß geben.


edith:
Hab grad mal geguckt bei Chain Reaction, die haben eine große und kleine Cap in Angebot.
Wie schon gesagt BC besorgt dir diese mit Sicherheit gern.


----------



## Brainman (27. Dezember 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Ich besitze eine Hope Stealth Tech V4 Evo und würde gerne die schwarzen Bohrungsdeckel gegen rote austauschen. Nur werde ich aus den verschiedenen nicht schlau. Da ich das meiste aus bike-components.de bestellen werde würde ich es auch gerne da her beziehen.
> http://www.bike-components.de/advan...id/9002/limit/24/order/~/keywords/hope/page/1
> 
> Wenn ihr etwas weiter runter scrollt werdet ihr sehen das es verschiedene Varianten gibt. Nur welche sind die Richtigen? Wenn ich auf die Zange schaue kommt es mir so vor das ein Bohrungsdeckel leicht kleiner ist als der andere.
> ...




Hier kannst du dir auf jeden fall schonmal die richtigen Teilenummern raussuchen damit du weißt was du brauchst.
http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG413


----------



## MikeZ (27. Dezember 2013)

Laut Hope-Homepage lauten die Deckel HBSP300:X für den großen und HBSP302:X für den kleinen Deckel.
X entspricht der Farbe, also:
B = Blau
GO = Gold
M = Gunsmoke
N = Schwarz
R = Rot
S = Silbern

Die Nummern habe ich bei BC jetzt auf Anhieb nicht gefunden...
Schreib mal den User runterfahrer an, der kann definitv helfen und ist für mich der größte Hope-Dealer aller Zeiten... 

Edit: Da war der Brainman wohl schneller...


----------



## Impact (27. Dezember 2013)

Hab leider heute mit denen über so alles als das gesprochen, leider ist nun keiner mehr vor Ort. 
BC nutzt die Part# leider so nicht, als das mir die Hope Tabelle helfen würde. Vor dem Problem stand ich schon bei der Ausgeleichsbehälter Membran/Abdeckungen sowie Schrauben.


----------



## Brainman (27. Dezember 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Hab leider heute mit denen über so alles als das gesprochen, leider ist nun keiner mehr vor Ort.
> BC nutzt die Part# leider so nicht, als das mir die Hope Tabelle helfen würde. Vor dem Problem stand ich schon bei der Ausgeleichsbehälter Membran/Abdeckungen sowie Schrauben.




In dem Link von dir steht doch die Teilenummer HBSP 139 (M4). Folglich das falsche Cap


----------



## MikeZ (27. Dezember 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> BC nutzt die Part# leider so nicht, als das mir die Hope Tabelle helfen würde. Vor dem Problem stand ich schon bei der Ausgeleichsbehälter Membran/Abdeckungen sowie Schrauben.



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibt BC die Hope-Nummern aber mit an...:






Edit: Der Brainman schon wieder. Langsam reichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (27. Dezember 2013)

Weder finde ich bei den erhältlichen auf BC HBSP300:X noch HBSP302:X, und umgekehrt finde ich bei Hope in der V4 Einzelteilauflistung kein HBSP139X.


----------



## Brainman (27. Dezember 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Weder finde ich bei den erhältlichen auf BC HBSP300:X noch HBSP302:X, und umgekehrt finde ich bei Hope in der V4 Einzelteilauflistung kein HBSP139X.



Weil HBSP 139 ein M4 Bore Cap ist und kein V4.
Siehe hier: http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG293
Warum BC das so angibt weiß ich nicht. Die haben vor kurzem aber auch Scheibenbremsbeläge bei den Felgenbremsen einsortiert.


----------



## kephren23 (27. Dezember 2013)

BC und Hope ist etwas heikel, kenn ich nur zu gut, die sind da nicht immer auf dem neusten Stand, aber wenn man weiß was man braucht dann machen die Jungs das schon, ansonsten, wie schon erwähnt wurde einfach den User *Runterfahrer* kontaktieren.


----------



## Impact (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab ihn mal angeschrieben


----------



## Whitey (1. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich an meiner V4 nicht aufpasse dann schmeisst mich die Bremse über den Lenker. Das Teil ist absolut brachial. Ich weiß nicht was Stillpad für Probleme hat. Aber er meckert seit mehreren Jahren hier im Hope Forum. Ich an seiner Stelle hätte längst eine SAINT montiert und probiert. Eventuell passt das besser. Oder eine CODE. Die geben sich mit der V4 alle nicht viel. V.a. in der Stadt sind alle diese Bremsen deutlich überdimensioniert. Damit kann man ja n Mopped stoppen ....


----------



## kipferl (13. Januar 2014)

hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Hope Set, allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher was es werden soll.

Fahre auf meinem DHler eine Hope Tech V2 Evo und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Im laufe der nächsten Woche hole ich mir ein gebrauchtes Canyon Strive (Enduro) aber die Elixir R überzeugte mich nichtmal bei der kurzen Probefahrt. Geplant sind alpine Touren mit längeren Abfahrten (komme aus Tirol), desshalb muss was Gescheites her 
Allerdings nicht ohne das Gewicht komplett aus den Augen zu verlieren, darum folgende Überlegung:

Vorne eine Tech 3 V4 203mm (mit Kunststoffleitungen) und hinten eine X2 mit 185mm oder 203mm.
Sollte doch genug Power haben und trotzdem relativ leicht sein?
Oder wäre hinten anstatt der X2 doch eine E4 besser? Oder vorne und hinten E4?

Hier mal die Gewichte im Vergleich, inkl. 2x Floating Disk (Herstellerangaben):

v4 + x2:
1224g

v4 + e4:
1284g

e4 + e4:
1138g

v4 + v4:
1430g

- kommen noch Adapter und Schrauben dazu, aber die sind eh bei allen gleich
- mit der 185 Scheibe (hinten) würden jeweils 18g wegfallen.

Wieviel machen wohl die Stahlflexleitungen aus?
Bzw. gibts die verschiedenen Bremsen auch auf der Waage? Konnte im Album keine finden...

sg
Christoph


----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2014)

V4+E4 hört sich gut an!

Stahlflex zu Kunstoff bringt am HR ca 50g.

Hier haste mal einige Gewichte:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-16/scheibenbremse?page=3


----------



## Brainman (13. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre sowohl V4 als auch E4 und würde in deinem Fall vorne und hinten E4 nehmen.
Hat finde ich das beste Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Power.
Wenn für dich Gewicht allerdings nicht alles ist nimm die V4, die dürfte in den Alpen auf Dauer noch Standfester sein.

Gewicht:
Tech3 E4: http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7956-11595/hope-scheibenbremse-tech3-e4
Tech3 V4: http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7963/hope-scheibenbremse-tech3-v4

Hier hat die V4 schon Goodrige Stahlflexleitungen.


----------



## kipferl (13. Januar 2014)

ah danke euch, die Seite habe ich gesucht.



kephren23 schrieb:


> Stahlflex zu Kunstoff bringt am HR ca 50g.



Ja, laut dem Gewicht in der Datenbank der "alten" Tech V4 sind es vorne auch ca. 50g Unterschied.



Brainman schrieb:


> Ich fahre sowohl V4 als auch E4 und würde in deinem Fall vorne und hinten E4 nehmen.
> Hat finde ich das beste Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Power.
> Wenn für dich Gewicht allerdings nicht alles ist nimm die V4, die dürfte in den Alpen auf Dauer noch Standfester sein.
> 
> ...



Genial. Danke 

Sind leichter als gedacht.
Unter der Berücksichtigung das zwischen VR und HR geschätzte 15-30g unterschied sind, würde man da mit V4 + E4 auf knapp unter 900g kommen... (inkl. Stahlflex vorne, ohne Adapter und Schrauben) das wär ja Wahnsinn 

Die Kombi wird es werden, dafür bleib ich hinten bei 185mm... so kann ich mir den Adapter auch sparen.

Eine Frage noch, die "Sägezahn" Floating Disks passe bei beiden oder? 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...e-6-Loch-Floating-Mono-Mini---M4-ab-2007.html Sind das die richtigen?

sg
Christoph


----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2014)

Jo passen!
Gibts bei Wiggle grad im angebot 

Edit:
hab grad gesehen das es nur noch die 140-183er zu nem superpreis gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (14. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich kannst Du Dir die Stahlflex-Leitung vorne auch schenken, wenn es um das Gewicht geht.
Spürbar ist der Unterschied zur Plastik-Leitung eher hinten, wegen der Leitungslänge.
Wenn es um die Optik geht, wiederum nicht, da es die Goodridge auch mit schwarzen Fittings gibt. Das einzige, was mich an der E4 stört...

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## kipferl (14. Januar 2014)

hinten kommt eh die E4 mit Plastikleitung, und vorne werde ich die Stahlflex der V4 erstmal lassen. Die Leitung vorne werde ich früher oder später eher wegen der Optik tauschen. Aber warte mal... verbaut Hope mittlerweile schwarze Stahlflex? Sind zwar in jedem Shop silber, aber auf der Hope HP sind schwarze abgebildet?!
Wenn das so wäre würde ich mir den Wechsel komplett sparen


----------



## indian66 (16. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist der linke ( vordere) Bremshebel schwergängiger und kommt langsamer wieder zurück,  ist das normal?


----------



## Brainman (16. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der linke ( vordere) Bremshebel schwergängiger und kommt langsamer wieder zurück,  ist das normal?



Sicher nicht.
Welcher Hebel und wie alt ist er ?


----------



## indian66 (16. Januar 2014)

Tech 3,  1 Woche alt


----------



## MikeZ (16. Januar 2014)

Dreh mal BPC ganz rein und Reach ganz raus, also den Hebel möglichst nah an den Lenker.
Dann kannst Du den Hebel von Hand vom Lenker wegdrücken. Geht er so immer noch schwer, ist es die Lagerung des Hebels.
Du könntest auch den Geber-Zylinder mit einem stumpfen, dünnen Gegenstand drücken, da wo die Rolle des Zwischenhebels gegendrückt.
Und dann den Zwischenhebel bewegen...

Wenn beides gut geht, liegt das Problem irgendwo in der Hydraulik.


----------



## Impact (20. Januar 2014)

So, heute habe ich von Runterfahrer meine Große Hope Bestellung geliefert bekommen.
Habe zuvor noch bei ihm angerufen um mir ein paar Tips bzgl. BoreCap Austausch, Entlüftung und DOT Neubefüllung einzuholen.

Best MacGyver Staubsauger Haltevorrichtung & Hope Tuning Solution ever! -> https://db.tt/7qPqXlDa

Exclusive look inside a Hope Stealth Tech Evo V4 -> https://db.tt/qku5I0iG

Nochmals besten Dank @Runterfahrer


----------



## Brainman (21. Januar 2014)

Bei mir gibt es ein bisschen Farbe an der V4


----------



## kephren23 (21. Januar 2014)

Sehr Schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Ey du Nachmacher 
Sieht gut aus


----------



## Brainman (21. Januar 2014)

Impact schrieb:


> Ey du Nachmacher
> Sieht gut aus


Ich weiß


----------



## Carcass (21. Januar 2014)

Bin ja wirklioch am überlegen ob sich die umrüstung lohnt für mich. Ich hab die normale Tech V4 Stealth an beiden Bikes. Würde ja gern mal den Griff testen.


----------



## kephren23 (21. Januar 2014)

rote Schrauben für den AGB-Deckel wären noch geil.


----------



## MikeZ (21. Januar 2014)

Ein bisschen Kontrast darf sein. Die Gefahr, unterschiedliche Rot-Töne zu erwischen, ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen...
Dann lieber noch rote Schrauben für die Lenker-Schelle! Die Flaschenhalter-Schrauben von tune passen mechanisch und farblich... 

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. Januar 2014)

Impact schrieb:


> So, heute habe ich von Runterfahrer meine Große Hope Bestellung geliefert bekommen.
> Habe zuvor noch bei ihm angerufen um mir ein paar Tips bzgl. BoreCap Austausch, Entlüftung und DOT Neubefüllung einzuholen.
> Ich muss sagen, ich verstehe nicht, nachdem ich jetzt knapp 50% Arbeit an meiner Stealth Tech Evo V4 verrichtet habe wo hier die Probleme im Backlog bei so einigen waren wie Bolzen rausgefallen oder komplett auseinandergefallen, Luft die nimmer raus wollte etc. - geht doch ganz einfach selbst als Amateur wenn man einige Dinge beachtet.
> Jedenfalls bin ich Glücklich darüber nachdem ich den Grauß hier und dort gelesen habe das es dann doch nicht so ist.
> ...



Gern geschehen.
Das Bild mit dem Staubsauger ist echt super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (21. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> rote Schrauben für den AGB-Deckel wären noch geil.



Habe ich auch probiert finde es aber mit den schwarzen Schrauben iwie besser


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab nur die Borecaps und Justierschrauben in Rot, alles andere wäre nicht mehr stimmig und zu viel gewesen.

Was für mich bisher am Nervenaufreibensten war ist, die blöde Metallschelle vom Gewinde der Justierschrauben am hinter dem Hebel zu bekommen. Alles andere war total easy. V.a. sehr erstaunlich wie viel man von der Bremse an sich in Sinne des Mechanischen Aufbaus lernen kann wenn man es selbst macht 

Hab im Zuge dessen alles am Hebel von der letzten Saison gereinigt und neu gefettet. Wunderbar


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Kann hier jemand mal bitte für Amateuere eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung ausgehend von der Situation wenn man grade die Borecaps austauschen will und es grade geöffnet hat, was die nächsten und richtigen Schritte wären bis zum neu Befüllen und Entlüften?

Inkl. muss man die Borecamp Kammern bevor man sie wieder schliesst wirklich bis zum Rand mit DOT befüllen (hab sie schon ohne dieses dummerweise geschlossen und gepumpt) und muss man die Borecaps auch wirklich schrägt aufsetzen dann reinschrauben bis das DOT wie bei der Membran überfliesst (auch das hab ich nicht getan)? Sollte ich das alte DOT nicht lieber einmal komplett abfliessen lassen bevor ich das Neue einspeise? Denn man hört ja immer DOT zeiht nach einer weile Wasser und als Laie denke ich mir wenn altes sich mit Neuem vermischt ists ja auch nicht grade ideal. Was ist mit dem DOT in der Kolbenkammer und Bremssattel was man hier immer wieder ließt? Oder brauche ich mir da keine Gedanken drüber zu machen wenn mir die Kolben nicht rausgefallen sind? Wie montiert man den Bremssattel in welcher Position bei welchen Schritt, man ließt etwas von Leitungsabklopfen, verschiedenen Montagewinkel, sieht in Videos und ließ auch hier wiederum das man die Kolben wiedr zurückdrücken sollte, wann öffnet man und schliesst man die Entlüftungsschraube oder entfernt man sie ganz (ließt man ebenso).....

Ich bin grade an dem Punkt o.g. Schritte an meiner Stealth Tech Evo V4 ausführen zu müssen und würde gerne heute Abend damit anfangen. Somit wäre ich über eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung dankbar. Man ließt hier echt viele Vorgehensweisen wie von Stillpad oder @MikeZ wo sich nicht alle decken somit kratzt man sich als Amateur schon am Kopf was man nun tun soll oder was das Richtige ist und dann fehlen doch einige Schritte.

Die HR Bemse ist nun durch den Rahmen verlegt, es ist aber kein Problem für mich den Rahmen samt innen verlegter HR Bremse dank Montageständer zu 180° in alle Richtungen zu montieren was die Voraussetzungen für einen knackigen Druckpunkt begünstigen könnten.
Die VR Bremse liegt hier auf dem Boden.

Mein Ausgangspunkt wäre nun die Borecaps noch mal zu öffen und die Kammern mit DOT zu füllen wo sich aber die Frage stellt ob man nicht sämtliches DOT vorher ablaufen lässt?


----------



## Brainman (21. Januar 2014)

Ich habe beim Borecap tauschen die Kolbenkammer mit DOT aufgefüllt, Borecap drauf und gut.
Anschließen ganz normal befüllen bzw. entlüften.
Bei mir ist alles bestens.
Ich denke es gibt aber auch keine Probleme wenn du die ganze Anlage komplett entleerst und anschließend wieder befüllst.

Anleitung:


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Das Video kenne ich nebst noch einem.
Ja das ist ja die Frage. Wenn ich...

1. bei beiden Bremsanlagen das DOT komplett rausfließen lasse um es nicht oder nicht so viel mit alten zu mischen dann nicht unendlich Luft reinhole
2. das System durch die Entlüftungsschraube von unten nach oben mit neuem DOT durchflute
3. dann die Borecaps öffne, die mit DOT randvoll befülle und die Caps (erst klein dann groß?) rollend wieder bedecke und reinschraube
4. dann das System abschließend (wenn auch in mehreren Gängen) zu entlüften. sollte dabei der Bremssattel tiefer oder höher sein als der AGB?

Stelle ich mir das so Grob richtig oder falsch vor?


----------



## MikeZ (21. Januar 2014)

Mach es doch nicht so kompliziert....

1. Bremse demontieren, Sattel irgendwo einspannen mit den Caps nach oben, Hebel nach unten baumeln lassen
2. Caps demontieren, DOT durch die Öffnung überfüllen, Caps "einrollen" und festschrauben
3. Bremshebel montieren, Sattel nach unten baumeln lassen, evtl so, das die Entlüftungsöffnung nach oben zeigt
4. Dann ganz normal nach Hope-Video entlüften. Wenn Du 100ml Bremsflüssigkeit von oben nach unten durchdrückst, hast Du bestimmt nur noch minimal alte drin...
5. Ggf. gegen Ende des Entlüftens auch mal von unten DOT durchdrücken bzw. hin und her drücken, damit wirklich alle Luft rauskommt. Wie schon geschrieben, eine billige elektrische Zahnbürste hilft, festsitzende Luftbläschen zu lösen. Immer mit dem Hintergedanken, daß Luft in der Regel auch in DOT nach oben steigt.....


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Ok, das werde ich dann mal so befolgen. Das mit der Zahnbürste wird aufgrund der innen Verlegung der HR Bremse leider nur mit der vom VR funktionieren.


----------



## MikeZ (21. Januar 2014)

Kannst den Montageständer auch auf eine Rüttelplatte stellen... 

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeZ (21. Januar 2014)

Ernsthaft:
Wenn deine Bremse jetzt gut entlüftet ist und der Sattel beim Öffnen oben, dann sollte auch keine Luft in die Leitung kommen...
Du darfst nur den Hebel so nicht ziehen!
Und vor der ganzen Aktion die Bremsklötze ausbauen und beim Entlüften die Kolben mit einem Keil, Spacer, whatever blockieren...

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Was auch immer das sein mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Das hab ich, siehe Staubsauger Link (Bild) oben. Nur sind die Bolzen nicht komplett zurück gedrückt, die stehen noch etwas außen vor. Bei welchen deiner 5 Punkte sollte ich wenn überhaupt die Bolzen bis zum Bremssattel Gehäuße Anschlag zurück drücken?


----------



## MikeZ (21. Januar 2014)

Den Staubsauger-Trick konnte ich noch nicht schauen, ist Admin-seitig blockiert im Büro. Hole ich aber nach...

Bolzen? Du meinst die Kolben?
Die würde ich beim Entlüften zurückdrücken, wenn die Entlüftungsschraube offen ist, dann geht es am leichtesten und Du drückst dabei keine Luft Richtung Hebel. 

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Err ja Kolben, nicht Bolzen sorry 
Oki dann walte ich gleich mal meines Amtes... thx.


----------



## MikeZ (21. Januar 2014)

Der Staubsauger ist prima!
Stabil genug für den Aufwand?


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Jop so hab ich gestern die Caps reingedreht. Viel zu fest wie ich jetzt festellte. Hab die grade kaum rausbekommen. So Bomben fest müssten die doch nicht oder? Btw. die Vorrichtung nutze ich grade am HR wieder. Dürfte wohl auch mit 2,2kW als Zahnbürstenersatz dienen


----------



## MikeZ (21. Januar 2014)

Impact schrieb:


> So Bomben fest müssten die doch nicht oder?



In meiner alten Firma hatten wir für das richtige Drehmoment eine Bezeichnung: "FT" - f**king tight... 
Ansonsten


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Drehmomentschlüssel hab ich aber den Aufsatz bekomm ich da nicht drauf. Von Werk waren die Borecaps recht leicht etwa Handfest aber nicht so Bombenfest wie ich sie angezogen, fest Überzogen habe. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die alten sich über die Saison nicht gelockert haben


----------



## MikeZ (21. Januar 2014)

Impact schrieb:


> Drehmomentschlüssel hab ich aber den Aufsatz bekomm ich da nicht drauf. Von Werk waren die Borecaps recht leicht etwa Handfest aber nicht so Bombenfest wie ich sie angezogen, fest Überzogen habe. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die alten sich über die Saison nicht gelockert haben



Ich würde die Caps mal von Hand gut fest anziehen, so daß Du für Dich bedenkenlos damit fahren kannst.
Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, kannst Du ja nach ein paar Touren mal nachziehen (bzw. es versuchen).
Oder den runterfahrer fragen...


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Lenker noch nicht vorhanden, also kennt die Innovation nach der Staubsauger Montagefunktion von gestern für innenverlegte Leitungen für das Be- und Entlüften keine Grenzen mehr. Nun muss das Stativ als Lenkerersatz für den Bremshebel herhalten  https://db.tt/2fJWNlvq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (21. Januar 2014)

Großartig! 

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal geht so i.O. -> 3. Bremshebel montieren, Sattel nach unten baumeln lassen, evtl so, das die Entlüftungsöffnung nach oben zeigt -> https://db.tt/pv5OB2t0


----------



## Brainman (27. Januar 2014)

Für alle die auf mehr Farbe stehen:
http://www.wigglesport.de/hope-tech-3-v4-purple-disc-brake-with-braided-hose/


----------



## Impact (28. Januar 2014)

So, Bike ist endlich fertig -> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8lyjc7illcn5c83/gt3ipOeD_W


----------



## kephren23 (28. Januar 2014)

gefällt, nen paar rote tupferchen hätten es aber ruhig noch sein können


----------



## Impact (28. Januar 2014)

Naaaa, wär zu viel des guten. Felgen, Naben, Bore Caps, Adjusters und Ventilkappen reichen. Soll ja Stil haben und nicht ausschaun wie auf nem Kindergeburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (28. Januar 2014)

Sehr schick!
Aber in die Mitte muss noch was rotes... Was kleines, wie die Sattelklemme oder die e:13 Kurbel mit der roten Achse.

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Impact (28. Januar 2014)

Naja hast doch den roten Rebound Drehregler am Dämpfer 

Ist jetzt etwas über nem Jahr alt und hat Baustopp erreicht. Geht alles zu viel ins Geld. Mehr vom Equipment geht auch kaum.


----------



## kephren23 (29. Januar 2014)

Na dann, kenn wir ja alle, irgendwo muss schluss sein!
Um am ende etwas neues zu machen 
Die Eule ist cool 

und die letztjährige Lasergravur der V4 ist schöner!


----------



## Impact (29. Januar 2014)

Ja genau, deshalb weil ich Eulen echt gern hab und es Farblich dann noch so passte war die Kappe der echte Knaller. Gibt glaube ich noch eine Rote mit Tanne und eine Grüne mit irgendwas da drauf, jedenfalls echt geil! 

Ist meine nicht die "letztjährige"? Sorry ich kenn nur meine und interessiere mich für neues erst dann wenn ich es brauche+kaufen möchte (reiner Selbstschutz der gut funktioniert)


----------



## kephren23 (29. Januar 2014)

Ja ist sie deswegen hab ich es erwähnt, die von diesem Jahr hat ja auch die TECH 3 Hebel!


----------



## Brainman (29. Januar 2014)

Außer du machst es wie ich.
Die älteren V4 Sättel einzeln kaufen und die Tech3 Hebel dran schrauben.


----------



## kephren23 (29. Januar 2014)

Das ist aber geschummelt


----------



## Brainman (29. Januar 2014)

Nö, das ist V4 in schön (und Neu)


----------



## Impact (30. Januar 2014)

Ich versteh die Zusammenhänge jetzt nicht grad so. Ich find meine Bremse insg., AGB, Sattel, Hebel - alles einfach Top und schön und ich brauch nix Neues weil bremsen tut sie ja eh und das auch noch sehr gut


----------



## napo (3. Februar 2014)

Mal ne frage...  Werde demnächst ne Hope mit Stahlflexleitung montieren und evtl. Kürzen müssen, brauch ich dazu neue Dichtungen oder kann man das vorhandene Material verwenden. Die bremse ist neu. 

Gibt's dazu evtl.  ein Video. 


Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (3. Februar 2014)

ich habe alles nochmal verwendet, jedoch kann es nicht Schaden ne Ersatz Olive zur Hand zu haben.
Ist ganz einfach das kürzen, Video findet man bestimmt bei Youtube


----------



## Brainman (3. Februar 2014)

Gugst du hier:
http://www.youtube.com/embed/MhYX1fHmMvA


----------



## Brainman (24. Februar 2014)

Gerade beim Inetsurfen entdeckt.
Ein bisschen Farbe


----------



## kephren23 (24. Februar 2014)

Is schon älter von so na russischen seite oder?
Frage mich woher die Bilder stammen, denn sie sind nur dort zufinden und orginal von Hope scheinen sie zu sein.


----------



## Brainman (24. Februar 2014)

Jap, laut der Seite kann man sie Bestellen, was das auch immer heißen mag.
So ein roter Tech Evo Hebel mit einem rotem M4 Sattel war letztens im Bikemarkt, aber sonst habe ich sowas noch nie live gesehen.


----------



## kephren23 (24. Februar 2014)

Ja die rote M4 war ja mal specialedition, aber die V4 hab ich sonst auch nie irgendwo anders gesehen.

Du kannst russisch


----------



## Brainman (24. Februar 2014)

Nö, ich hatte kein Russisch in der Schule 
Google-Translate


----------



## kephren23 (24. Februar 2014)




----------



## Runterfahrer (25. Februar 2014)

Mich wundert dass auf dem Sattel orginal Hope Laserlogos zu sehen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht hat da ein vermögender russischer Shopbesitzer eine Sonderserie anfertigen lassen!

Oder ne Chinafälschung.


----------



## StillPad (25. Februar 2014)

Es gab damals für irgend nen Bike Magazin eine Sonderedition in Blau von der V2 die die verlost hatten.

Also Hope macht doch schon Sonderserien.

Ich wette Robin könnte dazu was sagen.


----------



## Altiplano (26. Februar 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Es gab damals für irgend nen Bike Magazin eine Sonderedition in Blau von der V2 die die verlost hatten.
> 
> Also Hope macht doch schon Sonderserien.
> 
> Ich wette Robin könnte dazu was sagen.



Hab auf einer italienischen Seite auch schon mal die V4 in Rot gesehen.


----------



## StillPad (27. Februar 2014)

Die rote war ne Sonderedition und nur für kurze Zeit lieferbar.


----------



## alb (27. Februar 2014)

Bloody Mary.....aber auch von der V4?


----------



## StillPad (28. Februar 2014)

Ich meine die V4 gabs in den USA und bei uns nur die M4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napo (11. März 2014)

Moinz...  die Tage will ich meine V4 mit Stahlflex Leitung montieren evtl Leitungen kürzen. Dazu hab ich eine Frage. 

sind die Leitung enden oben und unten gleich aufgebaut mit Pins und Oliven, also ist es egal auf welche Seite ich abschneide? 


Lg


----------



## Runterfahrer (11. März 2014)

Ist an beiden Enden gleich aufgebaut.
http://www.youtube.com/embed/MhYX1fHmMvA


----------



## indian66 (21. März 2014)

Möchte gerne auch mit den Tech3 Hebeln wieder Matchmaker fahren (X0 9fach)
Hat das Jemand verbaut und wie sieht das aus (Foto?)
Die Schellen sehen iwie seltsam aus, als ob sie nur unter die Schraube der Hebelschelle geklemmt werden...
http://www.google.de/imgres?safe=of...r=2466&page=1&start=0&ndsp=33&ved=0CFcQrQMwAA


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. März 2014)

Sind die richtigen. Die werden am Hebel an der Stelle montiert an der auf die I-Spec dran kommen.


----------



## Brainman (21. März 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Möchte gerne auch mit den Tech3 Hebeln wieder Matchmaker fahren (X0 9fach)
> Hat das Jemand verbaut und wie sieht das aus (Foto?)
> Die Schellen sehen iwie seltsam aus, als ob sie nur unter die Schraube der Hebelschelle geklemmt werden...
> http://www.google.de/imgres?safe=off&sa=X&biw=1554&bih=910&tbm=isch&tbnid=K6kr82ZwtmHRSM:&imgrefurl=http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37821_Hebelklemmen-Tech-3-fuer-SRAM-XO-und-X9-Schaltgriffe.html&docid=dE_NUGD-v7xnXM&imgurl=http://static.bike-components.de/cache/Hope-Hebelklemmen-Tech-3-fuer-SRAM-XO-und-X9-Schal-9ce42495c33955059197a5bd5b31b992.jpeg&w=1434&h=1080&ei=8_YrU7W_NIeCtAa0zoHQDQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=2466&page=1&start=0&ndsp=33&ved=0CFcQrQMwAA


----------



## Co1n (25. März 2014)

Fraaaaaage: Kann sein dass das hier schonmal gefragt wurde. Hab dazu aber nichts gefunden.

Funktionieren die Tech Hebelklemmen für SRAM X0 auch mit Mini Hebeln????

wär geil wenn das einer beantworten könnte.

grüße


----------



## bummel42 (25. März 2014)

Co1n schrieb:


> Fraaaaaage: Kann sein dass das hier schonmal gefragt wurde. Hab dazu aber nichts gefunden.
> 
> Funktionieren die Tech Hebelklemmen für SRAM X0 auch mit Mini Hebeln????
> 
> ...



Nein.


----------



## Co1n (25. März 2014)

okok hab mir das schon gedacht. hab mich jetzt aber nochmal umgeschaut und die Hebelklemmen für die Race Hebel müssten auch bei den Mini Hebeln funktionieren  Falls das hier nochmal jemand dazu nachliest.


----------



## Brainman (25. März 2014)

Co1n schrieb:


> okok hab mir das schon gedacht. hab mich jetzt aber nochmal umgeschaut und die Hebelklemmen für die Race Hebel müssten auch bei den Mini Hebeln funktionieren  Falls das hier nochmal jemand dazu nachliest.


Ja, passt


----------



## ichoe (28. Mai 2014)

servus!

kurze frage passen auch die 200mm floating bei der V4??
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...tent=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;lang=1

danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (28. Mai 2014)

Mit dem passenden Adapter kein Problem.
Mit einer 203er Scheibe hast du es aber glaube ich leichter da die meisten Adapter auf 203 ausgelegt sind.


----------



## ichoe (29. Mai 2014)

ich fahr die v4 momentan an meinem freerider,hab aber ein neues projekt und da nehm ich die v4 erstmal mit sozusagen...und da die pike leider nur bis 200mm ausgelegt ist,muss ich wohl auf ne 200er scheibe ausweichen.
wobei ich jetzt auch noch keinen adapter gefunden habe der für 200er scheiben ausgelegt ist,bisher konnte ich an der 36er float nämlich ohne fahren,sonst wärs ja adapter c für 203mm..


----------



## Brainman (29. Mai 2014)

Ich denke du kannst ruhig eine 203er nehmen. Wegen den 3mm wird es dir nicht die Gabel zerreißen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab mir letztes Jahr die o.g. Bremse gekauft und wollte die jetzt anbauen. Bei der Montage der HR Bremse mit den Hope Floating 183mm Scheibe, sitzt die Bremszange auf der Scheibe auf. Die Aufnahme am Rahmen ist Postmount. Die alte Bremse die vorher verbaut war eine Hope Tech M4 green und die hat ohne Probleme gepasst. Wenn ich jetzt einen Postmount Adapter zu Postmount anschraube, wird die 183mm Scheibe im Durchmesser zu klein sein, ich müsste dann auf die 203mm Scheibe aufrüsten. Der Adapter müsste wie ich hier gelesen habe ein H Adapter sein, richtig?
Dummerweise habe ich 2 Scheiben in 183mm bestellt, vorne ist eine Rock Shox Totem verbaut, auch hier benötige ich eine 203mm Scheibe, richtig? Benötige ich dazu noch einen Adapter?
Ich wäre für Eure Hilfe dankbar 

Gruß
stonelebs12


----------



## kephren23 (30. Mai 2014)

Vermutlich hattest du vorher eine 180er scheibe.
Hinten einfach u-scheiben, zum Ausgleich der 3mm, nehmen.
Vorn brauchst du nen H-Adapter, für die 183er scheibe, vorrausgesetzt die totem hat ne pm 160mm Aufnahme.


----------



## Brainman (30. Mai 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Vermutlich hattest du vorher eine 180er scheibe.
> Hinten einfach u-scheiben, zum Ausgleich der 3mm, nehmen.
> Vorn brauchst du nen H-Adapter, für die 183er scheibe, vorrausgesetzt die totem hat ne pm 160mm Aufnahme.



Totem ist für 203mm _*ohne*_ Adapter ausgelegt
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/T...es/default/files/techdocs/user_spec_totem.pdf


----------



## Deleted 38566 (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

danke für Euer feedback, die Scheiben sind von Hope "Floating Disc 183" hatte ja vorher die Tech M4 montiert mit den 183er Scheiben.
Warum passt es jetzt nicht bei der V4?


----------



## kephren23 (31. Mai 2014)

Hattest du vielleicht ne alte m4(bis 2006)? glaub da waren die scheiben und zange noch anders.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

die Hope Tech M4 ist aus dem Jahr 2010 mit 183er Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (1. Juni 2014)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Hope Tech M4 ist aus dem Jahr 2010 mit 183er Scheiben.



Hast du vielleicht einen anderen Adapter genommen ? Die sind auch nicht alle gleich.
Wie auch immer. Mach hinten eine Unterlegscheibe drunter damit der Bremssattel etwas hoch kommt und kauf dir für vorne eine 203er Scheibe. Anbauen, einstellen und du hast eine sehr gute Bremse am Bike.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Für hinten habe ich bei meinen 3 MTB keinen Adapter bisher verwendet. Es sind alle 3 MTB mit Hope Bremsen verbaut. Aber egal, ich werde mir ein paar Unterlegscheiben besorgen. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## OliDuro (2. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht liege ich falsch, aber der letzte Post liest sich, als hättest Du neben der Bremse auch den Rahmen getauscht.
Evtl. hattest Du bisher immer Rahmen mit 7"PM Aufnahme (180mm-Scheibe ohne Adapter) und hast jetzt einen mit 6"PM Aufnahme (160mm-Scheibe ohne Adapter)?
Dann bräuchtest Du den Adapter Modell K (Postmount +20mm).


----------



## kephren23 (2. Juni 2014)

bei einer 183er Scheibe dann ehr den H Adapter, der ist ja PM160 auf PM 183, also +23mm.

Sollte es für dein 301er sein, das hat ne PM7 Aufnahme(180mm), einfach 3mm mit U-Scheiben, dann geht das schon musste ich bei mir auch machen


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

sorry, dass ich für Verwirrung gesorgt habe, nein ich habe keinen Rahmen getauscht. Ich habe am Liteville 601 die Tech M4 green an das 101 ummontiert. Am 301 waren & sind die Tech M4 verbaut. Am 601 sind es jetzt die V4 geworden. Leider bin ich aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen noch nicht dazu gekommen, die Hope V4 an mein 601 zu montieren. Die Hope V4 habe ich letztes Jahr sehr günstig bekommen und da habe ich die Situation genutzt. Vorne habe ich eine 203mm Scheibe montiert. Für hinten soll es die 183mm werden.

So, da ich jetzt völlig den Faden verloren habe sorry tut mir echt leid: Also wenn ich hinten für mein 601 die Hope Floating in 183mm behalten möchte, benötige ich da einen Adapter und welchen? Kann ich mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen.  
Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Brainman (3. Juni 2014)

Soweit ich weiß brauchst du keinen Adapter am 601 wenn du eine 183er Scheibe fahren willst.

Edit: Er fährt eine 185er Hope Mono 6 Scheibe ohne Adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (3. Juni 2014)

7" = 180mm. Diese Aufnahme sollte am 601 vorhanden sein oder? Also brauchst du entweder zwei Unterlegscheiben oder eine 180er Scheibe.

Für mich sieht das aus wie die 183er floating?


----------



## Brainman (3. Juni 2014)

Es ging Ihm drum die vorhandene 183er Scheibe zu Nutzen und das da Unterlegscheiben drunter kommen hatten wir schon.
Nur ein Adapter wird halt keiner gebraucht.
Ob das 601 eine 7" Aufnahme hat weiß ich auch nicht (ich hab keins) aber selbst auf der Litville Seite habe ich keine Angaben dazu gefunden.
Wobei 7 Zoll auch nur knapp 178mm sind.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Juni 2014)

Dann gibt es halt auch nur die Möglichkeit mit den Unterlegscheiben. Wobei ich das eher als Bastellösung empfinde. Bei drei Leidwilles wird ja wohl ne passende Scheibe drin sitzen 

Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass die V4 weniger Abstand nach oben hat und deswegen schleift, wenn die M4 noch passt. 
Könnte stonelebs12 ja einfach mal ausmessen, wenns so wichtig ist, *warum* die Bremse nicht passt...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. Juni 2014)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Dann gibt es halt auch nur die Möglichkeit mit den Unterlegscheiben. Wobei ich das eher als Bastellösung empfinde. Bei drei Leidwilles wird ja wohl ne passende Scheibe drin sitzen
> 
> Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass die V4 weniger Abstand nach oben hat und deswegen schleift, wenn die M4 noch passt.
> Könnte stonelebs12 ja einfach mal ausmessen, wenns so wichtig ist, *warum* die Bremse nicht passt...



Habe ich weiter oben schon geschrieben: Im 601 waren Hope Tech M4 green verbaut. Vorne eine 203er und hinten eine 183er Scheibe. Die 183er Scheibe haben alle ohne Adapter für hinten ohne Probleme gepasst. Und das bei allen 3 Rahmen.

Leider habe ich bei der Hope V4 Bremse, bei der Bestellung gepennt und 2 Scheiben in der Größe 183mm mitbestellt.
Das die V4 weniger Abstand nach oben hat, bzw. der Bremssattel auf der Scheibe aufliegt/sitzt, habe ich in Post 756 geschrieben.
Danke für Eure Hilfe. 
Ich bestelle jetzt 2 Scheiben in 203mm.
Gruß
und bis bald im Wald


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost...............


----------



## Brainman (4. Juni 2014)

Gute Entscheidung, viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Bremse.


----------



## kephren23 (4. Juni 2014)

seh ich auch so

Bremsen macht Spaß, mit Hope immer noch ein bisschen mehr!


----------



## Matt1986 (11. Juni 2014)

Hi zusammen,

Ich habe die V4 tech3 an meinem Enduro montiert.
Ich fahre im Moment die gesinterten Originalbeläge (vorne 203 hinten 183)
Ich würde mir aber eine höhere Bremsleistung wünschen.
Gibt es belagsseitig Optionen?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## acid-driver (11. Juni 2014)

Wie lange fährst du die Bremse denn schon?


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2014)

Was heißt denn höhere Bremsleistung 

Die funktioniert doch mega mit den gesinterten Belägen.

Hast du die Leitungen gekürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matt1986 (11. Juni 2014)

Hi

Ich fahre die Bremse seit 2 Monaten. War schon 4 mal im Park. Haette gerne beim Bremsen was Saint 820 vergleichbares.
Stoppy sollte ja eigentlich mit einem Finger möglich sein oder?
Die Bremsen habe ich nicht gekürzt.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Brainman (11. Juni 2014)

Fährst du die Bremse noch in Auslieferungszustand ?
Falls Ja, einmal anständig Entlüften.
Meine war anfangs nicht optimal befüllt.


----------



## Matt1986 (12. Juni 2014)

Hi,

Die Bremsen sind gut entlüftet und weisen einen guten Druckpunkt auf. Daher dachte ich ein Belagstuning könnte die Sache verbessern.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Matt1986 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mich nur gewundert, dass ein Kollege mit einer Saint wesentlich geringere Handkräfte benötigt als ich mit der Hope.
Bei langen Downhills sollte das ja von Vorteil sein. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den KoolStop oder BBB Belägen gemacht?
Sind die bissiger.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Brainman (12. Juni 2014)

So richtig verstehen tu ich das nicht. Die Kraft die ich brauche um meine Scheiben (V4 Vented mit Hope organisch) zu blockieren sind lächerlich gering und auch die Saint bremst nicht von alleine.
Was für Scheiben fährst du ? Neu / Alt ?


----------



## Matt1986 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre neue floating rotoren und neue Beläge

Gruss Matthias


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juni 2014)

Dann kann es tatsächlich sein, dass die Bremse noch nicht eingefahren ist. Guck dir mal den Reibring von der Scheibe an, ob der noch blank ist. Bei mir hats ~300km gedauert...


----------



## Matt1986 (12. Juni 2014)

Ok Danke für die Infos.
Dann probiere ich noch ein wenig.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Girl (12. Juni 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> bei einer 183er Scheibe dann ehr den H Adapter, der ist ja PM160 auf PM 183, also +23mm.
> 
> Sollte es für dein 301er sein, das hat ne PM7 Aufnahme(180mm), einfach 3mm mit U-Scheiben, dann geht das schon musste ich bei mir auch machen




Nur es richtig zu stellen: 1,5mm Unterlegscheiben reichen, bei 3mm bräuchtest du dann 186mm Scheiben.
Ist das Thema mit dem Durchmesser und dem Radius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. Juni 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Nur es richtig zu stellen: 1,5mm Unterlegscheiben reichen, bei 3mm bräuchtest du dann 186mm Scheiben.
> Ist das Thema mit dem Durchmesser und dem Radius


Sehr gut aufgepasst, stimmt natürlich, habe auch nur 1,5mm


----------



## Girl (12. Juni 2014)

Wollen es ja für die Nachwelt richtig erhalten


----------



## Carcass (14. Juni 2014)

Gehn die Matchmaker von den Tech2 mit den Tech 3 Hebeln?


----------



## MikeZ (14. Juni 2014)

Nein.

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## crib (19. Juni 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> So richtig verstehen tu ich das nicht. Die Kraft die ich brauche um meine Scheiben (V4 Vented mit Hope organisch) zu blockieren sind lächerlich gering und auch die Saint bremst nicht von alleine.



Das kann ich so bestätigen. Fahre die V4 mit Kunststoffleitungen und kann sowohl vorne als auch hinten mit nur einem Finger und vernachlässigbarem Kraftaufwand sehr präzise blockieren.

Also entweder nicht eingefahren oder nicht richtig montiert oder ... irgendwas anderes nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## BergabHeizer (7. Juli 2014)

Servus,
Bei mir steht ein bremswechsel bevor bzw soll meine tech m4 an mein Enduro. Ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der Bremskraft allerdings fehlt mir im Park so das letzte Quäntchen das die m4 besser packt. Muss im Park meistens mit zwei Fingern Bremsen.
 Meine Frage ist, packt die v4 viel stärker zu als die m4? Oder muss ich mich doch nach einer Gustl umschauen?
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (8. Juli 2014)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Servus,
> Bei mir steht ein bremswechsel bevor bzw soll meine tech m4 an mein Enduro. Ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der Bremskraft allerdings fehlt mir im Park so das letzte Quäntchen das die m4 besser packt. Muss im Park meistens mit zwei Fingern Bremsen.
> Meine Frage ist, packt die v4 viel stärker zu als die m4? Oder muss ich mich doch nach einer Gustl umschauen?
> Gruß
> Bgh



Andere Beläge. 
Die V4 hat mehr Kraft, aber die Handkräfte sind identisch. Den wirklichen Unterschied machen Beläge aus. 
Wenn Du es richtig bissig haben willst, nimm eine Zee oder Saint. Da ist die Dosierung dann jedoch schwieriger als bei Hope ;-)


----------



## BergabHeizer (8. Juli 2014)

Whitey schrieb:


> Andere Beläge.
> Die V4 hat mehr Kraft, aber die Handkräfte sind identisch. Den wirklichen Unterschied machen Beläge aus.
> Wenn Du es richtig bissig haben willst, nimm eine Zee oder Saint. Da ist die Dosierung dann jedoch schwieriger als bei Hope ;-)



Shimano will ich nicht  möchte bei Hope bleiben. Also wäre an meinem Downhiller ne V4 nicht verkehrt allerdings mit anderen Belägen? Wenn ja welche sind da empfehlenswert? Hatte bei meinen ganzen Bremsen bisher nur Standardbeläge drauf.

gruß
BgH


----------



## Brainman (8. Juli 2014)

Orginal Hope gesintert, verzögert wie Sau 

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...iginal_Belaege_gesintert_ohne_Montagezubehoer


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2014)

Jo sinter, ganz böse, da überschlägt man sich fast mit Hinterradbremse


----------



## Brainman (8. Juli 2014)

Aber nur wenn du rückwärts nen Berg runter rollst


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2014)

Dann erst recht


----------



## RedSKull (8. Juli 2014)

Mit den organischen hat sie auch schon genug Biss.
Sind eh beide dabei, kann man mal hin und her wechseln.


----------



## Whitey (9. Juli 2014)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Shimano will ich nicht  möchte bei Hope bleiben. Also wäre an meinem Downhiller ne V4 nicht verkehrt allerdings mit anderen Belägen? Wenn ja welche sind da empfehlenswert? Hatte bei meinen ganzen Bremsen bisher nur Standardbeläge drauf.
> 
> gruß
> BgH


DU behält dann deine M4, wechselst auf gesinterte Beläge und sparst Dir das restliche Geld.

Viel Spass!


----------



## BergabHeizer (9. Juli 2014)

Whitey schrieb:


> DU behält dann deine M4, wechselst auf gesinterte Beläge und sparst Dir das restliche Geld.
> 
> Viel Spass!



 so einfach is es dann doch net ne neue Bremse muss her, dann würde ja auch die normale e4 reichen wenn die Beläge soviel ausmachen, weil schwer bin ich nicht (77kg mit Ausrüstung) und überhitzt hat meine m4 bisher noch nie oder doch lieber eine v4


----------



## Brainman (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn du sowieso eine neue Bremse brauchst, willst, dann kauf dir die V4.
Viel verkehrt machen kannst du dabei nicht. Ist eine klasse Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (10. Juli 2014)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> so einfach is es dann doch net ne neue Bremse muss her, dann würde ja auch die normale e4 reichen wenn die Beläge soviel ausmachen, weil schwer bin ich nicht (77kg mit Ausrüstung) und überhitzt hat meine m4 bisher noch nie oder doch lieber eine v4



Dann nimm die Zee. Halbes Geld, gleiche Leistung. 
Außer Du legst Wert auf die tolle Option von Hope - wenn Hope dann V4.


----------



## Brainman (10. Juli 2014)

Whitey schrieb:


> Dann nimm die Zee. Halbes Geld, gleiche Leistung.
> Außer Du legst Wert auf die tolle Option von Hope - wenn Hope dann V4.





BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Shimano will ich nicht  möchte bei Hope bleiben.
> gruß
> BgH


----------



## ichoe (26. Juli 2014)

guten abend zusammen! ich muss leider noch mal das thema entlüften der v4 wiederbeleben. habe den thead komplett gelesen und den großteil der optionen auch selbst ausprobiert, angefangen mit der von hope beschriebenen methode,die ich im übrigen bei meiner tech m4 so mit sehr guten ergebnissen schon durchgeführt habe, bis zur nutzung der elektrischen zahnbürste um gefangene luft zu befreien.
leider komme ich zu keinem wirklich akzeptablen ergebniss,deswg nochmal der letzte hilfeschrei ins forum.
mein problem sieht wie folgt aus:
hab die bremse schon seit letzter saison,konnte sie aber leider sehr wenig fahren,da ich ein ziemliches seuchenjahr mit zum teil schweren verletzungen hinter mir habe. hier zeigte sich schon recht früh,dass völlig unvermittelt während der abfahrten, der druckpunkt der bremse(ausschließlich die HR betreffend) völlig verloren ging, also mehr oder weniger ins leere gebremst!
gut mehrere male entlüftet und teilweise keine probleme gehabt, dann wieder aufgetreten usw...immer wieder die gleiche prozedur,nach dem entlüften im montageständer,sehr bissige,gewohnte bremsleistung, auf dem trail das gleiche problem...jetzt habe ich nach langer auszeit ein neues rad aufgebaut und die bremsen mitgenommen..gleiches spiel!!

auffällig für mich war jetzt gestern, dass brmensflüssigkeit im AGB "fehlte"...gut dachte ich mir, dann wechsel eben auch mal die leitungen, obwohl kein offensichtlicher schaden vorhanden ist. auch die leitungsabgänge sind immer trocken gewesen etc....

na gut, nach langer entlüftungsprozedur gestern abend, dann alles zusammengebaut und bremshebel gezogen...eigtl kein druckpunkt vorhanden!!

heute nochmals entlüftet,keine  wesentliche verbesserung...ich bin ziemlich am verzweifeln und weiß eigtl auch nicht mehr was ich noch änderen soll!

ich hoffe sehr dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann!!

danke schonmal und grüße in die runde


----------



## kephren23 (26. Juli 2014)

Hast du vorn auch schon selber entlüftet?

Hast du was an der Bremse verändert? Borecaps z.B.?

Hört sich irgendwie nach irgendeiner kaputten Dichtung an.

Ist die Zange korrekt mittig ausgerichtig und kommen alle Kolben gleichmäßig aus der Zange?


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2014)

Schick die Bremsen ein und lass sie fit machen !
Wenn bei Hopes mal der Hund drin ist, lieber machen lassen und einen Haufen Zeit sparen.


----------



## Brainman (26. Juli 2014)

Klingt für mich auch als wäre irgendwo das System nicht Dicht.
Defekte Dichtung oder eine der Messingscheiben dichtet nicht 100%.


----------



## ichoe (28. Juli 2014)

also die VR habe ich schon entlüftet, da passt alles.
borecaps habe ich auch nicht getauscht, daran sollte es eigtl auch nicht liegen.
ja die messingscheibengeschichte..wurde ja von nem user hier auch geschrieben,dass es daran lag, hab allerdings keine neuen hier,müsste ich erst ordern...wobei ich mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen kann, da ich sämtliche anschlüsse auf leckagen überprüft habe.
wenn das system nicht dicht wäre, müsste ich da nicht auch irgendwo DOT "finden"??


----------



## skask (28. Juli 2014)

Bei meiner Tech M4 hats an einer Bremse auch mal ewig gedauert. Waren dann verunreinigte Bremsbeläge. Neue drauf, Scheibe intensiv mit Bremsenreiniger geputzt. Nach 2-3 Ausfahrten auf einmal Power wie gewünscht.


----------



## OliDuro (28. Juli 2014)

wie hast du denn die Leitung befüllt? Hast Du die Luft über die Bremszange rausgedrückt oder über den nicht ganz fest gezogenen Leitungsanschluss unten?
Wenn Du es über die Zange versucht hast, könnte die Luft jetzt hinter den Kolben sitzen, wo sie nur sehr schwer raus zu bekommen ist. Das liegt daran, dass die Kolben untereinander nicht gerade "schlau" verbunden sind. Beim entlüften muss die neue Flüssigkeit nicht zwangsläufig an allen Kolben vorbei, bis sie zum Entlüftungnippel kommt. Irgendwo gab's hier mal ne Skizze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (28. Juli 2014)

Hab mittlerweile die Seite gefunden, Seite 23 hier im Thread. Nur sind die Bilder nicht mehr da.
Vielleicht lädt "stillpad" sie aber nochmal hoch, wenn Du ihn fragst?


----------



## ichoe (29. Juli 2014)

danke euch erstmal allen für die ideensammlungen...hab mir heute erstmal für mein neues radel die e4 gegönnt und werde dann bei zeiten mich vll ein weiteres mal auf die fehlersuche begeben, wobei ich schon stark dazu tendiere die bremse einfach einzuschicken und gut is...hab schon viel zu viel zeit damit verbracht und bin weniger rad gefahren..

@OliDuro: hab die bremse ganz normal wie von hope beschrieben entlüftet, sprich über entlüftungsnippel am kolben...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. August 2014)

Moin,

kennt jemand einen Adapter fürs Hinterrad von IS auf 180 mm Scheibe, in den die Bremszange der V4 hineinpasst? Ich habe hier welche von Magura, Formula und Superstar, bei allen Dreien stößt die Zange am Adapter an.

Da Hope selbst ja auf 183er Scheiben setzt, wird man dort leider auch nicht fündig.


----------



## Brainman (8. August 2014)

Also wenn dann stößt die Bremsscheibe am Adapter an nicht der Bremssattel.
Der einzige der bei mir gepasst hat ist der Shimano Adapter der ist ein klein bisschen schmaler als die anderen.
Das wäre in deinem Fall der hier:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...r/aid:179616?gclid=CKzDnt6ug8ACFTMftAodXFkAcA

Oder du nimmst ein bisschen Material am Adapter weg (Dremel, Feile)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. August 2014)

Nein, in meinem Fall stößt der Bremssattel im Bereich der vorderen Kolben von oben am Adapter an, das hat nichts mit der Breite zu tun.

Der von dir verlinkte Adapter ist fürs Vorderrad, damit komme ich am Hinterrad nicht auf 180 mm.


----------



## Brainman (8. August 2014)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Nein, in meinem Fall stößt der Bremssattel im Bereich der vorderen Kolben von oben am Adapter an, das hat nichts mit der Breite zu tun.
> 
> Der von dir verlinkte Adapter ist fürs Vorderrad, damit komme ich am Hinterrad nicht auf 180 mm.



Hab ich mal wieder übersehen das der für vorne ist, gibt von Shimano aber auch einen für hinten.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...PM-180-HR?sPartner=100&ordernumber=BZ.SH.0067
Wenn der Sattel anstößt bleibt dir nicht viel als einen von Hope zu nehmen. Steht der Sattel halt 1,5mm höher was bei der V4 nichts macht, die Bremsfläche ist groß genug.
Des weiteren ist die V4 eh für 203mm Scheiben gedacht. Wohl auch der Grund warum es keine 180/183mm V4 Scheiben gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. August 2014)

Danke, der von Shimano könnte tatsächlich passen, da er etwas anders geformt ist als meine drei, die ich ausprobiert habe.


----------



## kephren23 (8. August 2014)

ich würde dir den Hope Adapter (B) empfehlen und ne 183mm Scheibe, da funktioniert alles.
Finde die Shimano Adapter sehr bescheiden.


----------



## napo (9. August 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo Infos wo die Abmessungen von Aufnahme Rahmen, Position Bremscheibe dokumentiert sind... Es handelt sich ja um einen Standart (DIN) ? 
Weil... 
Meine 183er Scheibe stößt gegen die PM Aufnahme von Rahmen.


----------



## Brainman (9. August 2014)

napo schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Infos wo die Abmessungen von Aufnahme Rahmen, Position Bremscheibe dokumentiert sind... Es handelt sich ja um einen Standart (DIN) ?
> Weil...
> Meine 183er Scheibe stößt gegen die PM Aufnahme von Rahmen.



Schon mal geschaut ob mit der Nabe alles in Ordnung ist (z.B. Nabenkörper richtig auf der Achse) ?


----------



## napo (9. August 2014)

Sieht alles super aus... Ich hab mal paar Bilder gemacht... 
Bild 1 zeigt alles zusammengebaut mit einer 160er Scheibe, allerdings harmoniert diese nicht so wirklich mit der V4 Bremse da sich die vernietung löst und es anfängt zu klappern, mann sieht hier auch sehr schön die Ausrichtung nach links des Sattel damit es nicht schleift 

Bilde 2 zeigt die 183er Scheibe... Dieser ist vom Spider etwas stärker ausgeführt und liegt an der PM des Rahmens komplett an 

Wenn mal jemand messen könnte wie viel mm ihr habt von Achsende bis  Kontaktfläche der Scheibe an der Nase.  Ich hab bei mir 18,5mm bei einer x12 142x12 Achse, bei schnellspanner Achsen ist es weniger. 


Lg


----------



## kephren23 (9. August 2014)

Vorne hat mein Adapter auch meine Scheibe abgeschliffen. lag bei mir an der CK-Nabe, Adapter etwas abgeschliffen und fertig.


----------



## napo (9. August 2014)

Bei mir ist es der Rahmen der abgeschliffen werden müsste... überlege ob ich die nabe abdrehen lasse... Verrückt alles


----------



## kephren23 (9. August 2014)

Aso ja jetzt seh ich es auch, hatte das grad unterwegs nur überflogen.

Ich denke wenn du noch einen mm platz im Schraubengewinde für die Scheibe hast sollte das vermutlich möglich sein, ohne das die Nabe an Stabilität verliert, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.

Meine Scheibe sitzt ca. 16mm vom Achsende. der Spalt zwischen Scheibe(Spider-Niete) und Rahmen ist ca 2mm.


----------



## Brainman (10. August 2014)

napo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es der Rahmen der abgeschliffen werden müsste... überlege ob ich die nabe abdrehen lasse... Verrückt alles



Schonmal an "Normale" Scheiben gedacht, also keine Floatings ?
Sieht für mich so aus als wenn nur die Niete schleift was bei einer normalen ja wegfallen würde.
Ist eventuell die einfachste bzw. billigste Art das erstmal in den Griff zu bekommen.
Irgendwo Material abtragen kannst du immer noch.


----------



## Team-Wildsau (10. August 2014)

Am Mojo SLR ist mit der Tune Nabe ausreichend Platz.
Würde in deinem Fall die Nabe abdrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napo (10. August 2014)

Abdrehen hab ich auch überlegt... Aber ohne ausspeichen wurde es bestimmt nix werden... Hab es jetzt erstmal provisorisch gelöst... Linke Kappe abgezogen und eine große aber dünne U-Scheibe zwischen Lager und Kappe gelegt, hab jetzt genügend Platz...


----------



## Team-Wildsau (10. August 2014)

Dadurch verspannst du aber dein Rahmen.
Bei Carbon wehre ich da vorsichtig.


----------



## Team-Wildsau (28. August 2014)

Habe die V4 jetzt auch endlich bekommen.
Allerdings schleifen die Scheiben und ich bekomme es fast nicht weg.
Habe schon die Scheiben mit der Messuhr gerichtet, aber die Bremsbeläge gehen einfach nicht weit genug auseinander.
Ist das normal?
Meine Tech2 M4 hatte deutlich mehr Luft!


----------



## OliDuro (28. August 2014)

Du kannst die Scheiben durch die floater eigentlich in jede beliebige Position richten, nur gerade hab ich's auch nicht hinbekommen.
Hat sich beim Fahren aber schnell gelegt, nachdem die Scheiben mal Temperatur hatten.
Beim Abkühlen und Weiterfahren richten sie sich praktisch selbst aus.
Bist Du schon damit gefahren?


----------



## OliDuro (28. August 2014)

Sehr wichtig ist auch, die Sättel penibel genau auszurichten. Wenn die Scheibe nur leicht schräg durch die Bremse läuft, reicht die Luft wirklich nicht aus. Ausserdem gibt's nen schwammigen Druckpunkt.


----------



## Team-Wildsau (29. August 2014)

Hab schon die Postmount Aufnahme an der Fox und dem Ibis plan gefräßt, da die alles andere als winklig zur Achse waren.
So ist es schon deutlich besser, aber eben kein Vergleich zur M4.


----------



## Team-Wildsau (30. August 2014)

Die Bremse ist eingefahren.
Schleifen stört kaum.
Die Bremsleistung ist wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## ollinist (31. August 2014)

Hallo, ich wollte mir jetzt die E4 für mein Strive besorgen. 
Weiß jemand ob man den Reverb Hebel auch irgendwie an den Griff setzen kann, so wie für die X01 Schalthebel auch ?


----------



## Carcass (3. September 2014)

Gibt es nicht nur für schalthebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. September 2014)

Ich habe bei meiner V4 am VR ein seltsames Problem. Wenn ich am Hebel ziehe habe ich zunächst ein Druckpunkt, dieser geht aber verloren und ich kann den Hebel langsam aber stetig bis an den Lenker ziehen.

Ich hab die Bremse bereits nach Hope Anleitung entlüftet, also oben Flüssigkeit nachfüllen und unten an der Mutter mit Schlauch Flüssigkeit entweichen lassen bis keine Luft mehr kommt.

Kann es sein, dass das System irgendwo Luft zieht und dadurch der Druckpunkt verloren geht? Sobald ich den Hebel wieder los lasse und erneut ziehe tritt der Fehler wieder wie schon oben beschrieben auf.


----------



## Osti (5. September 2014)

da ist wahrscheinlich eine Geberdichtung kaputt. Hatte ich bereits 2x bei Hope Hebeln und äußerste sich genau durch dieses Verhalten.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. September 2014)

Osti schrieb:


> da ist wahrscheinlich eine Geberdichtung kaputt. Hatte ich bereits 2x bei Hope Hebeln und äußerste sich genau durch dieses Verhalten.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort, sollte also mit dem Hope Dichtungskit für den Master Zylinder zu lösen sein.


----------



## Osti (5. September 2014)

yupp, bei mir war immer die erste der beiden Geberdichtungen defekt. Ich würde vorher evt mal den Hebel demontieren und nachschauen. Wobei die Dichtungen ja eh nicht teuer sind.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. September 2014)

Osti schrieb:


> yupp, bei mir war immer die erste der beiden Geberdichtungen defekt. Ich würde vorher evt mal den Hebel demontieren und nachschauen. Wobei die Dichtungen ja eh nicht teuer sind.


Auf dein anraten mal den Hebel demontiert und Fehler schnell gefunden.


----------



## Osti (5. September 2014)

genauso sah das bei mir auch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (7. September 2014)

Mal nachsehen ob im Gebergehäuse eine rauhe Stelle ist? An einer Bohrung z.B.?
Sonst geht die neue Dichtung bald wieder kaputt.



Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Auf dein anraten mal den Hebel demontiert und Fehler schnell gefunden.



Darf ich das Foto für das Scheibenbremsen Kompendium verwenden?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. September 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Mal nachsehen ob im Gebergehäuse eine rauhe Stelle ist? An einer Bohrung z.B.?
> Sonst geht die neue Dichtung bald wieder kaputt.
> 
> Darf ich das Foto für das Scheibenbremsen Kompendium verwenden?
> Vielen Dank!



Sorry für die späte Antwort.

Kannst natürlich das Bild verwenden, ist kein Problem. Wenn du noch mehr Bilder von einem zerlegten Griff haben möchtest kannst mir bescheid geben, warte noch auf die neuen Dichtungen.

In der Zylinderlauffläche habe ich keine Stellen entdeckt, es könnte von der kleinen Einlassbohrung stammen. Diese ist jedoch nicht scharfkantig oder Grat behaftet.


----------



## Schildbürger (13. September 2014)

Hallo,
Super, vielen Dank.
Ja, ein Bild mit Einzelteilen vom Griff wäre Klasse.
So in etwa wie auf diesem Bild (ohne Beschriftung die mache ich selber):





Man findet viele Bilder im Netz, das Problem dabei sind die Urheber- und Nutzungsrechte...
Da achte ich drauf. Daher: Nochmals Danke!
Dann werde ich das Bild mal "einbauen". Neue Ausgabe folgt dann sofort.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. September 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Super, vielen Dank.
> Ja, ein Bild mit Einzelteilen vom Griff wäre Klasse.
> So in etwa wie auf diesem Bild (ohne Beschriftung die mache ich selber):
> ...



Hab das Bild mal in mein Foto-Album geladen, dort sind die Bilder auch mit voller Auflösung zu finden.


----------



## Schildbürger (13. September 2014)

Danke, das ging ja schnell. Eine Zwischenversion, guckt mal auf die Seite 38.  
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29281116/Scheibenbremsen Kompendium_20140913.pdf

Ich Bearbeite und Speichere die Bilder immer in voller Auflösung um sie erst zum einfügen auf die Endgröße zu verkleinern.


----------



## Brainman (13. September 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Danke, das ging ja schnell. Eine Zwischenversion, guckt mal auf die Seite 38.
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29281116/Scheibenbremsen Kompendium_20140913.pdf
> 
> Ich Bearbeite und Speichere die Bilder immer in voller Auflösung um sie erst zum einfügen auf die Endgröße zu verkleinern.



Nicht schlecht deine Infosammlung. 
Mir ist übrigens auf Seite 52 zur Beschreibung von Abbildung 8 ein kleiner Schreibfehler aufgefallen


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. September 2014)

Du investierst wirklich viel Arbeit und Zeit in das Kompendium, dafür sehr großen Respekt. 

Wenn ich mit meinen Bildern helfen kann freut mich das. Auch wenn ich mich als versierter Schrauber bezeichnen würde, mein Prolem hätte ich ohne die Hilfe von Osti auch nicht so schnell gefunden. Da ist ein Nachschlagewerke wo viele Probleme beschrieben sind immer sehr hilfreich.

Frag doch mal einen Mod ob dein Kompendium nicht im Tech-Talk-Bremsen Thread oben angepinnt werden kann. Über bearbeiten des Posts könntest du es ja auch immer aktuell halten.

Wäre für viele Nutzer bestimmt eine große Hilfe.


----------



## Schildbürger (13. September 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht deine Infosammlung.
> Mir ist übrigens auf Seite 52 zur Beschreibung von Abbildung 8 ein kleiner Schreibfehler aufgefallen


Mist zu spät, habe gerade die letzte Änderung hochgeladen... Ist ja erstmal nur eine Zwischenversion. 
Mmmmh, bin ich Blind? Mir fällt da nichts auf... Kleiner Tipp bitte. 
Edit: OH MANN...  


> ...nicht mit ganz seiner ganzen...


OK! Danke!

@Mountain_Screen
Guck jetzt auch mal auf Seite 66, Link ist der gleiche.
Sehr vielen Dank dafür. 

Ich bin für Vorschläge was ich noch ergänzen und verbessern kann sehr dankbar!
Ideen für noch mehr Bilder usw. habe ich noch genug. Ich habe letztens selber noch welche gemacht, die sind aber nicht so geworden wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Und da ich kein Profi bin, habe ich selber nicht genug Anschauungsmaterial.

Bis ich auf den Lupeneffekt beim 1. Bild von Mountain_Screen auf der Seite 38 gekommen bin, habe ich lange rumprobiert.
War es aufgefallen? 
Sonst guck mal genau hin...

Die Idee es im Bremsen Tech_Talk pinnen zu lassen hatte ich auch schon, allerdings überlege ich den "Umzug" in ein anderes Forum. Mir wird das hier zu kommerziell. Wenn hier nicht so viele Freunde und Bekannte wären...
Auch an eigene Webseite hatte ich schon gedacht. Nur, wenn man sich so umsieht verwaisen viele Hobbyseiten die mal sehr engagiert begonnen wurden...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. September 2014)

Kommerziell in welchem Sinne?

Den News-Bereich muss man ja nicht zwangsläufig ansteuern. Wenn es die eingeblendete Werbung ist hat mtb-news wie viele andere Seiten das Problem der sinkenden Einnahmen durch immer stärkere Verbreitung von Adblockern, dem gegenüber stehen hohe Kosten damit die Hardware für die Seite läuft.

Ich bin hier hängen geblieben weil mir die Struktur des Forums gut gefällt und hier schnell und kompetente Hilfe bekommt. Zudem bietet mir der News-Bereich zugang zu den Neuigkeiten im Bereich des Sports, dadurch kann man sich ein Print-magazin direkt sparen.


----------



## Schildbürger (14. September 2014)

Ist so ein Gefühl von mir, der sich aus dem Eindruck hier ergibt.
Die Kosten dürften durch das aufblasen des News Bereichs gestiegen sein.
Meine Frau ist Moderatorin in einem Ihrer Hobbyforen. Und der Admin macht das ohne jede Werbung auf einem eigenem Server und Kosten.
Das Forum ist allerdings auch nicht so groß.



> Zudem bietet mir der News-Bereich zugang zu den Neuigkeiten im Bereich des Sports, dadurch kann man sich ein Print-magazin direkt sparen.


Da hast du recht, aber das interressiert mich weniger. Ein Kollege hatte sich mal so eine Bikebravo gekauft und mir dann zum lesen gegeben, mal durchgeblättert, fand ich sehr langweilig.

OK, ich merke schon, ich entspreche nicht der Masse der Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (15. September 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ist so ein Gefühl von mir, der sich aus dem Eindruck hier ergibt.
> Die Kosten dürften durch das aufblasen des News Bereichs gestiegen sein.
> Meine Frau ist Moderatorin in einem Ihrer Hobbyforen. Und der Admin macht das ohne jede Werbung auf einem eigenem Server und Kosten.
> Das Forum ist allerdings auch nicht so groß.



Ist jetzt zwar alles ein wenig OT aber egal.

Größter Posten dürfte der Video-Bereich sein der mit HD-Videos einen ordentlichen Traffic verursacht, zudem ist der Traffic durch die Masse an Nutzern auch nicht ohne im Forum. Hoster lassen sich das gut bezahlen was auch verständlich ist. So ein Forum betreibt man auch nicht mehr nebenbei wie ein "Hobbyforum" dafür ist es einfach zu groß.


----------



## noie95 (11. Oktober 2014)

weiß jemand, welches die richtigen floating scheiben für die v4 bremse sind?
ich habe drei verschiedene hope floatingscheiben ausfindig gemacht mit folgenden hope nr.:

- hbsp210:





- hbsp209:






- hbsp208:


----------



## kephren23 (11. Oktober 2014)

Für die V4 sind die innenbelüfteten!

Die normalen floatings passen aber auch.


----------



## noie95 (11. Oktober 2014)

ja und welche der drei oben gezeigten floatings passen?


----------



## Brainman (11. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich alle. Größen 180,183,185,200,203 und 205 mm mit den entsprechenden Adaptern.
Mit den V4 Sätteln kannst du eigentlich alle Scheiben fahren, außer vielleicht die V2 Scheiben.

Am besten Funktionieren sie, meiner Meinung nach, mit den V4 Scheiben




https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...h-Floating-innenbelueftet-Tech-V4-Evo-p33588/


----------



## kephren23 (11. Oktober 2014)

Das wollte ich damit sagen.

Ich hab die 208.


----------



## StillPad (17. Oktober 2014)

noie95 schrieb:


> ja und welche der drei oben gezeigten floatings passen?


Jede!
In der V4 kannste allem fahren. Selbst den V2 Scheiben.
Die Scheiben Untescheiden sich nur von der Größe wie man auf den Foto sieht.
160, 183, 203


----------



## Girl (17. Oktober 2014)

Jain, die Reibfläche der V2 Scheiben sind deutlich größer als bei normalen Scheiben.


----------



## noie95 (17. Oktober 2014)

okay danke... ich habe mittlerweile auch endlich antwort von hope... die sagen allerdings, das es die hbsp 208 (bzw mm2/4) ist. die hbsp 209 ist wohl für die 6kolben zange  und die hbsp 210 wohl für die leichten bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (17. Oktober 2014)

Die Zuordnungen gibt es zwar spielen aber eigentlich keine Rolle.


----------



## noie95 (17. Oktober 2014)

laut versandhandel gibt es das lochbild hbsp210 in allen größen. die fotos oben waren nur zur darstellung der drei lochbilder unabhängig der scheibengröße auf den bildern.
mir gehts um "richtige" lochbild nicht um die größe der scheibe!
https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...ing-Mono-Mini-Pro-Lightweight-ab-2007-p18184/

meine erfahrung sagt mir,das ein lochbild schon einen einfluss hat (vibrtionen geräusche usw.). darum denke ich, das der hersteller schon einen typ (lochbild) bevorzugt/empfiehlt, welches bei der entsprechenden bremse den geringsten einfluss hat


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre (noch -die V4 Scheibe ist heute in der Post ) die 208er in der V4 mit gesinterten Belägen.
Funktioniert geräusch- und problemlos und passt exakt zum Reibring.


----------



## Whitey (17. Oktober 2014)

noie95 schrieb:


> laut versandhandel gibt es das lochbild hbsp210 in allen größen. die fotos oben waren nur zur darstellung der drei lochbilder unabhängig der scheibengröße auf den bildern.
> mir gehts um "richtige" lochbild nicht um die größe der scheibe!
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...ing-Mono-Mini-Pro-Lightweight-ab-2007-p18184/
> 
> meine erfahrung sagt mir,das ein lochbild schon einen einfluss hat (vibrtionen geräusche usw.). darum denke ich, das der hersteller schon einen typ (lochbild) bevorzugt/empfiehlt, welches bei der entsprechenden bremse den geringsten einfluss hat



Da mein Post, Forumszensur sei Dank, gelöscht wurde erneut der Hinweis auf die Shimano XT IceTech Discs. 
Kein Klingeln, keine Probleme mit der Vernietung, keine Schläge drin - sorglos und vorbehaltlos für M4 und V4 zu empfehlen. Bremsleistung identisch wie mit den Hope Scheiben, nur eben lautlos und beständig(er )


----------



## Brainman (17. Oktober 2014)

noie95 schrieb:


> laut versandhandel gibt es das lochbild hbsp210 in allen größen. die fotos oben waren nur zur darstellung der drei lochbilder unabhängig der scheibengröße auf den bildern.
> mir gehts um "richtige" lochbild nicht um die größe der scheibe!
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...ing-Mono-Mini-Pro-Lightweight-ab-2007-p18184/
> 
> meine erfahrung sagt mir,das ein lochbild schon einen einfluss hat (vibrtionen geräusche usw.). darum denke ich, das der hersteller schon einen typ (lochbild) bevorzugt/empfiehlt, welches bei der entsprechenden bremse den geringsten einfluss hat



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du die "minimalen" Unterschiede im Reibring beim Bremsen merkst.
Das einzig relevante ist die Reibring breite und die ist bei allen, von dir aufgelisteten, fast gleich.
Wenn die Bremse vernünftig ausgerichtet ist macht keine der Scheiben Geräusche oder Vibriert.
Und schau mal in dem Link von dir für welche Bremsen die Scheibe kompatibel ist, dann siehst du das es relativ egal ist.

Am einfachsten wäre du verbaust dir an deiner V4 auch die V4 Scheiben dann brauchst du nicht weiter überlegen und du benutzt das was laut Hope zusammen gehört


----------



## noie95 (17. Oktober 2014)

@*Brainman* und* Whitey* danke für eure tips... nett gemeint! aber diese tips sind halt für mich keine lösung bzw passen nicht zu meiner frage/problem.
ich möchte weder ice tec scheiben noch die innenbelüftete verwenden. ich möchte  die "nur" floating scheiben anbauen!

daher such ich user die erfahrung mit der v4 bremse und den normalen floatingscheiben gemacht haben und welche der drei verschiedenen lochbilder sie eingesetzt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (17. Oktober 2014)

Ob hbsp208 oder -10 macht keinen Unterschied. Gehen beide identisch. Du machst Dir da vmtl. ein paar Gedanken zu viel ...


----------



## StillPad (18. Oktober 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Jain, die Reibfläche der V2 Scheiben sind deutlich größer als bei normalen Scheiben.


Das macht der V4 aber herzlich wenig 

noie schau in meine Gallerie da is die V4 am Rad mit den passenden Scheiben.


----------



## LeonII (25. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

Brauche ein paar Tips zu den Scheiben... Ich habe weitestgehend alles gelesen, daher weiß ich jetzt das eigentlich alle Scheiben an der V4 verwendet werden können.
 Ich bin bis jetzt V2 gefahren und steige jetzt um.
Folgendes:
Ich möchte etwas Gewicht abspecken, weiß aber nicht inwieweit das möglich ist. Müsste also wissen was die V2 Scheibe wiegt, eine 'normale' Floating oder die V4 Scheibe.
Auch wäre es gut zu wissen, ob die Performance der innenbelüfteten Scheiben besser ist, bzw die Vorteile.Bis jetzt hatte sich das ja nicht durchgesetzt, trotzdem bringt hhope sie wieder...?


MfG


----------



## Brainman (25. Oktober 2014)

Gewicht findest du hier:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-18/bremsscheibe?page=3

Das die Innenbelüfteten nicht so weit verbreitet sind dürfte in erster Linie am Preis liegen. Sie sind halt doppelt so teuer und schwerer sind sie auch. Die Vorteile der Scheiben kommen erst im Grenzbereich zum Vorschein. Wenn du zum Beispiel mit dem Bike mal eine halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde am Stück Bergab unterwegs bist oder das selbe mit dem Tandem vor hast, dann machen sich solche Scheiben positiv bemerkbar. Am Ende muss das jeder selber abwägen was er braucht.


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. November 2014)

Es Wheinachtet (Fräs)Porno sehr  Heute angekommen 



Mein Dank gilt an Runterfahrer für den Umbau


----------



## Runterfahrer (30. November 2014)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Es Wheinachtet (Fräs)Porno sehr  Heute angekommen Anhang anzeigen 339513
> 
> Mein Dank gilt an Runterfahrer für den Umbau



Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt.
Es kann sein dass die Scheiben nach dem Einbremsen und heiß werden noch etwas gerichtet werden müßen.


----------



## stiflers-mom (10. Dezember 2014)

hi, ich hab mir auch gerade die v4 gekauft mit den normalen scheiben.
da die v4 ja für die innenbelüfteten sind, ist auch mehr platz zwischen den bremsbelägen. habt ihr die bremse entlüftet oder nur den hebel eingestellt? probefahrt hab ich noch nicht gemacht weil ein adapter falsch geliefert wurde.
wie habt ihr das gemacht?

ps: die floating scheiben fand ich hässlich und hab deswegen die normalen von der M4 genommen.


----------



## Brainman (10. Dezember 2014)

Entlüften ist sowieso Ratsam. Dabei die Einstellschrauben am Hebel ganz auf machen, den Bremssattel vernünftig ausrichten. Anschließend mit dem Hebel pumpen bis die Kolben bzw. die Beläge soweit wie nötig rauskommen das sie die Scheibe packen. Wenn du dann den Hebel wieder los lässt gehen die Kolben gerade soweit zurück das die Scheibe wieder frei ist. Sie bleiben also weiter draußen als wenn du dickere Scheiben hättest. Danach ist es ratsam den Ausgleichsbehälter nochmal aufzufüllen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Dezember 2014)

stiflers-mom schrieb:


> ...
> wie habt ihr das gemacht?
> ....



Montiert und entlüftet. Funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## stiflers-mom (10. Dezember 2014)

ok dann werde ich nachher mal entlüften. geht eigentlich auch so aber dann hab ich keinen spielraum mehr bei der griffeinstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (10. Dezember 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Entlüften ist sowieso Ratsam. Dabei die Einstellschrauben am Hebel ganz auf machen, den Bremssattel vernünftig ausrichten. Anschließend mit dem Hebel pumpen bis die Kolben bzw. die Beläge soweit wie nötig rauskommen das sie die Scheibe packen. Wenn du dann den Hebel wieder los lässt gehen die Kolben gerade soweit zurück das die Scheibe wieder frei ist. Sie bleiben also weiter draußen als wenn du dickere Scheiben hättest. Danach ist es ratsam den Ausgleichsbehälter nochmal aufzufüllen



Nein eben nicht!!! Wenn die Bremse dann mal richtig heiß wird, kann es passieren dass die zumacht und blockiert. Ist leider schon mal passiert. Ich empfehle das nicht.


----------



## Brainman (10. Dezember 2014)

Hast natürlich recht, ich meinte auch nicht zwingend Randvoll. Hab es aber schon gehabt das nach dem "Rauspumpen" der Kolben der Ausgleichsbehälter zu 2/3 leer war. Da schadet es nicht nochmal ein bisschen rein zu tun. Zum überlaufen sollte man den AGB ja sowieso nicht auffüllen.


----------



## stiflers-mom (10. Dezember 2014)

ich kann ja vorher mal nachsehen wie voll der original ist


----------



## OliDuro (10. Dezember 2014)

Bitte nicht alles glauben, was hier so gepostet wird...
Natürlich wird der Behälter bis zum Überlaufen gefüllt, danach die Membran aufgerollt, damit auch bloß alles an Luft raus ist. Sonst könnte die Bremse nach dem nächsten "Überkopfstand" am Avidsyndrom leiden und Luft drin haben.
Von Hope gibt's wunderschöne Anleitungen auf youtube.

Ich fahre die Bremse auch mit den normalen Scheiben und hab etwas nachgefüllt. Probleme hatte ich damit noch nicht, bekomme meine Scheiben aber auch nicht blau gebremst.
An der Lage des Druckpunktes ändert das Nachfüllen allerdings nichts.


----------



## stiflers-mom (10. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar, das krieg ich schon hin.


----------



## OliDuro (10. Dezember 2014)

oh, hab eben gesehen, dass Du mit normalen Scheiben die einteiligen meinst.
Ich hab schon die Floating, nur nicht die innenbelüfteten - und finde, die sehen richtig geil aus. So unterschiedlich sind Geschmäcker.
Aber an der Einstellung der Bremse ändert das nix.


----------



## Brainman (10. Dezember 2014)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Bitte nicht alles glauben, was hier so gepostet wird...
> ...



Würde heißen man darf auch deinem Post nicht glauben


----------



## OliDuro (10. Dezember 2014)

Besser nicht... ;o)

Ich erkläre Dir aber gerne den Unterschied zwischen "nicht alles" und "nichts"


----------



## Brainman (10. Dezember 2014)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Besser nicht... ;o)
> 
> Ich erkläre Dir aber gerne den Unterschied zwischen "nicht alles" und "nichts"



Gerne 
Aber was soll ich den nun Glauben wenn ich was wissen will ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (11. Dezember 2014)

OliDuro schrieb:


> An der Lage des Druckpunktes ändert das Nachfüllen allerdings nichts.



Unterschiedliche Scheiben dürften sich aber schon bemerkbar machen oder? Überlege schon länger an der V4 und wüsste gern wie die auf unterschiedliche Scheibendicken reagiert, zB wenn ich ein anderes Laufrad einbaue... Wünschenswert wäre ein immer gleicher Druckpunkt und sich selbst justierende Kolben...


----------



## OliDuro (11. Dezember 2014)

Die Kolben justieren sich doch selbst.
Merkst Du z.B. wenn du nach Belagwechsel die Kolben erst ganz zurück gedrückt hattest und dann 2-3 mal pumpen musst, bis wieder ein Druckpunkt da ist.
Mir ist keine hydr. Scheibenbremse bekannt, an der man manuell den Belagverschleiß nachstellen muss.


----------



## ride-FX (11. Dezember 2014)

schon klar, aber ich kenn einige aktuelle bremsen, die auf unterschiedliche scheibendicken mit unterschiedlichen druckpunkt lagen reagieren. müsste mal probieren die kolben jeweils komplett zurück zu drücken, ist halt dann nichts mit schnell mal laufrad wechseln...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. April 2015)

Habe bei meiner V4 evtl. ein Problem mit den Belägen.

Bei sehr technischen Sachen mit Absätzen und steilem Stücken/Spitzkehren wo es auf ein gutes dosiertes Bremsen ankommt habe ich das Gefühl das ich sehr stark am Hebel ziehen muss damit das VR auf den Punkt zum stehen kommt. Es fühlt sich so an als würde das VR immer noch ein Stück weiter durchrutschen. Bei solchen Fahrsituationen wirkt natürlich ein großteil der Maße auf das VR, da ist mir klar das die Sache etwas schwieriger zu bremsen ist als im normalen Einsatz.

Ich habe beide Belags-Typen schon probiert und ich kann auch einen Unterschied feststellen. Bei dem Sinterbelag ist der Bremspunkt etwas knackiger jedoch ist die Dosierbarkeit nicht so gut wie mit den oragnischen Belägen. Die Beläge wurden mit Intervallbremsungen von 30km/h auf 0 km/h eingebremst.

Auf schnelleren Trails oder auch im Bikepark ist nix zu merken.

Die Ausrichtung des Sattels habe ich schon kontrolliert. Luft dürfte auch nicht im System sein, immer ein schön knackigen Druckpunkt. Leitungen sind Stahlflex und es ist eine 203mm Floating Disc verbaut.

Was ich bei der nächsten Runde evtl. mal machen werde ist das Bike vom Kollegen zu nehmen und mal schauen wie es sich in solchen Situationen verhält.


----------



## Trailpussy (14. April 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Die Ausrichtung des Sattels habe ich schon kontrolliert. Luft dürfte auch nicht im System sein, immer ein schön knackigen Druckpunkt. Leitungen sind Stahlflex und es ist eine 203mm Floating Disc verbaut.


..check mal, ob die Kolben gleichmäßig rausfahren. Ist bei meiner V4 auch mal gewesen und hat sich durch eine schlechtere Bremsleistung bemerkbar gemacht.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. April 2015)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> ..check mal, ob die Kolben gleichmäßig rausfahren. Ist bei meiner V4 auch mal gewesen und hat sich durch eine schlechtere Bremsleistung bemerkbar gemacht.



Stimmt das könnte ich auch noch prüfen. Da gibts ja glaube ich auch ein Video von Hope zur Mobilisierung der Kolben. Hast du die Kolben mit Silikonöl behandelt, damit diese wieder besser laufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailpussy (14. April 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Stimmt das könnte ich auch noch prüfen. Da gibts ja glaube ich auch ein Video von Hope zur Mobilisierung der Kolben. Hast du die Kolben mit Silikonöl behandelt, damit diese wieder besser laufen?



Hatte kein Silikonöl genommen sondern DOT Bremsfüssigkeit. War mir sympatischer als das Silikon (das Zeug ist so Klebrig und ich befürchte dass Staub festbackt) und zur Hand... Das Video fand ich nur bedingt hilfreich. Hat mir nur bei der Reinigung der Kolben an sich geholfen.

Mobilisiert habe ich die Kolben mit Hilfe eines alten Sets Beläge und einem breiten Schraubendreher -so ein breites Monster mit Holzgriff. Den Schraubendreher hatte ich zwischen dem alten Paar Beläge platziert (alt deshalb weil der Schraubendreher die Beläge vermackt), genau in Höhe eines Kolben-Paares und dann mit etwas (ETWAS!) Kraft verdreht/verkeilt. Zur Sicherheit dass das Kolben Paar nicht rausflutscht noch ein kleinen Imbus reinhängen. Dann den entsprechenden Brems-Hebel vorsichtig(!) betätigt und mit dem Schraubendreher gegen den Belag "gedreht". Je nach dem in welche Richtung man den Schraubendreher verdreht wird mal der eine oder der andere Kolben aktiviert bzw. zurückgehalten. So habe ich das bei beiden Kolben-Pärchen gemacht, bis alle wieder geflutscht sind. Dann alles zurückgedrückt, gründlich sauber gewischt und die "guten" Beläge eingebaut. Dann die Beläge vooorsichtig und gleichmäßig zur Scheibe "pumpen". Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. April 2015)

So habe das ganze jetzt mal durchgeführt. Ein Problem habe ich jetzt bemerkt. Der obere äußere Kolben kommt nur verzögert raus. Eigentlich müssten beim betätigen des Hebels ja alle gleichmäßig raus kommen.


----------



## Trailpussy (14. April 2015)

Ja ,das ist typisch für die 4 Kolben Zangen. Die sind sehr sensibel was das gleichmäßige ausfahren betrifft. Mit dem reinigen, "schmieren" mit DOT und mobilisieren kommt das ganze aber wieder ins Lot. Sei halt nur vorsichtig und wiederhole das ganze Prozedere lieber häufiger und vorsichtig als grob und schnell...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. April 2015)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> Ja ,das ist typisch für die 4 Kolben Zangen. Die sind sehr sensibel was das gleichmäßige ausfahren betrifft. Mit dem reinigen, "schmieren" mit DOT und mobilisieren kommt das ganze aber wieder ins Lot. Sei halt nur vorsichtig und wiederhole das ganze Prozedere lieber häufiger und vorsichtig als grob und schnell...



Ohne Beläge war ein gleichmäßiges Ausfahren auch nach der Mobilisierung nicht möglich. Ein Kolben blieb immer ein Stück zurück bzw. die beiden größeren Kolben waren nicht so schnell draußen wie die kleinen Kolben. Im eingebauten Zustand mit Belägen sieht das ganze aber schonmal besser aus. Hier kann ich keinen Unterschied beim ausfahren mit bloßem Auge erkennen.

Heute konnte ich keine Probebremsung mehr machen, morgen weiß ich mehr.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## bummel42 (15. April 2015)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> Hatte kein Silikonöl genommen sondern DOT Bremsfüssigkeit. War mir sympatischer als das Silikon (das Zeug ist so Klebrig und ich befürchte dass Staub festbackt) und zur Hand... Das Video fand ich nur bedingt hilfreich. Hat mir nur bei der Reinigung der Kolben an sich geholfen.
> 
> Mobilisiert habe ich die Kolben mit Hilfe eines alten Sets Beläge und einem breiten Schraubendreher -so ein breites Monster mit Holzgriff. Den Schraubendreher hatte ich zwischen dem alten Paar Beläge platziert (alt deshalb weil der Schraubendreher die Beläge vermackt), genau in Höhe eines Kolben-Paares und dann mit etwas (ETWAS!) Kraft verdreht/verkeilt. Zur Sicherheit dass das Kolben Paar nicht rausflutscht noch ein kleinen Imbus reinhängen. Dann den entsprechenden Brems-Hebel vorsichtig(!) betätigt und mit dem Schraubendreher gegen den Belag "gedreht". Je nach dem in welche Richtung man den Schraubendreher verdreht wird mal der eine oder der andere Kolben aktiviert bzw. zurückgehalten. So habe ich das bei beiden Kolben-Pärchen gemacht, bis alle wieder geflutscht sind. Dann alles zurückgedrückt, gründlich sauber gewischt und die "guten" Beläge eingebaut. Dann die Beläge vooorsichtig und gleichmäßig zur Scheibe "pumpen". Viel Erfolg!



Das Sililonöl schmiert nicht die Kolben, sondern ist für die Dichtungen gedacht. Daher hat Bremsflüssigkeit auch nur eine kurze "heilende" Wirkung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2015)

Moin,
ich hoffe ich hab mit Silikonöl nichts falsch gemacht. 
Vorige Woche hatte ich meine V4 Sättel auch in der Mache und die Kolben gereinigt und mit Silikonöl gefettet. Alle Kolben waren nach zwei Jahren noch gängig, nur etwas verschmutzt.
Ansonsten habe ich es so wie oben beschrieben gemacht..... ganz gleich kommen die Kolben nicht raus aber sie zucken alle gleichzeitig wenn ich am Hebel ziehe. 

Sollte ich das Silikonöl wieder abwaschen und durch DOT ersetzen oder passiert da nichts? Ist ja nur minimal angewendet. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Trailpussy (15. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hoffe ich hab mit Silikonöl nichts falsch gemacht.
> Vorige Woche hatte ich meine V4 Sättel auch in der Mache und die Kolben gereinigt und mit Silikonöl gefettet. Alle Kolben waren nach zwei Jahren noch gängig, nur etwas verschmutzt.
> Ansonsten habe ich es so wie oben beschrieben gemacht..... ganz gleich kommen die Kolben nicht raus aber sie zucken alle gleichzeitig wenn ich am Hebel ziehe.
> ...



Grundlegend falsch gemacht hast du bestimmt nix. Wird ja offiziell von Hope empfohlen...und das Argument von @bummel24 ist ja auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Egal ob DOT oder Silikon: Rückstände auf Belag oder Scheibe sind nicht so dolle.. Bei mir war halt noch die Überlegung dass evtl Stäube besser an dem Silikonöl anhaften und die Dichtungsringe die "geschmiert" werden sollen definitiv DOT vertragen. Daher meine Entscheidung zu DOT. Bisher "hälts" bzw. "flutschts"...und bei dir mit dem SILOKON doch scheinbar auch, oder? Alles gut also!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. April 2015)

Nach der Mobilisierung der Kolben und anschließenden Probebremsung war das Ergebnis immer noch nicht so zufriedenstellend. Habe gestern einfach mal neue oragnische Beläge aufgezogen und diese begonnen einzubremsen. Was soll ich sagen, im letzten Verzögerungsbereich bei einer Bremsung sind diese deutlich stärker.
Wurde zwischenzeitlich der Hersteller der Beläge gewechselt?

Die Beläge im Auslieferungszustand hatten einen dunkel grau/schwarzen Träger, die neuen einen rot lackierten und sehen sehr ähnlich aus wie von einem Drittanbieter.


----------



## Whitey (29. April 2015)

Verglast?


----------



## Brainman (29. April 2015)

Ich glaube da hat sich nichts geändert außer das die Trägerplatten jetzt eben rot sind.
Bei meiner E4 sind die auch im Auslieferungszustand schon rot gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. April 2015)

Whitey schrieb:


> Verglast?



Eher unwahrscheinlich, habe mehre eingefahrene Belagspaare durchprobiert. Sinterbeläge habe ich auch probiert, die waren auch schön knackig nur die Dosierbarkeit hat mir nicht so gefallen. Im Bikepark oder schnellen Trails merkt man dies auch garnicht, da reichte die Verzögerung bei weitem aus. Nur beim Stolperbiken im sehr steilen technischen Gelände war es manchmal ein Krampf auf den Punkt zum stehen zu kommen.


----------



## Trailpussy (29. April 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Eher unwahrscheinlich, habe mehre eingefahrene Belagspaare durchprobiert. Sinterbeläge habe ich auch probiert, die waren auch schön knackig nur die Dosierbarkeit hat mir nicht so gefallen. Im Bikepark oder schnellen Trails merkt man dies auch garnicht, da reichte die Verzögerung bei weitem aus. Nur beim Stolperbiken im sehr steilen technischen Gelände war es manchmal ein Krampf auf den Punkt zum stehen zu kommen.


..wundert mich. Bei mir ist es genau Gegenteilig. Finde die Sinter Beläge deutlich kräftiger und bremsfester als die organischen. Die "roten" kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Mai 2015)

Habe einen Satz Vented Disk (innenbelüftet) abzugeben. Es sind die V2-Scheiben, passt aber auch für die V4-Zange. Mit der bin die gefahren.
203mm, schwarzer Spider, guter Zustand.

Anfragen bitte per PN.


----------



## mad1993max (27. Juni 2015)

Sinter sind die mit messing backplate?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. Juni 2015)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Sinter sind die mit messing backplate?


Ja


----------



## heu20 (29. Oktober 2015)

Servus zusammen. 

Es ist ja recht ruhig geworden hier. Ich hatte nun länger immer wieder Ärger mit meiner Bremse. Hier aber eher mit der Dächle Scheibe. Frisch gereinigt gute Bremsleistung und dann rapide abnehmend! Egal welche Beläge ich nahm. Zuletzt am Lago war es am Lago OK. Aber beim Roveri und Tremalzo recht hohe Handkräfte nötig für gutes Verzögern.
Ich habe mich dann durchgerungen die innenbelüftete V4 Scheibe zu holen und zum Testen die organischen Beläge von Kool Stop. Ups! Scheibe und Beläge im Spiritusbad gereinigt, Sattel exakt ausgerichtet. Da geht man fast übern Lenkern beim unbedarften Zugreifen am Bremshebel ;-)
Nun ist es wirklich ein Anker! Wird dieses WE im Vinschgau nochmal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. Oktober 2015)

@Heu  Dann Berichte nochmal bitte


----------



## heu20 (29. Oktober 2015)

Werde ich tun. Aber es scheint wirklich die Scheibe gewesen zu sein. Hatte auch andere Scheiben getestet mit Hope Belägen. Das war deutlich besser wie meine Dächle. Aber jetzt ist wie ein Vergleich zwischen 70er Jahre Kleinwagenbremse (vorher) gegen aktuellen Rennwagen (aktuelle Kombi).

Gruß
Jan


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. Oktober 2015)

Beim Stolperbiken sollte man sich schon auf die Bremsen verlassen können. Gerade bei kritischen Stellen muss man sich drauf verlassen können das die auch zupackt wenn mans will/ braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre seit 3Jahren die V4 mit innenbelüfteten Scheiben und Hopebelägen ...also wenn es nicht ewig steil bergab geht, bremse ich mit einem Finger. 
Wenn ich richtig ziehen würde, blockieren die Räder und das bei 200kg.


----------



## ride-FX (30. Oktober 2015)

Würde mich interessieren was Trickstuff zu den Problemen sagen kann, aber vermutlich liegt es wie immer bei denen am Anwender


----------



## heu20 (2. November 2015)

Guten Morgen, 

wie versprochen mein erster Zwischenbericht:

Nach 2 Tagen Vinschgau und über 4000 Tiefenmetern kann ich folgendes sagen: Die Bremse läuft mit der Vented Disk deutlich "stabiler" und vor allem kühler wie vorher. Am HR habe ich mangels 203mm Freigabe noch die Dächle 180mm montiert. Wenn es hinten teilweise schon vor Wärme gewimmert hat war vorne nichts dergleichen zu hören. Die Fingerkräfte sind vollkommen ok und die Bremskraft klasse. Irgendwann nach sehr langen Bremspassagen lies die Bremskraft etwas nach, so dass ich ein bisschen mehr Fingerkraft brauchte. Aber nie so, dass ich an der Bremse gezweifelt hätte. Auch nicht auf den teils doch steilen Passagen. Ebenfalls nicht bei der langen Asphaltpassage mit ordentlich Gefälle bergab gestern.

Was aber nach wie vor bleibt: Wenn der Sattel nicht pinibelst genau ausgerichtet wird leidet die Bremskraft deutlich!! Interessant wäre auch der Vergleich mit den Hope Sinterbelägen zu den derzeit montierten organischen Kool Stop Belägen. Aber da die Bremse funktioniert werde ich kein neues Schleifbild generieren ;-)

Nach diesem WE kann ich nur sagen dass sich die 100€ für die Scheibe gelohnt haben! Gäbe es sie auch in 180mm würde ich hinten auch sofort umrüsten.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Team-Wildsau (2. November 2015)

Bei der V4 war ich das 1. mal gezwungen die Postmount Aufnahmen an Rahmen und Gabel in der Fräsmaschine exakt nachzufräsen.
Hat sich bei mir absolut gelohnt!
Seit her läuft sie absolut schleiffrei, was bei der V4 zu Beginn der Montage nicht möglich war.


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. November 2015)

Team-Wildsau schrieb:


> Bei der V4 war ich das 1. mal gezwungen die Postmount Aufnahmen an Rahmen und Gabel in der Fräsmaschine exakt nachzufräsen.
> Hat sich bei mir absolut gelohnt!
> Seit her läuft sie absolut schleiffrei, was bei der V4 zu Beginn der Montage nicht möglich war.


Mach dir nix draus musste den Gabel Adapter auch mal nachbehandeln weil die Nieten mit dem selbigen Reibereien hatte  Aber wie war das... Was net passt,wird passend gemacht


----------



## maxissmo (8. März 2016)

Hallo Hope Bremser.

kann mir hier jemand sagen wie man die Geberkolben Dichtungen bei einem Tech3 Geber wechselt? Geht das nur mit gewalt/starkem dehnen der neuen Dichtungen oder gibts da eine andere Lösung? Bisher konnte ich leider nichts zu dem Thema finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. März 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Einfach drüber stülpen. Kannst auch noch ein wenig Silikonfett drauf schmieren damit es besser flutscht.
> Die Dichtungen sind recht elastisch, da kann nichts passieren.


Was stimmt mit dieser Antwort nicht?


----------



## maxissmo (8. März 2016)

Keine Ahnung was mit der Antwort nicht stimmt... dass wechseln der Dichtungen an sich hat problemlos funktioniert. Problematisch wurde es erst beim wiedereinbau des mit den neuen Dichtungen bestückten Kolbens  Habs beim besten willen nicht geschafft und warte jetzt auf einen 2. neuen Satz Dichtungen!!  Gibts da einen Trick?? Wie geht das?


----------



## dh-paule (10. April 2016)

Kann mal bitte jemand den Aussendurchmesser der Hope Stahlflexleitung mit nem Messschieber messen ? 
Dankeschön!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. April 2016)

6mm


----------



## Deleted 357162 (8. Juli 2016)

> hi
> The V4 wont really work with the Race levers I’m afraid, they wont push enough fluid through for the caliper.
> 
> Kind regards
> hope technical support



Die hope antwort auf die frage ob die Race Hebeln mit dem V4 hebel funktionieren...

schade, ein wenig mehr power an der VA wäre schon nett...

Roli


----------



## Ponch (15. Juli 2016)

Hi, kann ich die Hope eigentlich auch mit Shimano Scheiben fahren oder empfiehlt ihr das weniger?
Ist die V4 zudem deutlich kräftiger als die E4 oder lediglich nur standfester bei längeren Abfahrten?


----------



## NomadTom (15. Juli 2016)

Ich habe die Hope Tech 3 V4 mit verschiedenen Scheiben ausprobiert, da die noch bei mir rumgelegen sind. Magura Storm und Storm SL und Shimano RT-76, die beste Bremspower aber hat sie mit Original Hope Scheiben (Floating Disc) und den Sinterbelägen (messingfarbene Trägerplatte). Finde das die Organischen Beläge irgendwie ,,schmieren,,. Bei den Sinterbelägen ist mir nur aufgefallen, und das nur am Hinterrad, dass die Beläge ein etwas dunkleres Schleifbild abgeben, also nicht wie vorne wo die Scheibe schön Edelstahlfarbig bleibt sondern etwas dunkler. Das ganze hat aber keinen Einfluss auf die Bremsleistung. Achtet man darauf das die Kolben gleichmäßig ausfahren, also Bremszange (Kolben) hin- und wieder mobilisieren so hat man eine absolut zuverlässige Top Bremse mit knackigem Druckpunkt und mehr als ausreichend Bremspower, außerdem geht diese Bremse sehr sparsam mit den Bremsbelägen und Scheiben um 

LG
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Juli 2016)

@Ponch
Zu 1., geht, aber weniger Standfest und weniger Performance.

Zu 2., standfester in Verbindung mit den Vented Disk. Theoretisch auch etwas kräftiger, aber in der Praxis vernachlässigbar.


----------



## d-lo (14. März 2017)

Servus,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, es geht um Folgendes: Ich hab eine gebrauchte V4 (nicht Tech3) gekauft, die ca. 2-3 Jahre rumgelegen ist und vorher max. 5 Mal gefahren wurde.

Das Problem:
Nach Entlüften und Ausrichten dreht sich das Rad schleiffrei, sobald ich aber bremse, schleifen die Beläge danach auf beiden Seiten, als wenn die Kolben nicht ordentlich zurückgehen würden. Woran könnte das liegen?

Hier mal meine Vorgehensweise, vielleicht findet ja jemand den Fehler.
Ich habe in folgender Reihenfolge den Service gemacht:

-	  Die Kolben mobilisiert und mit dem Silikonzeugs aus dem Hope Video geschmiert
-	  Die Bremse montiert und wie im Video entlüftet. (Allerdings nicht mit eingebauten Belägen und Scheibe, sondern mit einem Bleedblock. War das der Fehler?)
-	  Bremse montiert, anhand des Lichtspalts ausgerichtet und Kolben bzw. Beläge zentriert.
-	  Läuft schleiffrei.
-	  Beim Bremsen bissl Pumpen bis zum Druckpunkt. Bremst gut. Druckpunkt gut. Bremsen lösen, Beläge schleifen.
Alles nur auf dem Montageständer, zum Fahren bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Ach ja: Original Beläge, Scheibe trickstuff Dächle.

So, hab ich was falsch gemacht oder ist da was kaputt?

Danke euch schonmal

Daniel


----------



## OliDuro (14. März 2017)

Schau Dir die Kolben an der Bremse mal ganz genau an, zur Not mit Taschenlampe und Lupe.
Die einzelnen Kolben müssen beim Bremse Lösen minimal zurück gehen.
Sind die Beläge neu? Bei neuen Belägen schleift es bei mir auch minimal, sind sie eingebremst, ist es weg.

Schleifen kann natürlich viele Ursachen haben, nicht korrekt ausgerichtet, die Dichtungsringe ausgehärtet (aber nicht nach 2-3 Jahren).
Bei der Hope gehen die Beläge nicht so weit zurück, wie z.B. bei den neuen Shimanos, deshalb sind sie recht pingelig, was das Ausrichten angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (15. März 2017)

OK, danke dir. Dann werd ich mal genau hinschauen, evtl. nochmal mobilisieren/schmieren und mal richtig einfahren. War nur irritiert, weil es eben beidseitig geschliffen hat. Aber wenn sich das evtl. gibt, ist es ja gut.


----------



## imkreisdreher (1. April 2017)

Ich würde gerne meine neusten Versuche mitteilen: Nachdem ich über mehrere Scheiben und Beläge bei der Kombination aus Storm Scheiben und Uberbike Belägen (race matrix) gelandet bin, ist die V4 nun doch noch zu einer Bremse geworden, die zupacken kann, sogar ordentlich kräftig, wenn es sein muss. Das war kurz vor knapp für die V4. Jetzt bleibt nur noch abzuwarten, wie standfest diese Kombination bei langen "Ballerabfahrten" sein wird. Dazu gebe ich dann im Sommer nochmal Feedback.


----------



## Maik_vom_See (10. April 2017)

Mal interessehalber: Sind bei euren V4 die Druckpunkte bei HR und VR identisch? ich weiß nicht ob ich es mir nur einbilde, meine aber dass der Druckpunkt meiner V4 am VR etwas ,,weicher´´ ist und weiter Richtung Hebel liegt als am HR.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. April 2017)

Maik_vom_See schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber: Sind bei euren V4 die Druckpunkte bei HR und VR identisch? ich weiß nicht ob ich es mir nur einbilde, meine aber dass der Druckpunkt meiner V4 am VR etwas ,,weicher´´ ist und weiter Richtung Hebel liegt als am HR.


Eigentlich nicht. Kontrolliere mal den Lichtspalt.


----------



## Deleted 357162 (10. April 2017)

Hat von euch mal wer probiert den *V4 sattel* mit den *Race Hebel* zu kombinieren?


----------



## bummel42 (10. April 2017)

coopera schrieb:


> Hat von euch mal wer probiert den *V4 sattel* mit den *Race Hebel* zu kombinieren?


Lt. Hope war der Race-Hebel schon bei der M4/E4 am Limit. Die V4 sehe ich nicht mit den Hebeln. 
Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht machen. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 357162 (10. April 2017)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht machen.



Oh schade, irgendwie hab ich nämlich das verlangen nach mehr bremspower..., die dosierung und modulierung ist gut, aber heiß musst du schon kräftig am hebel ziehen und unser gebiet ist steil und sehr steil... quasi 400-600hm durchbremsen...

Saint/zee sind mir etwas zu schwer 
mt7 würde gehen aber die zweifingerhebel sind nicht meins
diretissima muss ich meiner frau sagen das ich nur die VA kaufen werde

tech3 v4/e4 kombi, nur ist das dann soviel strammer als race und e4?


----------



## bummel42 (11. April 2017)

Naja, das ist ja hier schon ausgiebig diskutiert worden.
Tech3 V4 hat def. mehr Power, aber nicht soviel wie eine Saint.


----------



## Ascuriah (14. Mai 2017)

Servus zusammen!

Auch ich bräuchte mal einen guten Rat bzgl. meiner V4. Zunächst mal das Setup damit man sichs besser vorstellen kann:
- Yeti SB6c
- Laufräder mit Hope Naben
- Hope Tech 3 V4 mit 203mm floating, vented discs. (immer original Hope) und org. Belägen (auch Hope)
- Fahrergewicht (inkl. equippment) ca. 120kg

Problem:
Meine V4 erzeugt bei mäßigem bremsen ein sehr hochfrequentes Geräusch / relativ unangenehmes quietschen. Wenn ich richtig zupacke ist das Geräusch weg (klar dann blockiert die Bremse ja auch quasi komplett) und wenn ich ganz leicht bremse ist auch nichts zu hören.

Ich hatte das Probem schon mit meiner E4. Zum testen dann die V4 drauf --> selbes Problem. 
Folgende Maßnahmen wurden bisher ergriffen:
- Bremse komplett neu entlüftet -> Druckpunkt war vorher super ist er jetzt wieder -> eigtl perfekt.
- Bremskörper am Adapter peinlichst genau auf die Scheiben ausgerichtet (alà Hope Video guide) --> Abstand eigtl perfekt.
- Verschiedene Scheiben getestet, erst normale 203mm Hope floating, dann die innenbelüfteten (für diese dann Bremse noch mal neu entlüftet da etwas zu viel Dot drin war)
- Bremsbeläge seitliche Kanten (da wo der Belag an der Scheibe beim Bremsen kontakt hat) entgradet.

Die oben genannten Punkte haben alle nichts geholfen, die Option ein anders Laufrad zu testen habe ich leider nicht.
Mit neuen Beläge und den ganz neuen Scheiben war die ersten paar km (ca. 10-30) kein Geräusch zu vernehmen. Nach den ersten paar Abfahrten (seeehr flach wollte nicht das die Bremse zu heiß wird) ging es dann wieder los mit dem Geräusch. 
Scheiben sehen eigtl ok aus (da fehlt mir aber evtl die Erfahrung um zu beurteilen wie die aussehen sollten) --> Bild folgt!
Habe hier im Forum schon gelesen das es wohl auch an der Floating eingeschaft liegen könnte (Stichwort Microspiel an den Nieten die die 2 Teile der Scheiben halten) aber dann hätte ich das bei 4 Scheiben --> höchst unwahrscheinlich.

Daher Frage ich mich ob das vielleicht weg geht wenn die Bremse bzw. Beläge und Scheiben richtig gut eingefahren sind dazu wäre dann auch meine Frage, wie man die V4 sauber einfährt/einbremst, oder ob ich hier Anfängermäßig noch irgendwas komplett falsch mache. 
Bin noch relativ neu bzgl. dieser Dinge daher mein Post. 

Bin für alle Tipps offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (14. Mai 2017)

Ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass ich mal mit organischen Beläge auch ein Quitschen vernehmen konnte. Ich kann jetzt aber nicht mehr unterscheiden,  ob dies generell war oder nur nach langen, steilen Abfahrten. Ich fahr seit Längerem nur die Sinterbeläge. Mit denen hatte ich noch keine ständige Geräuschentwicklung.
Schau mal ob die Feder zwischen den Belägen richtig spannt.


----------



## d-lo (24. Mai 2017)

d-lo schrieb:


> OK, danke dir. Dann werd ich mal genau hinschauen, evtl. nochmal mobilisieren/schmieren und mal richtig einfahren. War nur irritiert, weil es eben beidseitig geschliffen hat. Aber wenn sich das evtl. gibt, ist es ja gut.



So, jetzt mal ein bisschen eingefahren. Fazit: Schleift noch ein bisschen beim Fahren, hört man aber kaum, bremsen im Trockenen vollkommen lautlos. Bremskraft top!
Nochmal Danke an alle!


----------



## Manuel_Sch (16. Juni 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Kontrolliere mal den Lichtspalt.


Hallo zusammen, habe seit ca.3 Wochen meine Tech3 V4 (stahlflex, gesinterte Beläge neu, Hope Bremsscheiben neu) am DH im Einsatz. Bisher 2 BP Besuche in Spicak und am GK..Habe das Problem genau anders herum. Druckpunkt VR top. Druckpunkt HR, gelinde gesagt bescheidenst...Habe alle Anleitungen (Entlüften, Ausrichten Zylinder, Mobilisieren Zylinder, usw.) mehrfach penibelst befolgt und bekommen am HR einfach keinen anständigen Druckpunkt hin. Der Druckpunktseinsteller muss ganz nach aussen gedreht werden um wenigstens kurz vorm Lenker einen Druckpunkt zu haben. Bin für jede Hilfe/Anregung dankbar....So wie der Druckpunkt aktuell ist, ist die Bremse mehr oder weniger nicht fahrbar... Leitungen sind alle dicht und es tritt kein DOT 5.1 aus..-Danke schon mal!


----------



## Diddo (16. Juni 2017)

Ist der Spalt zwischen Belag und Scheibe denn deutlich größer als am Vorderrad?


----------



## Manuel_Sch (16. Juni 2017)

Nein, da die Bremse noch recht neu ist, sind die Abstände noch gleich. Ich kann keinen Unterschied feststellen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Juni 2017)

@Manuel_Sch

Schonmal ohne Beläge nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel_Sch (16. Juni 2017)

Ja...genau nach Anleitung...Habe das Gefühl, dass die Bremse irgendwo "Luft" zieht, aber es tritt nirgends DOT aus...aber wenn sie Luft ziehen würde müsste ja das DOT irgendwo hin...Der Hebel macht ein Leicht schmatzendes Geräusch, allerdings tritt auch am Hebel kein DOT aus...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Juni 2017)

Die zieht keine Luft. Wenn Du sorgfàltig entlüftet hast, kann's eigentlich nur an der Ausrichtung liegen. Welche Anleitung hattest'?
Ich würde hier noch mal an's Ausrichten drangehen...


----------



## Diddo (16. Juni 2017)

Manuel_Sch schrieb:


> Der Hebel macht ein Leicht schmatzendes Geräusch, allerdings tritt auch am Hebel kein DOT aus...



Och, ich hatte ne defekte Dichtung am Geberkolben. Kam auch gefühlt nur Luft rein und hat es schwammig gemacht.

Schiefe Bremsaufnahme kann auch ein Grund sein für nen merkwürdigen Druckpunkt, also nicht nur von oben sondern auch von vorn/hinten schauen ob der Lichtspalt passt.


----------



## Manuel_Sch (18. Juni 2017)

Ich denke ich habe jetzt die Lösung gefunden. Der in Fahrtrichtung vordere linke Zylinder und der hinter rechte kamen leicht verzögert aus dem Zylinder. Obwohl ich diese schon mit Silikonfett gschmiert hatte. Kann man hier noch mehr machen als die Kolben von außen zu fetten? Da die Bremse neu ist, schließe ich jetzt Dichtungsverschleiß oder ähnliches als Ursache aus...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Juni 2017)

Manuel_Sch schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe jetzt die Lösung gefunden. ...



Hydraulik funktioniert anders.


----------



## flowgeek (19. Juni 2017)

Manuel_Sch schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe jetzt die Lösung gefunden. Der in Fahrtrichtung vordere linke Zylinder und der hinter rechte kamen leicht verzögert aus dem Zylinder. Obwohl ich diese schon mit Silikonfett gschmiert hatte. Kann man hier noch mehr machen als die Kolben von außen zu fetten? Da die Bremse neu ist, schließe ich jetzt Dichtungsverschleiß oder ähnliches als Ursache aus...


mobilisieren mehrfach wiederholen - bei meiner v4 hat sicher 10mal gebraucht... wenns dann immer noch *ganz leicht* streift trotzdem mal ne runde fahren gehen und danach abchecken ob die bremsscheibe nicht leicht eiert (die hope bremse macht so wenig auf, dass ganz wenig reicht...) --> bremsscheibe richten...


----------



## OliDuro (19. Juni 2017)

Die vier Kolben werden niemals exakt gleich herauskommen, wenn man ohne eingelegte Beläge die Bremse betätigt.
Wichtig ist, dass alle wieder leicht (ein paar Zehntel mm) zurück gehen, wenn man den Hebel loslässt.
Das Spiel ist wirklich sehr gering, deshalb ist die exakte Ausrichtung sehr wichtig. Am besten per Lichtspaltmethode.


----------



## Impact (24. Juni 2017)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Die vier Kolben werden niemals exakt gleich herauskommen, wenn man ohne eingelegte Beläge die Bremse betätigt.
> Wichtig ist, dass alle wieder leicht (ein paar Zehntel mm) zurück gehen, wenn man den Hebel loslässt.
> Das Spiel ist wirklich sehr gering, deshalb ist die exakte Ausrichtung sehr wichtig. Am besten per Lichtspaltmethode.



Kannst du weiterführende Informationen zu der "Lichtspaltmethode" aufführen? Sie ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.


----------



## Impact (24. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre eine Stealth Tech V4 Evo (V2) bei ca. 100Kg Fahrfertig am Commencal DHV3.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir nebst neuen Belägen von Hope (gesintert) ebenso neue rote Hope floating Scheiben mit 203mm (neue Version) gegönnt.
Zuvor habe ich die Bremsen, ähnlich nach dem Schema eingebremst: http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/bike_wissen/service-einbremsen-von-scheibenbremsen/a20337.html

Einige Wochen später standen dann Bikepark besuche an... Saalbach, Leogang, Serfaus.
Ich hatte von ersten bis letzten Tag mit der Bremskraft zu kämpfen, es hat mich echt zur Verzweiflung gebracht.

Ich bin jemand der viel bremst, bzw. die bremse V/H zwar nicht immer aber öfters leicht am schleifen hat. D.h. es wird alles mal ganz gut heiß.
Vor den Hope Scheiben, die ja das einzige waren das ich am jahrelangen setup verändert habe, fuhr ich Shimano RT86 Scheiben.

Jedenfalls waren die Hope Scheiben, insb. die hintere schnell goldig bis dunkel gebremst. Die vordere wies nicht so sehr diese Erscheinungen auf.
Ich möchte mir keinesfalls anhand einer Kausalitätskette nun etwas zusammenreimen, nur habe ich, da in den kommenden Wochen wieder Bikepark Besuche anstehen werden, keine Lust mir wieder diese Scheiben für viel Geld zuzulegen. Ich vermute auch nicht das ich ein set Montagsmodelle erwischt habe. Wir werden einfach nicht glücklich miteinander 

Deshalb meine Frage in die Runde: hat jemand anhand von Marktübersicht oder Erfahrungswerte Empfehlungen für Scheiben in o.g. Größe / 6 Loch für jenes Bremsverhalten und harte Bikepark Einsätze bevor ich wieder zu Shimano RT86 Scheiben greife?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juni 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Kannst du weiterführende Informationen zu der "Lichtspaltmethode" aufführen? Sie ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.



Bremsbeläge raus und Sattel so auf die Scheibe ausrichten, dass der Lichtspalt zwischen Sattel und Scheibe auf beiden Seiten gleich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (24. Juni 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bremsbeläge raus und Sattel so auf die Scheibe ausrichten, dass der Lichtspalt zwischen Sattel und Scheibe auf beiden Seiten gleich ist.



Ich mache es immer mit eingesetzten Bremsbelägen. Von unten mit einer Taschenlampe leuchten, und von oben den Sattel so ausrichten, dass auf beiden Seiten der Scheibe ein Lichtspalt entsteht. 
Da der Spalt nur einige Zehntel mm hat, halte ich die Methode ohne Beläge für ungeeignet.


----------



## OliDuro (24. Juni 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine Stealth Tech V4 Evo (V2) bei ca. 100Kg Fahrfertig am Commencal DHV3.
> Letztes Jahr habe ich mir nebst neuen Belägen ...



Ich wiege fahrbereit nicht viel weniger und habe letztes Wochenende in Saalbach erste Mal die Sinterbeläge ausprobiert. 
Erfahrung damit war, dass sie kalt und richtig heiß nicht ordentlich bremsen. Wobei kalt eigentlich am schlimmsten war.

Mein Fazit war, dass ich, wenn ich sowas regelmäßig fahren würde, wohl die innenbelüfteten Scheiben ausprobiert hätte.

Wenn die Schimanos aber besser als die Hope funktionierten, dann nimm die doch wieder. Warum experimentieren?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juni 2017)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Ich mache es immer mit eingesetzten Bremsbelägen. Von unten mit einer Taschenlampe leuchten, und von oben den Sattel so ausrichten, dass auf beiden Seiten der Scheibe ein Lichtspalt entsteht.
> Da der Spalt nur einige Zehntel mm hat, halte ich die Methode ohne Beläge für ungeeignet.



Das mag so für andere Bremsen funktionieren -und funktioniert mit etwas Glück auch bei der Hope.

Immer richtig bei der Hope ist, den Satttel (nicht die Beläge) zur Scheibe auszurichten.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juni 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine Stealth Tech V4 Evo (V2)
> ..
> Ich hatte von ersten bis letzten Tag mit der Bremskraft zu kämpfen, es hat mich echt zur Verzweiflung gebracht.
> 
> ...


Ich liege auch bei 100kg:
Ich fahre vorne die V4 Scheibe und hinten die neue Floating von Hope. Ich hab's noch nicht in die Knie gezwungen. Dazu noch richtig (vorne) bremsen.
Sonst ggf. die TS Dächle. Die sind etwas dicker und können mehr Temperatur aufnehmen.


----------



## 1_killer (27. Juli 2017)

coopera schrieb:


> Hat von euch mal wer probiert den *V4 sattel* mit den *Race Hebel* zu kombinieren?


Ich hatte mal ein Anfrage diesbezüglich an HOPE geschickt.
Hier ist die Antwort:

Thank you for your email. The Race master cylinder would not be compatible with a V4 caliper I’m afraid, the reservoir doesn’t hold enough fluid.

Kind regards

Johnny


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. September 2017)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja hier schon ausgiebig diskutiert worden.
> Tech3 V4 hat def. mehr Power, aber nicht soviel wie eine Saint.


http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...inn-hope-zeigt-die-sechskolben-bremse-tech-3-*v*6-ti.1744136.2.htm -an the empire strikes back!


----------



## Sven12345 (17. Januar 2018)

Gibt's eigentlich irgend einen Unterschied (Druckpunkt, etc.) zwischen der Stahlflex- und der Kunststoff-Leitung?
Die Kunststoff-Leitung ist unwesentlich leichter,
und ich hab ein Angebot gefunden, 
wo die V4 mit Kunststoff-Leitung gegenüber der Stahlflex ca. 50€ billiger ist (für das Vo/Hi Bremsen-Set).


----------



## Fun-Master (17. Januar 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich irgend einen Unterschied (Druckpunkt, etc.) zwischen der Stahlflex- und der Kunststoff-Leitung?
> Die Kunststoff-Leitung ist unwesentlich leichter,
> und ich hab ein Angebot gefunden,
> wo die V4 mit Kunststoff-Leitung gegenüber der Stahlflex ca. 50€ billiger ist (für das Vo/Hi Bremsen-Set).


Ich habe meine V4 immer direkt umgebaut von Stahlflex auf Kunststoffleitung. Einen Unterschied wird es geben bei dem Druckpunkt, aber für mich ist es gar nicht spürbar.


----------



## Girl (17. Januar 2018)

Unterschied ist recht deutlich spürbar, der Druckpunkt ist vor allem hinten deutlich weicher als mit Stahlflex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fun-Master (17. Januar 2018)

Girl schrieb:


> Unterschied ist recht deutlich spürbar, der Druckpunkt ist vor allem hinten deutlich weicher als mit Stahlflex.


Dann liegt das wohl eher daran, dass da Luft drin war. Ich habe schon drei Satz V4 von Stahlflex auf Kunststoffleitung umgerüstet und merke definitiv keinen Unterschied. Ich gebe aber auch beim Befüllen immer Druck aufs Öl, dass die direkt einen härteren Druckpunkt hat.


----------



## Sven12345 (17. Januar 2018)

Ich find die dünnen schwarzen Plastikleitungen optisch halt deutlich ansprechender,
als die Stahlflex-Leitungen.

Technische Einschränkungen möchte ich natürlich nicht in Kauf nehmen.
Sooo wichtig ist die Optik dann doch nicht...


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Januar 2018)

Ich bin die V4 auch mit Kunststoffleitungen gefahren und habe dann auf Stahlflex umgebaut, allerdings aus Gründen der besseren mechanischen Belastbarkeit. Der Unterschied im Druckpunkt ist vernachlässigbar.
@Fun-Master wie will man denn da Druck aufs System bringen, ohne die Bremse zu überfüllen und die Membran permanenter Druckbelastung aussetzen? Denn die Bremse gleicht das "innere Systemvolumen" doch ständig aus, dafür ist der Ausgleichsbehälter eben da!

Als Tipp für die, die das nicht regelmäßig machen: Alle paar Monate (bei sehr viel Bremskilometern lohnt öfter) mit dem Silikonöl die Kolben gängig machen, dadurch sinkt der Hebelleerweg und der Systemreibungskoeffizient bis die Beläge an der Scheibe sind.


----------



## Fun-Master (17. Januar 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich bin die V4 auch mit Kunststoffleitungen gefahren und habe dann auf Stahlflex umgebaut, allerdings aus Gründen der besseren mechanischen Belastbarkeit. Der Unterschied im Druckpunkt ist vernachlässigbar.
> @Fun-Master wie will man denn da Druck aufs System bringen, ohne die Bremse zu überfüllen und die Membran permanenter Druckbelastung aussetzen? Denn die Bremse gleicht das "innere Systemvolumen" doch ständig aus, dafür ist der Ausgleichsbehälter eben da!
> 
> Als Tipp für die, die das nicht regelmäßig machen: Alle paar Monate (bei sehr viel Bremskilometern lohnt öfter) mit dem Silikonöl die Kolben gängig machen, dadurch sinkt der Hebelleerweg und der Systemreibungskoeffizient bis die Beläge an der Scheibe sind.


Ich gebe ja nicht so viel Druck drauf, dass ich die Bremse überfülle. Das Problem bei Hope ist ja oft der lange Hebelweg und weiche Druckpunkt. Heißt du ziehst am Hebel und der Druck geht nur zum Teil zu den Kolben und zum Teil zu den Dichtungen und Membranen. Also soviel Druck drauf geben bevor die Kolben auswandern. So habe ich einen super Druckpunkt, die Bremse ist gut dosierbar und der Hebelweg ist auch nicht zu lang. Wenn ich im Sommer lange Abfahrten mache, habe ich auch keine Probleme, dass die Kolben rauswandern und die Scheibe berühren. Das wär der Fall, wenn ich zu viel Druck aufs Öl gebe.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Januar 2018)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> ... Das Problem bei Hope ist ja oft der lange Hebelweg und weiche Druckpunkt. ...



Welche Hope hat denn einen langen Hebelweg und weichen Druckpunkt?


----------



## Fun-Master (17. Januar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Welche Hope hat denn einen langen Hebelweg und weichen Druckpunkt?


Habe ich so auch noch nicht erlebt aber ich meine das des Öfteren in Foren immer gelesen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Januar 2018)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Habe ich so auch noch nicht erlebt aber ich meine das des Öfteren in Foren immer gelesen habe.



Du fährst selbst also keine!?

Bevor Du weiter ‚Weisheiten’ von Dir lässt: wenn man den Bremssattel richtig ausrichtet, ist der Druckpunkt klar und definiert. Leerweg lässt sich einstellen. [emoji6]

Edit: ich kann auch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen Kunststoff- und Stahlflexleitungen feststellen.
Wen es interessiert: die Stahlummantelung ist NICHT der Druckträger sondern dient dem Schutz des Druckträgers.


----------



## Fun-Master (17. Januar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Du fährst selbst also keine!?
> 
> Bevor Du weiter .Weisheiten’ von Dir lässt: wenn man den Bremssattel richtig ausrichtet, ist der Druckpunkt klar und definiert. Leerweg lässt sich einstellen. [emoji6]
> 
> ...


Entschuldige vielmals. Das nächste Mal halte ich mich mit meinen Weisheiten zurück  vielleicht hätte ich schreiben müssen, dass der Druckpunkt eher weich ist im Vergleich zur Saint. Ich selber habe eben bei keiner meiner Hope Probleme damit, da ich wie schon geschrieben Druck aufs Öl gebe. Selbst wenn ich den Sattel perfekt ausrichte, dann wird eine Saint einen härteren Druckpunkt haben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Januar 2018)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> ... da ich wie schon geschrieben Druck aufs Öl gebe. ...


Wie gibt man „Druck auf‘s Öl“?



Fun-Master schrieb:


> ... Selbst wenn ich den Sattel perfekt ausrichte, dann wird eine Saint einen härteren Druckpunkt haben.


Im Vergleich zum Tech3-Hebel?


----------



## OliDuro (17. Januar 2018)

Auf welches Öl überhaupt? 
Egal, treiben wir es mal nicht auf die Spitze...
Der ganze Schmarren mit Spritzen unten am Sattel anschließen und rauf und runter pumpen und überfüllen usw. ist bei Hope nicht notwendig.


----------



## Sven12345 (18. Januar 2018)

Druck auf's Öl (das im Übrigen DOT Bremsflüssigkeit ist) geht nicht.

Der Geber-Zylinder ist in Offen-Position mit dem AGB verbunden, dieser ist drucklos zur Außenwelt (mit Membran abgeschlossen).
Drückt man den Geber, wird die Verbindung zum AGB geschlossen, Druck wird im System aufgebaut,
die Nehmer-Kolben fahren heraus, man bremst.
Verschleißen die Beläge, bleiben die Nehmer-Kolben weiter draußen,
wenn nun der Geber-Zylinder zurück fährt, wird solange Flüssigkeit aus dem AGB gezogen, bis der Geber wieder
in seiner Ausgangsposition ist.
Das heißt, bei zunehmendem Belags-Verschleiß wird der AGB immer leerer.
Das ganze System bleibt trotzdem im Ruhezustand immer drucklos.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Januar 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Druck auf's Öl (das im Übrigen DOT Bremsflüssigkeit ist) geht nicht. ...


Lass @Fun-Master doch erstmal erklären, wie es geht. Bin schon sehr gespannt und lerne gerne dazu. [emoji6]


----------



## Fun-Master (18. Januar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Lass @Fun-Master doch erstmal erklären, wie es geht. Bin schon sehr gespannt und lerne gerne dazu. [emoji6]


Was soll ich da erklären? Wie bereits geschrieben funktioniert es bei mir. Ich habe es einfach nur so mal ausprobiert. Befülle ich sie normal und dann im Gegensatz mit Druck (Ich weiß Öl ist nicht kompressibel), so habe ich logischerweise einen kürzeren Hebelweg und härteren Druckpunkt. Drücke ich heftig auf die Spritze bevor ich die Schraube am Sattel schließe, so fahren die Kolben natürlich aus und die Bremse bremst permanent. Man muss natürlich mit Gefühl drücken. Was soll ich dazu schreiben? Bei mir ist es so halt besser. Und nochmal, weil es anscheinend nicht zu verstehen ist: Auch im Sommer bei 40 Grad und bei langen Abfahrten habe ich damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Sven12345 (18. Januar 2018)

Du scheinst dann quasi den Ausgleichsbehälter zu überfüllen.
Aber spätestens wenn die Beläge verschleißen, muss der Effekt wieder weg sein,
da sich dann der AGB leert...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Januar 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Du scheinst dann quasi den Ausgleichsbehälter zu überfüllen.
> Aber spätestens wenn die Beläge verschleißen, muss der Effekt wieder weg sein,
> da sich dann der AGB leert...



+1 -und wenn so wie beschrieben, spätestens 5 Minuten später, nachdem die Membran im Geber nachgegeben hat, vorbei.

Noch dazu bei der Hope komplett unnötig: Kolben gängig machen, Sattel vernünftig ausrichten...läuft!

Ich glaube auch nicht wirklich, dass der Spassmeister das bei der Hope macht.


----------



## Fun-Master (18. Januar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> +1 -und wenn so wie beschrieben, spätestens 5 Minuten später, nachdem die Membran im Geber nachgegeben hat, vorbei.
> 
> Noch dazu bei der Hope komplett unnötig: Kolben gängig machen, Sattel vernünftig ausrichten...läuft!
> 
> Ich glaube auch nicht wirklich, dass der Spassmeister das bei der Hope macht.


Hast mich erwischt. Ich habe gar keine Hope. Mache mir hier nur einen Spaß. Ich fahre eine andere Bremse... ist ja auch egal... muss man ja nicht dranbleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Januar 2018)

War mir gleich klar...


----------



## Sven12345 (19. Januar 2018)




----------



## Diddo (19. Januar 2018)

@Fun-Master Stilmittel benutzen ist nicht zwingend hilfreich  Was du beschreibst ist im besten Fall ein sauberes Entlüften der Bremse weil du mögliche Luft zwischen Membran und DOT verhinderst, im schlechtesten Fall eine überfüllte Bremse. Das System an sich ist, wie schon beschrieben, ein offenes also drucklos wenn der Bremshebel nicht gezogen wird.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Welche Hope hat denn einen langen Hebelweg und weichen Druckpunkt?



Wahrscheinlich einige, weil sie falsch ausgerichtet sind...


----------



## Fun-Master (20. Januar 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> @Fun-Master Stilmittel benutzen ist nicht zwingend hilfreich  Was du beschreibst ist im besten Fall ein sauberes Entlüften der Bremse weil du mögliche Luft zwischen Membran und DOT verhinderst, im schlechtesten Fall eine überfüllte Bremse. Das System an sich ist, wie schon beschrieben, ein offenes also drucklos wenn der Bremshebel nicht gezogen wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich einige, weil sie falsch ausgerichtet sind...


Dass es bei mir nicht der schlechteste Fall ist, kann ich wie bereits beschrieben, sehr gut beurteilen. Muss man ausprobieren wie viel Druck das System verträgt bevor die Kolben bereits ohne Betätigung des Hebels ausfahren. Wenn es zu viel ist, dann einfach weniger Drücken beim Befüllen. Hat natürlich auch den Vorteil dahingehend, dass wenn man nach dem Entlüften noch irgendwo in den Ecken des Sattels Luft hat, dass diese dann schon soweit komprimiert ist, dass man nachher trotzdem keinen schwammigen Druckpunkt hat. Und der Hebelweg einer Hope, ebenso wie der eher weichere Druckpunkt ist ja nur im Vergleich zu anderen Bremsen so. Viele, die sich da immer beschweren, die sind vorher meistens Saint oder Mt7 gefahren. Ist mehrfach im Forum zu lesen. Kann man auch sehen, wenn man die Sättel einer V4 und einer Saint nebeneinander legt, am Hebel zieht und dann die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit beobachtet.


----------



## OliDuro (20. Januar 2018)

Beschreibe doch mal bitte, wie Du Druck auf das System bringst.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Januar 2018)

Kann er nicht weil‘s bei der Hope nicht möglich ist. [emoji6]


----------



## Fun-Master (21. Januar 2018)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Beschreibe doch mal bitte, wie Du Druck auf das System bringst.


Und nochmal. Spritze unten dran, oben muss logischerweise der Deckel und die Membran drauf sein. Schraube auf. Auf Spritze drücken und Schraube zudrehen. Wenn nun ein Experte meint, dass das nicht geht, oder so die Bremsbeläge schleifen oder dass es Unsinn ist, oder..., dann kann er das nun nochmal hier schreiben, weil er es anscheinend so braucht, aber nochmal erkläre ich das nicht. Wenn es so wäre wie er meint, dann würde ich es ja nicht machen


----------



## Fun-Master (21. Januar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Kann er nicht weil‘s bei der Hope nicht möglich ist. [emoji6]


Aber ich fahre ja sowieso keine Hope. Finde die nur so toll, fahre jedoch eine ganz andere Bremse.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2018)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Und nochmal. Spritze unten dran, oben muss logischerweise der Deckel und die Membran drauf sein. Schraube auf. Auf Spritze drücken und Schraube zudrehen. ...



Du weisst aber schon, wie die Hope -speziell die Membran im AGB- konstruiert ist?
Sobald Du aufhörst mit Deiner Spritze zu drücken, ist -wurde aber auch schon mal erklärt!- das Hope-System drucklos. 

Aber wenn Dir Dein Bremsen-Vodoo hilft, warum nicht. Technisch jedenfalls kompletter Nonsens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (21. Januar 2018)

Also überfüllst Du die Bremse. Meinetwegen auch so weit, dass die Membran unter dem Deckel nicht mehr arbeiten kann.
Wie Sven oben schon beschrieben hat, sollte sich der Effekt bei verschleißenden Belägen aber abbauen.
Wenn Du damit glücklich bist...
Ich möchte 
1. nicht, dass die Bremse schon beim ersten Antippen zupackt und
2. dass der Druckpunkt, während die Beläge verschleißen, wandert.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2018)

OliDuro schrieb:


> ...
> 2. dass der Druckpunkt, während die Beläge verschleißen, wandert.



Genau. Denn dann könnt‘mer ja gleich eine SRAM fahren... [emoji6]


----------



## cdr-smn (17. Mai 2018)

Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit sich die Bremspumpe und den dazugehörigen Bremssattel in unterschiedlichen Farben zusammenzustellen? Habe bisher leider immer nur die einheitlichen gefunden und helfen konnte mir bisher auch noch keiner.


----------



## Diddo (17. Mai 2018)

@cdr-smn Du kannst dir eine komplette Bremse aus Ersatzteilen zusammenbauen. Frag am besten bei einem Hope-Händler ob solche Sonderbestellungen gehen und wie viel teurer es wird. Rein aus Ersatzteilen wird es sehr teuer...


----------



## cdr-smn (17. Mai 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> @cdr-smn Du kannst dir eine komplette Bremse aus Ersatzteilen zusammenbauen. Frag am besten bei einem Hope-Händler ob solche Sonderbestellungen gehen und wie viel teurer es wird. Rein aus Ersatzteilen wird es sehr teuer...



@Diddo  Ok danke dir, dann werde ich mal mein Glück probieren!


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2018)

cdr-smn schrieb:


> @Diddo  Ok danke dir, dann werde ich mal mein Glück probieren!


Bei Hope scheint hibike recht "günstig" zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe dies schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es hier hingehört:
Seit heute bin ich Besitzer einer Tech3 V4.
Noch ist der Bremse nicht montiert, aber ich brauche schon eure Meinung.
Bei einem Sattel fahren alle Kolben raus, doch einer geht danach nicht wieder in die Ausgangsposition und bleibt draußen.
Ist das ein normales Verhalten und wird es besser durch ein einfahren? Oder sollte ich es bemängeln?

Lg und Danke


----------



## OliDuro (20. Oktober 2018)

Wie weit ziehst Du den Hebel?
Es ist normal, dass die Kolben - wenn man den Hebel durchzieht - draußen bleiben. Das ist die automatische Nachstellung. Im echten Betrieb gleicht das den Belagverschleiß aus.

Hör auf, mit den Teilen rumzuspielen und bau sie an dein Bike. Da hast Du mehr von. Nicht, dass Dir noch ein Kolben ganz rausfällt.


----------



## ders (20. Oktober 2018)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Wie weit ziehst Du den Hebel?
> Es ist normal, dass die Kolben - wenn man den Hebel durchzieht - draußen bleiben. Das ist die automatische Nachstellung. Im echten Betrieb gleicht das den Belagverschleiß aus.
> 
> Hör auf, mit den Teilen rumzuspielen und bau sie an dein Bike. Da hast Du mehr von. Nicht, dass Dir noch ein Kolben ganz rausfällt.


Ich muss gestehen, dass es fast so war. Ich hatte aber einen kleinen Schraubendreherschaft zwischen die Bremsbeläge gelegt. Ich verbaue sie morgen erst einmal. 

War mir am Ende nur unsicher...


----------



## flowgeek (21. Oktober 2018)

wichtig ist, dass alle gleichzeitig rauskommen und reingehen, wenn du den hebel *leicht/wenig* ziehst - heisst so wenig, dass alle kolben wieder komplett reingehen. im normalen betrieb (eingebaut beim bremsen) machen die kolben <0.5mm hub.


----------



## singletrailer67 (16. Dezember 2018)

ders schrieb:


> Ich habe dies schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es hier hingehört:
> Seit heute bin ich Besitzer einer Tech3 V4.
> Noch ist der Bremse nicht montiert, aber ich brauche schon eure Meinung.
> Bei einem Sattel fahren alle Kolben raus, doch einer geht danach nicht wieder in die Ausgangsposition und bleibt draußen.
> ...


Wenn einer draußen bleibt, klebt er hoffentlich nicht mit dem Belag auf der Scheibe. Das hatte ich bei meiner E4, das Rad drehte sich eigentlich kaum noch.
Da half nur alles auseinander, komplett das DOT raus, Kolben raus, reinigen und fetten mit dem orangen Grease von HOPE. Danach war alles wieder perfekt.


----------



## Diddo (17. Dezember 2018)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Da half nur alles auseinander, komplett das DOT raus, Kolben raus, reinigen und fetten mit dem orangen Grease von HOPE.



Welches ist das? Kenne bei Hope nur 2 Schmiermittel: Hunter Silicon Lube (transparent) für Bremsen und für alles weitere MobilGrease XHP 222 (blau).


----------



## singletrailer67 (17. Dezember 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> Welches ist das? Kenne bei Hope nur 2 Schmiermittel: Hunter Silicon Lube (transparent) für Bremsen und für alles weitere MobilGrease XHP 222 (blau).


Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Habe eine kleine Portion aus einem Bikeladen bekommen. Er sagte es wäre von Hope. Knatschoronge auf jeden Fall. Und hat dauerhaft gut funktioniert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> Welches ist das? Kenne bei Hope nur 2 Schmiermittel: Hunter Silicon Lube (transparent) für Bremsen und für alles weitere MobilGrease XHP 222 (blau).


Ist das Hunter.


----------



## Pfalzgott (3. März 2019)

Hab ne Frage an die Experten: Gibt es für die V4 eine Transportsicherung bei ausgebautem Laufrad?
Oder was nutzt ihr so?


----------



## ders (3. März 2019)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Hab ne Frage an die Experten: Gibt es für die V4 eine Transportsicherung bei ausgebautem Laufrad?
> Oder was nutzt ihr so?


ich schiebe einfach ein gefaltetes Stück Pappe zwischen die Beläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (3. März 2019)

gar nix, wozu denn? Man sollte halt nicht am Hebel ziehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2019)

Ein Stück dünne Holzleiste zwischen den Belägen, am besten so dick wie die Bremsscheibe, und ein schmaler Gummiring von einem alten Fahrradschlauch um Bremshebel und Griff damit die Holzleiste etwas geklemmt wird und nicht raus rutscht.


----------



## OliDuro (3. März 2019)

Genau passt übrigens ein bis auf 2 mm Gesamtstärke abgefahrener Bremsbelag rein (vorausgesetzt Du fährst nicht die innenbelüftete Scheibe).

Schneidest oben die Öse halb weg, wo die Schraube durchgeht und fertig.


----------



## ders (7. Juli 2019)

Ich habe auch mal wieder eine Frage.
Ich habe die V4 an einer Boxxer WC und die hintere Bremse an einem Transition TR500. 
Ich nutze die Power Beläge mit Dächle Disks in 203mm von Trickstuff an Hope Naben.
Seit heute (vielleicht schon vorher, nur dann nicht aufgefallen) habe ich ein Rubbeln an beiden Bremsen, wenn sie heiß sind.
Jetzt meine Frage, auf die ich keine Antwort gefunden habe: ist das Rubbeln gefährlich?
Was kann passieren, wenn es rubbelt?

Lg


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (24. August 2019)

Sorry, falscher Thread


----------



## flowgeek (24. August 2019)

@ders und andere dies schon ausprobiert haben: wie ist die performance der v4 mit den trickstuff belägen und den hope bremsscheiben?


----------



## ders (25. August 2019)

flowgeek schrieb:


> @ders und andere dies schon ausprobiert haben: wie ist die performance der v4 mit den trickstuff belägen und den hope bremsscheiben?


 Ich hatte jetzt ein paar Tage in Österreich und im Harz hinter mir und ich kann mich von der Bremsleistung her nicht beschweren. Nur machen die Trickstuffbeläge auch hier sehr nervige Geräusche. Vorne hatte ich zum testen zwei Tage die von Hope mitgelieferten Beläge eingebaut, damit war dann Ruhe. Von der Bremsleistung war es für mich auf der Strecke kein messbarer Unterschied, aber ich merke auch zwischen den Saint und der Hope in Sachen Power keinen wirklichen Unterschied. Habe aber auch eine gute Handkraft  und stellte die Hope penibel ein (entlüften, ausrichten). 
Meine Erkenntniss daraus ist, dass sobald die Trickstuff weggebremst sind die Hope reinkommen. Ruhe ist mir wichtiger als vielleicht 2nm mehr an der Zange.


----------



## corratec1234 (19. September 2019)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Druckpunkts an der V4.
Ich finde das er zu spät bzw. zu nah am Griff ist, zwei Kollegen fahren ebenfalls die V4 / E4 und die beiden sagen das es genau so sein muss, weil man die Bremse so schön dosieren kann.
Ich habe bisher nur Shimano und Magura bremsen gehabt und war immer begeistert vom Druckpunkt der so ziemlich auf halben Hebelweg kam und relativ hart war.
Bisher fühle ich mich mit der Hope nicht wirklich sicher, hab da nicht so verlass drauf.
Könnte es sein, dass ich evtl. etwas Dot nachfüllen muss, oder im ganzen entlüften muss?

Gruß


----------



## chris12 (19. September 2019)

du kannst dir den hebel und den druckpunkt doch einstellen wie du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (19. September 2019)

Ja, aber auch damit wird das alles nicht besser.
Habe nicht die größten Hände, somit ist der Hebel schon ziemlich nah am Griff wenn ich bis zum Ende ziehe.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. September 2019)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch damit wird das alles nicht besser. ...


Spricht für nicht richtig zentrierte Bremse. 
Einfach hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hope-tech3-v4-e4-x2.664664/page-124 mal in die Suchfunktion gehen.
Wie es bei Hope geht, wurde schon zigmal erklärt.


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. September 2019)

@corratec1234 Das der Druckpunkt auf halben Hebelweg bei der Hope kommt sollte eig. möglich sein.

Hast du die Bremszangen wie von Hope beschrieben zentriert und im Anschluss auch die Beläge ausgerichtet? 

Gerade beim Ausrichten der Beläge, kann man den Druckpunkt noch einmal deutlich verändern. Sofern am Bike alles Verwindungssteif und die Disc rund ist, bleibt dieser dann auch so und nichts schleift.


----------



## corratec1234 (19. September 2019)

Ich habe das Rad im Frühjahr gebraucht gekauft, da war die Hope schon dran und ich habe seitdem nichts daran geändert oder gemacht.


----------



## OliDuro (19. September 2019)

Du hast ja den Tech 3 Hebel in Kombination mit der V4.

Da gab es hier mal eine Diskussion bei Vorstellung der neuen Hebel, weil diese einen kleineren Kolben oder andere Hebelverhältnisse haben als die Tech 2 evo.

Ansonsten gucken wir uns die Zentrierung mal an...


----------



## corratec1234 (19. September 2019)

@OliDuro , ...hast Du frei?

Ich sehe mir mal die Beläge an, vielleicht kann man da was machen

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. September 2019)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> ... Ich sehe mir mal die Beläge an, vielleicht kann man da was machen ...


Liest Du die Antworten auf Deine Frage überhaupt?


----------



## corratec1234 (19. September 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Liest Du die Antworten auf Deine Frage überhaupt?


Ja natürlich, ich bezog mich auf die Antwort von PioneerPixel...

Gruß


----------



## flowgeek (19. September 2019)

...also mit allem ganz raus gestellt, sollte der druckpunkt früher kommen - vielleicht solltest du auch mal die bremsen entlüften (lassen)


----------



## corratec1234 (20. September 2019)

So, Bremse ist nun komplett entlüftet, neu zentriert und eingestellt.
Nun ist der Druckpunkt auf halben Weg schön definiert und hart, so sollte das sein.

Danke @OliDuro 

Gruß


----------



## Symion (29. Oktober 2019)

*Hope V4 geht auch anders:*





						Hope Bremssattel auf Mineralöl umgebaut - Mehr Power durch andere Geber
					

Da meine Testphase nun  erfolgreich beendet ist will ich hier meine Erfahrung mit dem Umbau von Hope Bremssätteln kundtun. Als Fan der britischen CNC Künste bin ich schon verschiedene Hope Bremsen gefahren. Leider fehlt mir aufgrund meines doch höheren Gewichts (ok bin auch groß) und dem Spaß an...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

